# Demonic Possession - The Covid Endgame?



## Will Scarlet (Apr 6, 2021)

This is speculation based upon collisions of information gathered over the years that coalesce and form new patterns which in turn are made coherent by the current ‘scamdemic’. It is not a statement of fact and doesn’t claim access to ‘secret knowledge’. It’s another possibility to be considered alongside all the other possibilities or to simply be dismissed. It’s also related to the ‘Iron, the Great Protector’ thread.

*[Mods, please note*: I have chosen to post this in the Off-Topic/General subforum on the basis of the following subforum rule - “_if what you want to discuss offers a truly unique perspective on things that deserve it's own thread, you may start a new one and it won't be merged._”]

I have personal experience with the loss of a loved one due to an experimental vaccination. In the late seventies a new born baby was given an experimental vaccine supposedly against Meningitis and without the parent’s consent or even knowledge. The child died some 2 years later having spent its entire, brief life suffering from that very disease. I also have experience of children with Autism in varying degrees, one severe one suspected. These subjects are difficult to discuss for anyone with first hand knowledge of them and how they affect people’s lives. What follows addresses these issues, but in a highly unconventional manner that many may find hard to accept. Please be assured, that there is no malice intended.

My knowledge of vaccinations is quite basic. However, my knowledge of the Occult and magical practices is much better. Vaccines are made from highly unpleasant bodily secretions of animals, including blood, pus and excrement. They may also include tissue, such as monkey kidneys and bodily fluids from human and animal fetus’ – especially the newly defined vaccines that are not vaccines at all, but gene therapies. There’s a full list of ingredients available here and another here that make for very unpleasant reading. Magical rituals involve the use of bodily fluids and tissue, including excrement, urine, blood, semen, hair, fingernails and even sometimes entire limbs, appendages and organs. Is this coincidence?





*Johnson, Johnson & Johnson’s latest vaccine production facility*​
Traditional beliefs also relate how evil spirits are drawn to cesspits. How witches would use unspeakable cocktails of bodily parts in their cauldrons to the chant of “Hubble, bubble, toil and trouble” as in Shakespeare’s Macbeth. (Please ignore all the Mandella Effect nonsense that it was “Double, double, toil and trouble” it wasn’t.) There is a long established connection between unpleasant bodily secretions and demonic spirits. In older times, houses were fitted with cast iron sewage pipes, probably for this very reason. Cast Iron sewage manhole covers are also still around.

Even the Romans (whoever they were) refused to connect their private latrines to the public sewers for fear of demons entering ther houses.

“_One late Roman writer tells a particularly exciting story about such a demon. A certain Dexianos was sitting on the privy in the middle of the night, the text tells us, when a demon raised itself in front of him with savage ferocity. As soon as Dexianos saw the “hellish and insane” demon, he “became stunned, seized with fear and trembling, and covered with sweat.” Such superstition would provide another good reason for avoiding sewer connections in private house toilets._” (Article)

I imagine that a great many people are constantly asking themselves the question “Why?” these days in an attempt to understand what’s happening to them and to the world at large. To many it’s a ‘great reset’ which implies genocide and is an understandable conclusion. However, if that were the case, then wouldn’t it be more efficient to just blow us all away? Another possibility is to do with harvesting our negative energy. The current manic desire to get everyone vaccinated as quickly as possible has another, simpler explanation apart from the financial gain one, which I personally reject on the basis that TPTB have all the money they will ever need. The simpler explanation is that *they need our bodies intact, but not our minds.*




Autism in children is associated with vaccination. As child vaccination has increased, so has autism to an alarming level. It isn’t the only side effect by any means.

“_In the 1970s and 1980s, there were mounting medical reports of vaccine injury occurring in children. The reactions were mild to severe and sometimes deadly. The reactions were often the result of a very reactive vaccine adjuvant that caused severe allergic reaction, seizures, or autoimmune conditions. The number of vaccine injuries was so compelling, the U.S. Congress took up the issue in the mid 1980s._

“_In 1986, *President Ronald Reagan* signed into law the *National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act*. The law put in motion two important legal precedents. First, it established a government vaccine court to handle specific vaccine injury claims that met certain criteria. This allowed the vaccine industry to continue developing new and existing vaccines, without being sued into bankruptcy. This also protected the vaccine industry from being held criminally liable for manslaughter and causing permanent disability to people. This immunity clause put vaccine companies above the law, allowing the industry to injure people with ineffective products without consequence. Since 1986, this vaccine court has paid out over $4 billion to select families of vaccine injury, with millions of dollars in settlements added each month. There is currently not enough money set aside to compensate all victims of vaccine injury, and multiple thousands of claims go ignored every year._” (Article)

Being placed above the law gave the vaccine companies just the incentive they wanted to promote more and more child vaccinations. By the end of the 20th century there were 56 or more doses mandated for children in the US.

“_No scientific body or government was_ [Officially] _studying the effect that multiple and compounding vaccine doses have on developing human beings._” (Article)

Outside of the US it’s a slightly different story. That’s why recently, concerning the experimental gene therapy ‘vaccines’, Pfizer have been demanding that governments either indemnify them from prosecution, pay compensation from tax payer’s money or put up massive amounts of financial security to pay for lawsuits. Many have conceded, some have not.

“_Pfizer has lobbied entire legislative bodies to indemnify vaccine makers from future vaccine injury lawsuits._

“_In a contract with the government of Brazil, Pfizer made RANSOM demands, requiring Brazil to waive the sovereignty of its assets abroad to cover for Pfizer’s negligence. Pfizer demanded that Brazil create a guarantee fund and deposit that money in a foreign bank account to cover for all future vaccine injury liabilities. Brazil’s Health Ministry repudiated Pfizer’s demands and made them public on January 23, 2021. In the contract, Pfizer demanded that the laws of Brazil NOT be applied to Pfizer, to exempt the company from all civil liability._” (Article)

The case of Argentina is even more outrageous and highly revealing. Pfizer demanded that the Argentinian government should pay for all successful lawsuits related to vaccine death and injury. This was rejected, but later they acquiesced by redefining negligence as relating to distribution and delivery of vaccines only. This was then rejected by Pfizer who then demanded that Argentina purchase an International Insurance policy to cover all future lawsuits. Even after they agreed to this, Pfizer further demanded that Argentina must put up all of its *bank reserves, military bases, and embassy buildings* as collateral!

What we have here goes far beyond a single greedy pharmaceutical company wanting to maximise its profits. This amounts to a much deeper and concerted effort to destabilise entire countries and take control of their assets. Now does that sound familiar? An artificial demand has been manufactured for ‘vaccinations’ against the fake virus which is now being used to blackmail countries into handing over control to the powers behind the whole despicable scam all based upon the certain knowledge that these ‘vaccinations’ are going to kill and maim.

It’s very much like the Pied Piper demanding that the villagers give him Hamelin as his fee for removing the rats. Then he removes all the children instead, but leaves all the rats in Hamelin - which he now owns.




Whilst a certain amount of genocide is inevitable and obviously part of the agenda, particularly amongst the old and infirm, the madness of the push to vaccinate everyone indicates that there is more behind it. As mentioned previously, it would be much quicker, cheaper and efficient to simply blow us all away.

From my experience of children with Autism, its often as if the child is vacant, but at other times it’s like something different has entered and taken possession. The process that’s going on inside the autistic child caused by the vaccine or vaccines, prevents the child’s spirit from having full control of its own body. This allows the body to be inhabited by different low-vibrational spirits making him or her, in effect, an unwilling trance medium. There are varying degrees of Autism so perhaps this is reflected in varying degrees of psychic influence over the child and may also explain ADHD.

Autism is not the only reported side effect of vaccinations. In 2013 this appeared:

“_A mysterious disease condition known as “*anti-NMDA receptor encephalitis*” that exhibits symptoms *similar to demonic possession* is increasingly striking young women in the United States of America._

“_Teresa Conrick from AgeOfAutism.com explains how a 2010 study published in the Journal of Neurology identified a* link between the condition and vaccines*. Not surprisingly, symptoms of anti-NMDA receptor encephalitis were observed to appear not long after children received routine vaccinations and booster shots, suggesting a likely connection._” (Article)

If this is the purpose of all *vaccination rituals* – because that’s exactly what they are, magical rituals whereby your body is pierced by a sharp object to deliver a potion designed to affect physical and non-physical changes within your being – then maybe we’re all affected to varying degrees as, no doubt, 99% of us have all had vaccinations at some time in our lives.




This may all sound totally crazy and it’s the kind of stuff peddled by extremist Christians, but it does explain many things and allegedly, at least one psychiatrist has come to accept the link between mental illness and demonic possession. The sheer volume of people who are unable to see through all the lies and manipulation for instance. The willing puppets who are helping to bring about the ‘new normal’. The ‘*never question anything, just obey*’ mentality is reminiscent of commanding spirits and demons. The doctors and nurses who murdered people in the cause of covid statistics and who danced the scamdemic tik-tok rather than tell us they had nothing better to do. *So is the ‘new normal’ the possession by demons or evil spirits of all those who have taken the gene therapy ‘vaccinations’?*

In terms of historical evidence for this off-the wall theory we have the fact that vaccines were first dished out _en masse_ to soldiers before the Spanish-American war and then later the First World War quickly followed by the Spanish Flu pandemic. They were also given to soldiers in World War II and are still being given to them now. Did all these vaccines make it easier for people to be controlled, to kill and commit atrocities in their possessed or influenced state?

European folklore includes evidence of ‘*Changelings*’. These were children who were taken by ‘The Fae’ – fairies, elves, etc, and replaced by a sickly version.

“_Some tales also spoke of Changelings that had voracious appetites, unnatural knowledge and imp-like traits that made them more mischievious and/or disturbing to their mortal "parents."_

“_Scandinavian parents often placed an *iron item *such as a pair of scissors or a knife on top of an un-baptized infant's cradle.”_ (Article)

There are reports of alleviation from autism through the use of transcranial magnetic stimulation (TMS) - “_a noninvasive procedure that uses magnetic pulses to stimulate nerve cells in the brain. During treatment, a coil is placed against the patient’s scalp and the TMS energy passes through the skull into the outermost layer of the brain._” (Article)

I believe the prime feature of a coil is an *iron* magnet, as iron is both magnetic and highly conductive.

There is a great deal written about The Nazis and Adolf Hitler. The truth seems impossible to uncover. I remember there being one theory concerning Hitler that was quite popular many years ago – that Hitler was a trance medium who became possessed on a regular basis, particularly when he was giving his famous speeches.

“_The most striking testimony is that by Hermann Rauschning, a Nazi leader who later fled to the U.S._

“_In his 1939 book, ‘Hitler Told Me’, Rauschning described Hitler as controlled by “malefic influences of which he was no longer the master.” A chronic insomniac, Hitler’s sleeplessness became worse after 1934, his minimal sleep frequently interrupted by crying spells and night terrors._” (Article)

I wonder if his behaviour would be described as ‘Autistic’ today? Of course, this probably had nothing to do with vaccinations, but Hitler was claimed to have been heavily involved with various occult societies and surely the ‘secret masters of this world’ had dealings in the whole WWII scenario - this is exactly their way of working.

I sincerely hope I have not offended anyone with an autistic child as that was not my intention. I do not mean to imply that autistic children are evil demons, on the contrary, I hope that a new understanding may actually be helpful and suggest new methods of treatment, such as keeping plenty of iron around. On the other hand, this could all be total nonsense.

*There is a ray of hope.*

“_The second part of the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act was a more noble aspect of the law. This part required the vaccine companies to report to the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) and Congress every two years, documenting vaccine safety studies and quality control improvements to their products. However, when *Robert F. Kennedy Jr *and Del Bigtree requested that the HHS provide these thirty-two years’ worth of vaccine safety studies, no response was given from the federal government. This prompted Kennedy and Bigtree to file a court order, requesting the documents._

“_The HHS responded, “The department’s search for records did not locate any records responsive to your request.” This means that HHS has broken the law since 1986 and refuses to hold vaccine companies accountable today. *There have been no vaccine safety studies conducted in 32 years!* The NIH, the FDA, the mainstream media and the CDC have been lying to the American people for over three decades about vaccine safety, for which there is no documentation.” (Article *March 2021*)_




*What this means:*

“_Vaccine makers have been fraudulently exempt from what all other pharmaceutical drug makers have been forced to do concerning biannual recertification for quality and effectiveness — meaning that that their vaccines have never been tested for quality and *have had no proven safety or effectiveness for over 30 years*._
“_This case can now be legally cited by all parents fraudulently mandated by any government/organizational regulation/requirements that they must vaccinate their children for school or any other activity to stop the forced vaccination of their children._
“_This case can now be legally cited by all employees being mandated by their employers to be vaccinated in order to retain their jobs._
“_This case can now be legally cited by all those who seek compensation for vaccine injury, making it likely that the pharmacidical *vaccine industry can in the near future be legally bankrupted out of existence,* like Bayer-Monsanto after the landmark legal victory won by the dying landscaper in San Francisco several weeks ago, as well as their stock value plummeting precipitously._
“_The future of allopathic medicine in its current form is now in doubt, as well as that of the global pharmacidical cartel, since almost all of the drugs allopathic practitioners prescribe come from pharmacidical corporations which have also committed vaccine fraud and injury._
“_*The existence of the deep-state corporate mainstream news media will now also be further endangered*, since 70% of their income stream comes from the global pharmacidical cartel, which in America has been responsible for 750,000-1 million human sacrifices per year for at least the past half century._
“_*Autism rates will now likely plummet*, freeing the American people from another deep state-engineered debility, and providing further evidence of mass vaccination-caused autism._
“_All government officials who have passed laws legalizing vaccine fraud at the state, national, or international level, or otherwise aided and abetted this vaccine fraud can now be charged with vaccine fraud, criminal malfeasance and in some cases, *war crimes under the Nuremberg Code.” *_(Article)
*Hopefully this will have ramifications for the rest of the world.*​
In the book and TV series ‘*His Dark Materials*’ the predictive programming is in full swing preparing the way for social acceptance of demons. In this story everyone has a demon,

"_The demon is the more sensible, responsible part of you," said Keen, whose character has "amazing scenes" talking with her demon, the mouse *Pan*. The demons of children can change form but "settle" into a permanent one during puberty. "You see the interior life of a character, because it's like talking to yourself, but not._" (Article)

The above quote is from Dafne Keen who plays the main character Lyra, niece of Lord Asriel as in*  Azrael - the angel of death who separates souls from their bodies*.

Finally I would like to leave you with this. I don’t really go in for word-games, but I just couldn’t ignore this with regard to the word ‘*pandemic*’ (which should maybe be spelled *pandaemic*):

*"P**andemonium*, noun [ U ] UK  /ˌpæn.dəˈməʊ.ni.əm/ US  /ˌpæn.dəˈmoʊ.ni.əm/
*A situation in which there is a lot of noise and confusion because people are excited, angry, or frightened.*”

*Pandæmonium* is *the capital of Hell* in John Milton's epic poem Paradise Lost.





Does anyone remember *the opening ceremony of the 2012 London Olympics*? It included children in hospital beds and medical staff dancing. The children went to sleep and then the demons came among them (49:00 in the video). The ‘Childcatcher’ appeared and some children were levitated in their beds by an enormous witch. The medical staff began behaving like robots. An army of Mary Poppins’s with their sharp pointy umbrellas then descended from above and chased all the demons away. This ceremony was based upon the book *Pandæmonium* by Humphrey Jennings.


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 6, 2021)

Man, this stuff is so INSANE.  Thank you for sharing this, I wasn't aware of this "theatrical performance" at the olympics.

For everyone else, watch the Gothenburg tunnel opening performances as well. Absolutely crazy stuff.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 7, 2021)

This is the best thread I've read on here for a long time.

Please dig deeper on this, if you have time!

I've known about demonic possession being responsible for schizophrenia for a few years.


----------



## Prolix (Apr 7, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> The simpler explanation is that *they need our bodies intact, but not our minds.*



My own feeling, based on conversations with people working in the alternative healing sphere, is that the principle purpose of the current vaccine is chakra deactivation (three of them as I understand it, including the third eye). Of course, part and parcel of that may be leaving the recipient open to invasion, as you suggest with cases of autism. Such spiritual deactivation is something Rudolf Steiner warned about (in a quote that has been much circulated over the last year, so many are probably already familiar with it):



> … I have told you that the spirits of darkness are going to inspire their human hosts, in whom they will be dwelling, to find a vaccine that will drive all inclination toward spirituality out of people’s souls when they are still very young, and this will happen in a roundabout way through the living body. Today, bodies are vaccinated against one thing and another; in future, children will be vaccinated with a substance which it will certainly be possible to produce, and this will make them immune, so that they do not develop foolish inclinations connected with spiritual life – ‘foolish’ here, of course in the eyes of materialists.



Steiner had many interesting things to say on the subject of vaccines, although I find some of his suggestions a little troubling (that in some cases it was necessary, and that those of sufficient anthroposophical import needn’t worry about its effects, this despite his reportedly getting a sore arm after he received the smallpox shot). On the other hand, it may be a matter of interpreting his statements correctly – often a problem, I find, in no small part due to some of his obscurer ideas – since however much he was concerned about those growing up “_with mainly materialistic ideas_” in 1924, he’d have been infinitely more so a hundred years later when the resounding majority are entirely infused with them:



> It will harm only those who grow up with mainly materialistic ideas. Then vaccination becomes a kind of ahrimanic power; the individual can no longer rise above a certain materialistic way of feeling. And that is really why vaccination causes us concern, because people are ‘garbed through’ with a phantom. The individual has a phantom which prevents him from freeing the psychic entities as far from the physical organism as in a normal state of consciousness. He grows constitutionally materialistic, is no longer able to rise to the spiritual sphere. This is what causes concern with vaccination.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 7, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> Will Scarlet said:
> 
> 
> > The simpler explanation is that *they need our bodies intact, but not our minds.*
> ...


I think this is why the vax is being referred to as the funvax, short for fundamental vax.

There has been quite a bit of effort exerted to "debunk" this by the usual suspects so maybe there is something to it.

https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/bill-gates-brief-cia-in-2005/
Also reminds me of one of my favourite predictive programming sessions, sorry i mean films.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equilibrium_(film)


----------



## Prolix (Apr 7, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I think this is why the vax is being referred to as the funvax, short for fundamental vax.
> 
> There has been quite a bit of effort exerted to "debunk" this by the usual suspects so maybe there is something to it.
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/bill-gates-brief-cia-in-2005/



Yes, James Corbett did a fairly convincing demolition job on that video (I certainly don't think it was Bill).



> Also reminds me of one of my favourite predictive programming sessions, sorry i mean films.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equilibrium_(film)



I'll have to rewatch that one. Haven't seen it since it was out; I remember it mostly for the gun kata.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 7, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> My own feeling, based on conversations with people working in the alternative healing sphere, is that the principle purpose of the current vaccine is chakra deactivation (three of them as I understand it, including the third eye). Of course, part and parcel of that may be leaving the recipient open to invasion, as you suggest with cases of autism. Such spiritual deactivation is something Rudolf Steiner warned about (in a quote that has been much circulated over the last year, so many are probably already familiar with it):



Yeah this makes the most sense to me.

I have heard from someone who notices that people vaccinated with the covid vaccine no longer react to some natural treatments:

Anke Evertz says she has met vaccinated people whose bodies no longer respond to naturopathic and energetic work. What does that mean? Nothing more than that fine energies can no longer find access to the people. They are cut off from the light! The people, even without vaccination, are already so far degenerated and led astray that hardly any light comes through, or it needs specialists, such as healers, etc. to bring the system back into contact with the light. It needs mediators, bridges, which can still pass something through with great effort. After the vaccination obviously no longer works even this circuitous way. People can no longer be reached and are lost. For me, this also means that such people, when they go into nature, can no longer be touched by it, because the healing power of nature is also essentially energetic. And it further means that if they pray, for example, the subsequent help can hardly reach them or not at all. These are all things that are so devilish that most people simply do not want to or cannot admit it. Only from a certain vibration height, all this begins to lose influence. Unfortunately, however, most of us are probably still far away from it.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2whJPweTkQ_​


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 7, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> I'll have to rewatch that one. Haven't seen it since it was out; I remember it mostly for the gun kata.


It's like a tasteful(if one can use such a term without causing offence) mix of 1984, Brave New World and Fahrenheit 451 with a bit of Matrix style editing!

The thing that stands out the most is the disconnection from the emotional body, this needs to be achieved with the use of drugs, much like a vaccine could theoretically do, also the removal of anything that can trigger an emotional response as it could overcome the drugs.

Felt like entertainment back in the day but now feels much more sinister.


----------



## davtash (Apr 8, 2021)

Really excellent. I argue so much now with nose covered masks who don't read anything anymore so would not know nowt of what you are saying


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 8, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> Steiner had many interesting things to say on the subject of vaccines



Excellent information, thank you. I find Steiner compelling, but sometimes he comes out with something that makes you go "eh?" He seemed to have had the ability to plug in to streams of information that were circulating at the time.

___________________________________________________________________________

I think the various flavours of detachment from ones true identity or 'the self', whether through chakra damage or disconnection from natural vibrations, is easily identifiable with the demonic possession phenomena in general terms. Of course, in times past, so we are told, all manner of physical ailments and conditions were attributed to demonic possession. That seems to me to have  been a smoke screen and an excuse for more persecution (probably by the demonically possessed.)

I have always felt that there are certain cases whereby an individual is only capable of semi-incarnation within the physical realm. This may be due to a physical birth defect of some kind, whereby the individual cannot take full control. Following this line of logic then leads to the conclusion that such physical conditions as these can be produced by an injury or even deliberately manufactured. Furthermore, it shows that there must be a bridge between the physical and spiritual bodies that can be damaged and /or obstructed either partially or completely. It's this bridge that is affected by 'vaccinations,' imo and this produces behaviour that is of a much more materialistic nature and can also facilitate the 'walk-in' demonic possession phenomena.

When my father died some 25 years ago, he was in a Hospice and drifting in and out of consciousness. At one point 'he' suddenly became very lucid, animated and eloquent, but it wasn't 'him. It was his father - my grandfather. He was a real character with a very specific turn of phrase so there was no mistaking him. I was the only one present who knew him when he was alive, the others were just bemused and the nurse said it was the "drugs talking" and that it happened a lot. My father must have been at the point where his 'bridge' was collapsing. It's obviously not only demons who can 'walk-in'.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 8, 2021)

I think the O.P is on to something here.
We should all be aware that we've been lied to about EVERYTHING, and it's interesting to note that one of the (above) commenters talks about the 3 lower chakras.
The lowest chakra (allegedly) being the groin / sex organs.
It's interesting too that the word 'Lucifer' is associated with demons and rituals, yet the word itself appears only ONCE in the KJV BuyBull.
The Greek word for 'lucifer' is 'phosphorus', and it, too, means 'the carrier, or bearer, of light'.
Further research into this has shown that approximately 60% of ejaculated semen fluid is phosphorus.
When I spoke about this on a YTpodcast, I received a comment from a pregnant lady who told me she has to take phosphorus during her pregnancy.
There seems to be a strange connection when we think about how this realm is plagued with so much sex and porn being rammed down our 'throats' (forgive the pun - none intended)


----------



## 6079SmithW (Apr 8, 2021)

This thread is fantastic, I am connecting so many dots. 

The 'vaccines' never made sense to me, sure there's money involved - and de-population agenda's at play. 

But, there are far easier ways to extract money from us - and there are far easier ways to de-populate our nations (war, poison etc). 

Reading the OP was like a light bulb went on in my head - of course, and isn't it all so bloody obvious? The mark of the beast eh? Could the mark of the beast be not only a physical mark, but a spiritual one too? 

As an aside, but still relevant - I recently got over a caffeine addiction - and I mean addiction! I've been hooked on caffeine for 13 years.... Siphoning away my energy - but, at the drop of a hat (or - more truthfully, some LSD) - the caffeine spirit is vanquished. Three weeks and counting. 

“ If you wish to understand the Universe think of *energy*, *frequency* and *vibration*." Nikola Tesla

Perhaps these parasites are using physical mechanisms - to de-pleat our Souls


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 10, 2021)

Im glad to see this topic brought up. Just today i was telling someone that TPTB are performing satanic rituals and developing horrifying technology in order to break through/break down the protective barrier between our 3D reality and the spirit realm. 
In the spirit realm you are not on your home turf and the spirits dont need your consent or cooperation to possess and or destroy you which they very much want to do. In our realm the spirits must have our consent and or cooperation. I believe the covid jabs as well as the qtip form of innoculation are designed to insert something in us that will break down that barrier either alone or in conjuntion with an activating technology.
What fools the elite are if they think they will still be the elite once they succeed. At that point they will be the useful idiots and useless eaters.
As a christian i believe the creator is able to overcome all obstacles so i refuse to live in fear.
One more biblical refence and then im done with the religious aspect. In reading in the book of revelation this morning i noticed that the plague of boils happens right after the mark of thd beast. Reaction to the jab?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 10, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> Im glad to see this topic brought up. Just today i was telling someone that TPTB are performing satanic rituals and developing horrifying technology in order to break through/break down the protective barrier between our 3D reality and the spirit realm.
> In the spirit realm you are not on your home turf and the spirits dont need your consent or cooperation to possess and or destroy you which they very much want to do. In our realm the spirits must have our consent and or cooperation. I believe the covid jabs as well as the qtip form of innoculation are designed to insert something in us that will break down that barrier either alone or in conjuntion with an activating technology.
> *What fools the elite are if they think they will still be the elite once they succeed. At that point they will be the useful idiots and useless eaters.*
> As a christian i believe the creator is able to overcome all obstacles so i refuse to live in fear.
> One more biblical refence and then im done with the religious aspect. In reading in the book of revelation this morning i noticed that the plague of boils happens right after the mark of thd beast. Reaction to the jab?


I remember years ago almost a decade ago reading that scripture in revelation and  thinking  it sounded like a vaccination


> They were told not to harm the grass of the earth or any plant or tree, but only those people who did not have the seal of God on their foreheads.
> 5They were not given power to kill them, but only to torture them for five months. And the agony they suffered was like that of the sting of a scorpion when it strikes a man.
> 6During those days men will seek death, but will not find it; they will long to die, but death will elude them.7



this video I watched this whole series The Evolution of Death and Burial but this one about the Olmecs and the Maya really really nailed down the concepts that we have been talking about in this whole  post.  He talks about what the ball game  and the cult of the ancestral dead ,was all about, the myth of it and how the inhabitants of the meso american early civilizations were completely swallowed by the world of the dead to the extent that they had no identity  and every person wore a mask and everyone personified an entity and there was no avenue to be who they were as an individual.
He brings out that bloodletting was the only way to get any response from the 'gods ' and that it was the bloodiest civilization in the history of the world. He discusses that there are no dragon slaying myths in the meso american mythos  and masks usually represent a  astral monster with a human looking out from inside of it 'swallowed by death' if you will.  Anyway this is video is  packed with brilliant insights into a civilization in everyone lives in the land of the dead. I see that as what Cv is, the burial of all humanity or the transference of all humanity into the land of the dead .

​


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 11, 2021)

Something else has occurred to me regarding this topic or rather another connection has suggested itself:

_"Dr. Armour, in 1991, discovered that the heart has its "little brain" or "intrinsic cardiac nervous system." This "heart brain" is composed of approximately 40,000 neurons that are alike neurons in the brain, meaning that the heart has its own nervous system. In addition, the heart communicates with the brain in many methods: neurologically, biochemically, biophysically, and energetically. The vagus nerve, which is 80% __afferent__, carries information from the heart and other internal organs to the brain. Signals from the "heart brain" redirect to the medulla, hypothalamus, thalamus, and amygdala and the cerebral cortex. Thus, the heart sends more signals to the brain than vice versa_." (Article)

(Strange how 'Dr Armour' is so close to 'amour' or 'love', when the heart is the universal symbol for love.) Could this be the physical part of the 'bridge' between the physical body and the spiritual one? We unconsciously use terms like, "has no heart," "is heartless," for cruel people with no compassion. Similarly, 'heartfelt', 'heartache', 'good-hearted', 'put your heart into it', are all very familiar expressions which confirm that we knew about the significance of the heart all along, but have simply been distracted from it by the religion of science and scientist clergy.

The number one killer is heart disease brought on by stress. Wearing a mask, or worse two of the ****ing things, causes a restriction to the amount of oxygen available to the body. Therefore, the heart has to work harder causing physical and emotional stress. The new mRNA 'vaccines' force the body into producing a permanent immune system response against a non-existent virus. This also produces permanent physical and emotional stress with the resultant damage to the heart.

Obviously, any damage to the heart is a serious business that can change personalities. For example:

_"Prominent medical experts have recently discovered that many recipients of heart transplants are inheriting donors' memories and subsequently reporting huge changes in their tastes, their personality, and, most extraordinarily, in their emotional memories."_ (Article)

So, in the most extreme case, when your heart is replaced, the 'bridge' between your physical and spiritual bodies gets extremely confused. Your spiritual body no longer recognises the physical part of  this 'bridge' and your brain receives instructions and memories from the newly replaced physical side of the 'bridge'.  It follows then that any kind of damage to the physical side of the 'bridge' will have an effect on your spiritual body as well, maybe even to the point of preventing the physical side of the 'bridge' (and thus the spiritual body) from communicating with the brain itself.. Hence, 'cold-hearted' materialistic and cruel behaviour' and even total control of the physical side of the 'bridge' by a demonic entity.

It's hardly surprising that the heart is such a target for the PTBs and their medical minions. They already know how to mess with it to reduce pain:

_"Research has demonstrated that pain perception is modulated by neural pathways and *methods targeting the heart such as vagus nerve stimulation and heart-rhythm coherence feedback techniques*. _"

https://owlcation.com/stem/your-second-brain-is-in-your-heart
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/31728781/
[PS: I don't know how this fits in with the 'umbilical cord' claimed to connect the physical and astral body during astral travel, as this is apparently connected to the solar plexus I think.]


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 11, 2021)

For me, the easiest way to eliminate people is to vaccinate the victims. You don't need soldiers, you don't need a war, you don't need to destroy infrastructure, much less face opposition to the genocide. Just brainwash, create sanctions and cause fear.

Then just use what is known about genetic engineering and let time do the rest.

I work in a hospital in the capital of Brazil and I was threatened that if I didn't get the vaccine I would not get paid, luckily I managed to get away from it and get a proof of vaccination without having to be bitten.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 11, 2021)

EUAFU said:


> For me, the easiest way to eliminate people is to vaccinate the victims. You don't need soldiers, you don't need a war, you don't need to destroy infrastructure, much less face opposition to the genocide. Just brainwash, create sanctions and cause fear.
> 
> I work in a hospital in the capital of Brazil and I was threatened that if I didn't get the vaccine I would not get paid, luckily I managed to get away from it and get a proof of vaccination without having to be bitten.



I know of people who have said to their employer, "Sure, I'll take the vax every time I turn up for work, if you remove it when I clock-off"
Seems to work fine, lol.


----------



## tobyahnah (Apr 11, 2021)

Somebody here has bigger cajones than me. 
Let me go puke and then come back and read through to the end. In the meantime please consider that the Bible addresses all of this even through the fog of Rome which Rome created knowing they could not ever hide the Truth within, but, they could prolong their realm for a little time. That time is almost up. Hurray!


----------



## grav (Apr 11, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> This is the best thread I've....



Agreed. I flinched multiple times reading it.
It encompasses what seem to be many disparate topics.  
The evil has always be with us in various disguises. 
it's appalling that people, especially children, think that witchcraft is harmless or fun.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 12, 2021)

grav said:


> it's appalling that people, especially children, think that witchcraft is harmless or fun.



I'm not really sure that's the point. Any kind of power - 'magical', political or even electricity can be dangerous when used incorrectly. Electricity isn't 'evil', but it can be used for evil purposes, by evil people, just like witchcraft.

______________________________________________________________________________________

I used to be convinced that the reason the PTBs need our consent for things like vaccinations was some kind of karmic loophole. Without it whatever they do to us would come back on them in a form of karmic retribution or some kind of natural law of cause and effect - "As ye sow, so shall ye reap." I was also convinced that's the reason that the CV 'vaccines' cannot be enforced. However, now in places like Israel, they are being enforced without consent, so I am very confused. Are they now so desperate that they are prepared to suffer the consequences or is all that karmic stuff nonsense?


----------



## matematik (Apr 12, 2021)

I doubt Israelis are being injected with anything other than saline solution to maintain their "leader of all goyim" schtick. Israel does not play by normal rules in any circumstances, so I don't see why they would now. Israel, particularly Jerusalem, is likely intended to be the capital of the NWO. They're just pretending they've "done their bit" first and more thoroughly than anywhere else.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 12, 2021)

matematik said:


> I doubt Israelis are being injected with anything other than saline solution to maintain their "leader of all goyim" schtick. Israel does not play by normal rules in any circumstances, so I don't see why they would now.



This is not supported by evidence, there's a lot of reports of side effects in the israeli population.

Look who answered the call by the zionists to move to Israel in the 20th century - it wasn't the cabal, who is only hiding behind jewish religion and identity. They don't care about the people in israel. Actually, most jews despised the zionist movement and didn't want to move to Palestine as they always identified with the nations they lived in - the Argentinian Jews as Argentinian, the German Jews as German, etc.

There's always the myth that Israelis are spared the worst treatement, don't get toxic cancer therapies for example, but this is not supported by any evidence either.


----------



## Oracle (Apr 12, 2021)

You might find some answers to some of your questions here:



> THE essence of a psychic attack is to be found in the principles and operations of telepathic suggestion. If we put together what we know of telepathy and what we know of suggestion, we shall understand its modus operandi.
> 
> Suggestion is of three kinds: Auto-suggestion, Conscious Suggestion and Hypnotic Suggestion. The distinction, however, is not as fundamental as at first sight appears; for the goal of all suggestions in the subconscious mind is the same, and they do not become operative until, it is reached. Suggestion is distinguished from threats and appeals to reason by the fact that these aim at a mark in the conscious mind. If they succeed, they owe their success to the acquiescence of the conscious personality, whether coerced or voluntary. But suggestion does not make its appeal to consciousness, but aims at laying its hands upon the springs of action in the subconsciousness and manipulating them from there.
> .....Auto-suggestion is given by one's own conscious mind to one's own subconscious mind.
> ...


Sorry for the long quote but I felt it relevant .You can read more here; Psychic Self Defence
I can answer some other questions and ponderings with regard to some of the posts above, but I'll have to come back when I'm not on mobile.
Nice thread . If you look at the above quote and read further in the book with the behaviour of media, big pharma, governments in mind, you can see that yes, it is all very satanic and occult driven, this endearing covid world of ours. By the end of this chapter , you will be able to predict what their next steps will be once you have the understanding of the process.

Also , there is a "bridge" between the Spirit plane and Physical plane, it is the Astral plane and an action on any plane affects the others in varying degrees. This is the true esoteric meaning of " as above so below".
More on that and other things in another post later.


----------



## grav (Apr 12, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> grav said:
> 
> 
> > it's appalling that people, especially children, think that witchcraft is harmless or fun.
> ...



Karmic loophole. and retribution. deep thoughts.

I'd like to hear more of your musings on the reincarnation treadmill.

My guess is that ancient" myths have some truth to them. 
The Sumerian Tiamat is mirrored in the Greek, or gnostic, Sophia/Gaia.These and possibly more iterations spoke of a female Advanced Being who created our world.
Created, in my opinion, means that Gaia wrote a computer program that we larp in.
Gaia's son was born after the fact and became the Demiurge, who thought that he was the Creator. I think of him as Yahweh, Allah, the OT God. 

To add to this hodgepodge of religion and myth and philosophy, we have psychiatrists and psychologists, like Delores Cannon, who have regressed patients to past lives. They report that their patients all repeated the same story, that they lived, died, reported their experiences to a central authority (Akashic Hall of Records), and then returned in a new flesh suit, repeat, recycle ad infinitum.
In other words, life is a big fat neverending test of our resolve or ability to rise above suffering, worthiness, something.
If we achieve spiritual perfection, a la Buddha or Jesus, we may escape this vale of tears. Nirvana.

To the thread topic, the Demiurge is the interloper whose role in the computer program is to make constant troubles that test our mettle. Covid is a major new test. His minions are the Archons, the demons who possess minds of people who allow themselves to be conteolled.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 13, 2021)

I get the feeling that this thread may be getting out of its depth.

I'm not sure that this is the place for *Dion Fortune's Psychic Self Defence* lessons and related *Golden Dawn* philosophy, interesting as they may be. For the purposes of this thread perhaps it's enough to just avoid the "vaccines." It could make an interesting thread on its own where it will be easier to 'discover' rather than burying it inside this one.



grav said:


> I'd like to hear more of your musings on the reincarnation treadmill.
> 
> My guess is that ancient" myths have some truth to them.
> The Sumerian Tiamat is mirrored in the Greek, or gnostic, Sophia/Gaia.These and possibly more iterations spoke of a female Advanced Being who created our world.
> ...



Once again, personally I think this is beyond the scope of this thread and has also been covered before in this forum. The same goes for reincarnation. (Apologies for linking to forum searches, which of course everyone knows how to do.)


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 14, 2021)

Oracle said:


> You might find some answers to some of your questions here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What you have said about the other planes is basically true, but incomplete. I know this from decades of personal experience traveling them. Obviously it is much less than easy to prove such a claim so some may decide it to be fiction, which is fine.

Allow me to explain what I mean. I've spent decades studying the various religious traditions found around the globe. My interest was more in looking for any similarities than worrying about the differences. One thing that recurs is the existence of negative entities, usually called demons from the Christian POV. But also one finds that the cosmology of various religions indicate many levels, or planes, where life goes on simultaneously as life happens on the Physical Plane. Now they all vary somewhat about the number of these planes, but there are a few basic things that can be determined if only from the outer study of the reading materials. Each plane "above" the previous one is a finer copy than the lower. But this is still not the source of these planes.

there is a certain point where a dividing line exists so to speak, where the lower planes are grouped together below a certain point, and beyond that point there is no duality any longer, meaning no light/dark, male/female, positive/negative, etc. This place is generally regarded as the first purely spiritual plane (by some Eastern religions) and where the soul exists, the lower planes being worlds of duality that exist as an automatic law that forces each individual to learn the difference between the two, but also to eventually (apparently through hard knocks) cause the individual to learn and choose better to thus move forward rather than back. I mean to say a form of inner spiritual progress is what occurs and leads that individual on through everything that must be gone through to achieve the next plane or level. I must add that on the topic of negative entities, they are always found in the lower grouping of planes within the duality, and never beyond that point in the spiritual planes. Also, I don't necessarily agree with the Sant Mat chart presented either because they broke the planes up more than is necessary and they place the dividing line in a place where IMO it doesn't belong so this adds to the variation between various sects of Sant Mat or Radhasoami.

The religion that has the most planes in their cosmology seems to be Sant Mat, of which there are a great many variations, which began with 7 planes and now uses 8 within many groups, however I must also state that recently I've seen one group claiming 31 planes. The "Path of the Masters" is about learning to travel inwardly to have direct spiritual experience to learn and progress. Sant Mat has spoken of anywhere from usually 7 to 14 planes, depending on which group. The Sikhs have a very similar cosmology, also with the same setup, lower planes of duality, higher planes of pure spirituality, and the way of moving through the required experience to learn more about the Godhead and the individual's place in the world. Now the reason I've said any of this was merely to indicate that there is a bit more going on there than just the Physical or Astral Planes. Here is one Sant Mat chart that shows what I mean. 1. Sant Mat 2. Sikh 3. Sufi 4. Essene (reportedly). Note that I interpret the various trees of Life with a planes chart because they always indicate varying stages and places along the spiritual journey/practice :


----------



## Oracle (Apr 15, 2021)

Yes indeed, there are more. I was just responding to the post re was there a bridge between the physical and spiritual. Nice post, and welcome to the site. ?

As regards the psychic defense link, knowledge of how to protect oneself from assault on that level I felt was useful to readers
no matter who the messenger is, when they have the experience like the quoted author has in these matters, their personal philosophy is beside the point.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 15, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Yes indeed, there are more. I was just responding to the post re was there a bridge between the physical and spiritual. Nice post, and welcome to the site. ?
> 
> As regards the psychic defense link, knowledge of how to protect oneself from assault on that level I felt was useful to readers
> no matter who the messenger is, when they have the experience like the quoted author has in these matters, their personal philosophy is beside the point.


Fair enough, and thank you for the welcome. I am not disputing what you say, but rather was just pointing out a distinction or two that not everyone necessarily agrees on, showing that all of the variances of difference between the experiences of one versus those of the, let's say majority rather than the entirety of humanity, also contain the exact same faults themselves that are being compared to in regards to the individual personal philosophies of each. I ought to have added in the original response I made, that I was not meaning to correct you or what you said, but instead meant it as a way to add another level of depth to the meaning, interpretation and usage being referred to. And doing that in no way makes irrelevant your comment. Much of the time folks don't seem to realize the thing I mentioned, because the number of planes or levels are agreed to in concept, but not always in a personal interaction or application. I also shortened it some just to try to NOT make it unreadable from spouting off too many factors among the various religious groupings that exist. The Christians even started using the term "7th Heaven" often which has a basis in their own beliefs ( and I do believe that a seventh Heaven is mentioned in the Bible), but the Christian Apocryphal writings list up to a 13th plane which rather agrees with Sant Mat for one example.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 15, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Yes indeed, there are more. I was just responding to the post re was there a bridge between the physical and spiritual. Nice post, and welcome to the site. ?
> 
> As regards the psychic defense link, knowledge of how to protect oneself from assault on that level I felt was useful to readers
> no matter who the messenger is, when they have the experience like the quoted author has in these matters, their personal philosophy is beside the point.





Shabda Sharpe said:


> I am not disputing what you say



I wasn't disputing what you said either. Psychic Kung-Fu may be useful to some readers, but perhaps it warrants a thread of its own, where readers who are searching for that would be better able to find it, thus rendering your effort more productive and beneficial. When I spoke of a "bridge" I was referring to something more specific that linked into the brain cells that are present in the human heart - an actual connection between the physical body and the other planes or realms - including the astral plane.

There is also the concern that fighting fire with fire, so to speak, could be dangerous. By that I mean that the experience of your quoted author comes from a background and framework of occultism that involves Hermeticism, Theosophy, Freemasonry, not to mention Aleister Crowley and Dr John Dee. These are precisely the same tools used by the PTBs except they have been using them for centuries and are thus extremely good at it. Taking them on directly using the same methods, but with a limited knowledge of the concepts involved, is not for the faint-hearted. There has to be a better way.

@Shabda Sharpe - excellent information, many thanks. It's very pertinent that all cultures have the concept of negative entities. It seems that "as above, so below" is much more complex and has many other meanings.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 16, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Yes indeed, there are more. I was just responding to the post re was there a bridge between the physical and spiritual. Nice post, and welcome to the site. ?
> ...


Humans, IMO, have always believed in entities of both polarities all the way back into the Stone Age among shamanistic cultures, the predecessor to religion ( I'd like to state that the term shaman is an Evenki term, the indigenous people of an area of Siberia, that has in the last decade or two become ever more commonly used as an international term, but it is not. Each culture around the globe had their own names for the "mother" or "father of the mysteries" (The usual meaning of the term regardless of location or ethnicity).

Now scientists postulate that Neanderthals appear to have had religious beliefs from the way they were prepared after death. This comes from a buried female found in Israel (where also were found Neanderthal/Human co-habitations demonstrating why Neanderthal genes show up in some humans, we mated with them. they've found evidence of a preparation or perhaps even a ceremony which implies some sort of spiritual belief, no matter how rudimentary or developed the beliefs might've been. Of course there were other Neanderthal graves found too and this idea of a religious feeling or belief and the expectation of some sort of afterlife seem to be apparent, again at the things found in and near the graves.

Were Neanderthals Religious?

Neanderthals And Humanism: Did Neanderthals Practice Religion?


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 16, 2021)

Shabda Sharpe said:


> all the way back into the Stone Age


How did you establish the existence of a stone age for yourself?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Shabda Sharpe said:
> 
> 
> > all the way back into the Stone Age
> ...


Go ahead and prove that none existed at all, IF you can. Your question works both ways simultaneously. It was a general sort of statement, not really stating much at all. If time does not exist, I have no issue with the idea in any sense, but that is quite the assumption too. I cannot assume it true either. So what then? Nothing then. It is irrelevant. If one steps outside of time and space, one has little to use to make any comparison. Let us just say it is an unknown at best. No one actually knows for certain that any option exists? I honestly am not sure.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 16, 2021)

Shabda Sharpe said:


> Your question works both ways simultaneously.


No it doesn't it was very simple, specific and direct.
But you were kind enough to answer it


Shabda Sharpe said:


> I honestly am not sure.


I too cannot prove the existence of a stone age and neither can anyone else.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Shabda Sharpe said:
> 
> 
> > Your question works both ways simultaneously.
> ...


I have never disputed that, but I also assume that everyone knew that from the start. Time is a man-made mental creation. We mark its passing, but would it actually exist otherwise outside of our minds? Not necessarily so easy to do. Of course that is only one specific thing, but there are numerous others that are much the same and are debatable at best, so people do just that with them.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 16, 2021)

I think many of us fall into the trap of using terminology that has been implanted into society to describe something for which we don't have any other reference. (Like 'Tartaria' maybe?)



Shabda Sharpe said:


> Humans, IMO, have always believed in entities of both polarities



I suppose that's what duality is all about really.

@Shabda Sharpe would you mind if I asked a question regarding astral travel (again, for want of a better term)? The famed 'umbilical cord' that links the physical body to the 'astral' one, does it exist? Is it connected to the solar plexus? Is it just dramatic/romantic nonsense? If you'd rather not discuss this then please feel free to ignore it.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 16, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Shabda Sharpe said:
> 
> 
> > Your question works both ways simultaneously.
> ...


And sorry, but yes, it absolutely DOES go both ways. It is a simple concept called interpretation, and every member of the human race has been doing it constantly for our entire existence. You flatter yourself to claim it to be so "simple, specific and direct." Nothing could be further from the truth, and that truth is easily self-provable. You can disagree if you like but that changes nothing. It remains true whether you choose to recognize it or not. Regardless of your personal opinion about anything, someone else can and will interpret things in a different way than you. And conflict inevitably happens from that.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 16, 2021)

Dear god. Here we go again.
I asked a question. 
You answered it. 
That's good enough for me.
Toodles.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 16, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I think many of us fall into the trap of using terminology that has been implanted into society to describe something for which we don't have any other reference. (Like 'Tartaria' maybe?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no problem answering you at all, but I will state the obvious outright, that it is based upon my own experience primarily, and so doesn't necessarily have to be %100 true for anyone else and differences can happen. 

There is a reported umbilical cord that happens when one is in their Astral body, however the factor that some may not realize, is that regardless of the number of planes described, that division I spoke of between "lower planes" and "higher" ones does exist. What makes that relevant is that each human has a separate body on each "lower" plane, but these are still operated by the same soul, which is everyone's "true Self" so to speak. Now obviously others might see things differently and there is no issue with that from my POV. If one leaves the body in the Astral form, there IS an umbilical cord running between the two. Now to operate on any other plane aside from the Astral, one needs to leave the physical body in one of those other bodies, BUT, that is not the only way to leave the body.

From the perspective that a soul exists and is the true being that each individual alive on the Physical Plane is one, as well as having bodies on the other "lower" planes, all operated by the same soul, that soul could just as easily leave under Its own conscious control too, and it is this "body" that has no umbilical cord, thus the difference I spoke of between those that see one and those that do not. It is the method of leaving the body that causes the difference, if that makes any sense to you. That means that this Astral umbilical cord is a lower plane manifestation that exists, but one is not necessarily stuck automatically into that experience. One can be free from it if they choose to and work at it.

As with politics and religion, many might not agree with the basic "view" I have expressed, but that is to be expected. Hopefully this provides something of an answer to your question, but feel free to ask others if you have an interest.


kd-755 said:


> Dear god. Here we go again.
> I asked a question.
> You answered it.
> That's good enough for me.
> Toodles.


Then why are you complaining? Someone else asked another question. The universe does NOT revolve around you, I hope you are aware of that fact. Your question was answered, so move on. Have a nice day too.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 16, 2021)

Shabda Sharpe said:


> Hopefully this provides something of an answer to your question



That's fascinating, thank you very much. Where is the umbilical cord attached by the way (when there is one)?



kd-755 said:


> In an earlier incarnation a chap known as sonoman and I both came to the same position independent of each other that Tartarian is nothing more than a label given to those outside of the Jesuit world view. Done so as *Tartarus is said to be the lowest pit of Hell occupied by the worst demons imaginable* so by association the newly indoctrinated come to believe like the truly indoctrinated that* the demons of hell manifest as the people of Tartary* and must be slain and dispossessed of their demons by the sword of the Jesuit to save their souls as they die and by happenstance transfer all the cleared land to the control of the Jesuit hierarchy.



I hope you don't mind me posting this here, but I think it's extremely relevant to this thread given it postulates that the establishment of *Tartarus *(Pandemonium) on this physical plane could be the endgame of the Covid agenda. I realise that the stated Jesuit goal seems to go against that, but how many times have we seen that kind of deceptive inversion before? Also it's curious that the reestablishment of Tartary as a modern meme is also taking place now, so are we seeing an agenda whose intention is to effect the demons of hell manifesting through the Tartaria meme and founding a worldwide civilisation consisting of Tartarians possessed by the worst demons imaginable? Just a thought which I know a lot of people won't like very much.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 17, 2021)

It would seem that *Tartarus *was also a god who can be equated with The Demiurge, the chief *Archon*, Yaldabaoth. Lots of surprising connections there.

Is that what's going on? Are they creating a new Tartarus/Tartaria/Tartary here on Earth populated by demons from the underworld Tartarus, ruled over by The Demiurge and all facilitated by the scamdemic and vaccines?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 17, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> It would seem that *Tartarus *was also a god who can be equated with The Demiurge, the chief *Archon*, Yaldabaoth. Lots of surprising connections there.
> 
> Is that what's going on? Are they creating a new Tartarus/Tartaria/Tartary here on Earth populated by demons from the underworld Tartarus, ruled over by The Demiurge and all facilitated by the scamdemic and vaccines?


Yes except Tartarus is a location not a person it's a trap for the elder vampire "gods" so Tartarus/Tartaria is the kingdom of death that they seek escape from by teaching technology to us so we will free them. It cant work because all they can do is create more death with their tech so they just end up bringing hell to earth. The Serpent promised that we would know good and evil ,the problem with that is we never needed to learn evil ,evil is completely useless and unnecessary and only kills


----------



## Akanah (Apr 17, 2021)

An anvil needs 9 days to reach the end of Tartaros. For me the 9 days stand for the nine rings of diocotron-instability. It´s only again a Hint of a plasma-event and have nothing to do with any rich Tartary. By the way: If Tartary have to do with Buildings which have the shell icon this buildings were built after the plasma-event and not before because the shell symbol is the symbol of Venus and Venus was a part of the diocotron-instabilty. I believe the rich Tartary is only a higher manifestations of wrong human story. At the beginning we humans were spiritual beeings and did not need a outer Sun or electricity.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 18, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> Yes except Tartarus is a location not a person



That's what I thought, but these links explain that Tartarus is also a god:

"_In Greek mythology, *Tartarus was both a primordial deity that existed before the Olympians, as well as a name to describe a region of the Underworld.* Tartarus as a God As a god, he was third in rank after Chaos and Gaea, preceding Eros._"(Article)

"_Tartarus is also considered to be a primordial force or deity alongside entities such as the Earth, Night, and Time._" (Article)

(Sorry, I meant to include those links in my previous comment.)


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 19, 2021)

As far as 'demonic possession goes', it's all about consent. In the old vampire movies, the vampire always had to be invited in. Look at what the Vatican teaches for instance, "Let god / Jebus into your heart'. Many people have told me that they have gotten rid of evil spirits by using the word 'Jesus', but in fact you can replace the word 'Jusus' with 'brussels sprouts' if you want to, and the result will be the same. 
It's the same with this vaccine (that's not a vaccine) nonsense. People are being co-erced into asking for it, or even demanding it. Then we're told we have a 'free choice', but it's so interesting that this so-called 'free choice' comes with consequences. A bit like telling your child that if they don't finishe their homework they can't go out to play. Reminds me of Dubya Bush when he said, 'Your either with us, or with the (fake) terrorists'
So people are being told 'No jab, no job', and other such nonsense. Erm ever heard of 'Blackmail'? It seems to still be illegal in most countries. Co-ercion is blackmail - plain and simple. 'Screw you! I'm going out to play with my friends and I'll finish my homework tomorrow.'

There seems to be some people currently talking about all of these 'vaccines' being placebos. Who knows? I've heard all sorts of reports and stories, but the one that got my attention was from a personal friend of mine whose wife is some kind of psychiatrist (works in that field), and he told me that one of her patients / clients had 'dramatically changed since getting the vax'. He went on to say that 'it was like she'd lost her soul; she was no longer 'home', although the 'lights' were on.
Now, if this is the case, and this lady's body is now essentially 'vacant', then any demon can pop itself in if it wants to.


Will Scarlet said:


> grav said:
> 
> 
> > it's appalling that people, especially children, think that witchcraft is harmless or fun.
> ...


These bastards are not subject to Karma. They are doomed to stay in this recycle trap. However, they DO need our consent, so this is why they tell us their crap in movies and songs etc. If we do nothing, and say nothing, they have our 'implied consent'.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 19, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> they have our 'implied consent'.


If demons require only implied consent to manifest their evil then why bother going to the extremes to get people to give their implicit consent?


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 19, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > they have our 'implied consent'.
> ...


As far as I understand it, they NEED our 'consent' in some form or another. I have no idea why they do what they do.


----------



## Curious (Apr 19, 2021)

Maybe Free Will is not just a concept, they need our consent.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 19, 2021)

Consent is sought always. Read any official paper line by line and the truth is revealed within. No matter how fancy or clever the wordsmith it is easy to see just how vital consent is to those who seek to control. The thing doing the possessing is you consenting to possessing your self aka being a prisoner of your own fears, least that's how it seems to me. Bravery is the only option.
I may be digressing a bit if so apologies go to the OP author.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 19, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> If demons require only implied consent to manifest their evil then why bother going to the extremes to get people to give their implicit consent?



It occurs to me that it could be due to the UNESCO thing or the Nuremberg Code, but I think there's more too it than these practical earthly matters. It seems to be an unwritten natural law - if you consent, passively or otherwise, then you're fair game.

I think the Vampire allusion is valid in this respect. (edit)


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 19, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> As far as 'demonic possession goes', it's all about consent. In the old vampire movies, the vampire always had to be invited in. Look at what the Vatican teaches for instance, "Let god / Jebus into your heart'. Many people have told me that they have gotten rid of evil spirits by using the word 'Jesus', but in fact you can replace the word 'Jusus' with 'brussels sprouts' if you want to, and the result will be the same.
> It's the same with this vaccine (that's not a vaccine) nonsense. People are being co-erced into asking for it, or even demanding it. Then we're told we have a 'free choice', but it's so interesting that this so-called 'free choice' comes with consequences. A bit like telling your child that if they don't finishe their homework they can't go out to play. Reminds me of Dubya Bush when he said, 'Your either with us, or with the (fake) terrorists'
> So people are being told 'No jab, no job', and other such nonsense. Erm ever heard of 'Blackmail'? It seems to still be illegal in most countries. Co-ercion is blackmail - plain and simple. 'Screw you! I'm going out to play with my friends and I'll finish my homework tomorrow.'
> 
> ...


Actually, yes they are very much within the constraints of karma, and are equally bound by its laws. HOWEVER, having said that it must also be pointed out that the entity that creates them is simply doing the job he was given to do. Some have called that entity Satan, but they also call him YHWH at the same time not realizing that the Godhead is beyond duality, not within it and limited by it. Simple fact, but one that is hardly easy to prove in any outwardly verifiable way. Yes a demon needs permission. Why? Because free will actually exists. However, what constitutes consent, is not always what we might expect it to be. A person can very easily and completely unknowingly be influenced into a decision that places the person within the "sphere of influence" (for lack of a better phrase) of the negative entity. In most cases these things are obvious, for example, a married man one day suddenly is overcome with intense lust (NOTE: A demon can do this, however that in no way removes the individual responsibility for making the decision. i.e. the human still owes the karma and will have to re-balance the scales.)

I mean NO offense in what I say about any religion. So any Jews or Christians (or Muslims) might well see me say things they do not agree with. I do that for informational and explanatory reasons more than anything else. It is never a personal attack on anyone's religious choice.


----------



## grav (Apr 19, 2021)

Shabda Sharpe said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > As far as 'demonic possession goes', it's all about consent. In the old vampire movies, the vampire always had to be invited in. Look at what the Vatican teaches for instance, "Let god / Jebus into your heart'. Many people have told me that they have gotten rid of evil spirits by using the word 'Jesus', but in fact you can replace the word 'Jusus' with 'brussels sprouts' if you want to, and the result will be the same.
> ...



This thread has gone into so many directions, including religion.
Like you, I respect people's belief systems, though I reject all doctrines based on the supernatural.
As an Electric Universe theorist, I reckon reality is a computer program. Ah, but who wrote the computer code? 
My guess is one or more Advanced Beings.  A "demon" would then be another AB or another avatar, like we are, but in a different electrical wavelength?

But why do they want to possess another being? 
The newest replies suggest, maybe, a test of our free will.
Is that why we are "here"?
Philosophers have pondered the big Why  since the beginning of the thing we call history. Which is stolen. hidden. twisted. distorted.
To the topic, Covid. The vaccine may be the malware that hacks into the free will of humanity. Those who get the shot become transhuman androids.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 19, 2021)

grav said:


> Shabda Sharpe said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...


I am well acquainted with the Electric Universe theory, although I am far from being an expert, I am merely familiar with the idea. In regards to spirituality/religion (two concepts that are not always necessarily associated with each other) the idea of that Electric Universe is still well within the "dualistic planes." Meaning that it is subject to the limitations of the mind and emotions and to some extent the physical body all at the same time. I say this not to dispute you or to say that your words are in any way invalid or without use. I mean it only as explaining the POV of one who might disagree and the reasoning/experiential reasons that might possibly exist.

I understand the computer analogy, and it can be interpreted in a spiritual sense to being true to what any Hindu for example might perceive with the various inner planes, the jivatma or Atma (Soul), and the laws or rules that govern the lower and dualistic planes as opposed to the purely spiritual ones where the Soul entity would ultimately be in control of Its own experience path through both karma and reincarnation (and I am well aware that many religions do not include those ideas openly)until eventually reaching the point of "graduation," where that experience concludes. The two are %100 interchangeable on a conceptual level. Just saying it to make my point.

From a spiritual perspective, reaching that point of graduation or ascension or whatever one wants to call it is the reason for "why we are here," and that ultimately makes demons and all of their activities nothing more than a learning tool in the school of hard knocks where direct, hard, and cold experience are great teachers. Add to that the emotional and mental levels of challenge that a person faces on any given day, and you have the ultimate reason that religion came to exist, and that same reason still exists, though it is hardly the only reason.

As for the COVID-transhumanism agenda, yes, I am very very suspicious about that and I agree.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> It seems to be an unwritten natural law - if you consent, passively or otherwise, then you're fair game.


Then in that scenario we are all demonic as the 'other side' have to do is presume. That is the entire foundation, tiny as it is, that the legal charade is built off of. I must be a demon for sure simply because it is not in my gift to be aware of what the overlords have in store for me so I cannot express my lack of consent to any of it and who or what do I express my lack of consent to?
The sender, the enforcer, the sky fairy, the great demon, the man in the moon etc etc?

Really silly this idea of presumption when you scratch the cover off, really silly.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 20, 2021)

grav said:


> Shabda Sharpe said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...


The very first thread I wrote here is called 'Deception goes back further than you think'. I 100% agree with you that we live in some kind of computer simulation (The Mandela Effect is testament to that). As for who wrote the code, we have no idea, but what we DOknow is that this computer simulation was hacked a few hundred years ago. The hacker was YHVH and his minions. It's all explained in that thread, and I use the Bible in order to demon-strate it.


kd-755 said:


> Will Scarlet said:
> 
> 
> > It seems to be an unwritten natural law - if you consent, passively or otherwise, then you're fair game.
> ...


Depends on your definition. In what we know as 'reality', the word 'satan' simply means 'adversary / enemy'. Therefore, if you and I are going to fight each other, you are my 'satan', and I am yours. I disagree with you when you say it's 'silly' insofar as yes it is, but it's what this whole system is built on. We may see it as 'silly', but the controllers run this whole realm on this 'silliness'. You also make a good point when you ask 'who do we not give our consent to?' - that's the whole idea. If they drop a few 'truth-bombs' in a movie, who are you not giving your consent to? The studio? The director? The writer? It's DESIGNED that way so we CAN'T 'not consent'. That way the scum have our implied consent because, once again, we've been tricked. If they bring out a movie, and NO-ONE watches it, then their scam won't work - but that's NEVER going to happen.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 20, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> It's DESIGNED that way so we CAN'T 'not consent'. That way the scum have our implied consent


If its designed so that 'we' (whatever your definition of we is) are unable to 'not consent' then that is a system of consent not needed, sought or required.
Yet my reality shows me that actual consent is absolutely required. Not only required but sought repeatedly.  
Electoral roll being a good example. YOU have to register A NAME annually on THE ROLL OF ELECTORS or you do not get to play the democracy game. This is seeking and requiring consent to be governed. 
By removing A NAME from the electoral roll by returning paper until its off and/or ignoring all electoral paper and door knockers the no consent message is received by the seeker of consent. 
Were implied consent be the thing required every name would be on the electoral roll and the birth and death registers would be used to readjust the register of electors. I recognise  I am pissing in the wind with this so I will shut up now.


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > It's DESIGNED that way so we CAN'T 'not consent'. That way the scum have our implied consent
> ...


OK, I see your point. Reality (whatever it is) repeatedly requires our consent, as you stated. So if the scum are not putting 'truth-drops' in movies and songs to gain our 'consent' by not kicking and screaming, why do you THINK they do it? Many have suggested they do it due to 'karma', but they could also do it as a form of mockery. None of us KNOW the real reason, but I'd be interested to read your take on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 20, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> I will shut up now.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 20, 2021)

grav said:


> I reject all doctrines based on the supernatural.
> As an Electric Universe theorist, I reckon reality is a computer program. Ah, but who wrote the computer code?
> My guess is one or more Advanced Beings. A "demon" would then be another AB or another avatar, like we are, but in a different electrical wavelength?



This always makes me think of the 'Emperor's New Clothes'. It seems to me to be a modern frame of reference for the same phenomena designed for people who think it's not cool to believe in the paranormal or supernatural. It's like Quantum Physics and the Alien Agenda. This is a personal opinion, not a statement of 'fact' btw.

I won't reply directly to @kd-755 so as not to incur more of his wrath. However, the thing about Karma, or the law of cause and effect, is that whatever you choose to do to someone else (good or bad) it will come back and be done to you. The way to avoid that scenario, particularly in the case of something bad, is to get the consent of whoever you wish to be your victim. That then makes it their choice and it becomes part of their Karma, not yours. However, I think such coercion might get you some bad karma points as well, but then most of the coercers are themselves being coerced anyway - karma.

Passive consent works differently:



Felix Noille said:


> The entertainment industry is based on ritualistic behaviour. During the production of movies, TV series, plays or even news broadcasts, scenes are carefully set with the appropriate props and illusions. Actors take on predefined roles and repeat specific dialogue. The actors must disassociate themselves, not only from their own identity, but also from their own personality and morality – their humanity – and behave in a way that may be totally against their nature. This is exactly the same set of circumstances necessary for ritual magic. In the Hollywood scenario the ritual is performed to acquire your attention and belief… or rather, through the suspension of your disbelief you are participating in the ritual and giving *your consent. *_Without noticing, your natural sense of morality has been completely bypassed._



In this instance you are adding this to your own Karma and reinforcing a negative 'Thought Form' which can act on a collective level. After all, the most creative power in our 'world' is human thought. This is cumulative and can affect your judgement at the time to give explicit consent to something, like a CV vaccine for instance.

This is, of course, all conjecture - who really knows? Perhaps you just earn more mana points so you can buy a new potion and pull off some slick moves in the VR.


----------



## grav (Apr 20, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> for who wrote the code, we have no idea, but what we DOknow is that this computer simulation was hacked a few hundred years ago. The hacker was YHVH and his minions. It's all explained in that thread, and I use the Bible in order to demon-strate it.



Agreed. Yahweh, as depicted by the Gnostics, was likely the God of the Old Testament. He who took credit for destroying the world with a flood. But then, who was the serpent in the Garden? Lucifer?
To add one more mystery to the mix, may I drag Sitchin into the thread? Or was he already mentioned? Yes, the Anunnaki. Flesh and blood beings from another world, who created the Adamu as a slave species to replace the third of the cohort who rebelled against the hard work of mining gold?

How else can we explain human physiology? the naked ape with a bad back and a weak mind? The chief science officer, Enki, knew a thing or two about gene-modification, as he spliced his own dna with that of an earth creature. The sloth, not an African ape, has been theorized.

Even the Anunnaki worshipped (or at least recognized) the existence of the Archons. Montalk calls them inter-dimensional entities who posses the electrical synapses in susceptible human brains.
Back to free will. That notion really intrigues me. At what age are Archons/demons allowed to influence people? children? teens? 
And Yahweh. I suspect he was an Anunnaki, a son of Enlil. Marduk maybe?
And possibly possesed by the Demiurge himself???

Lots of question marks and maybes and possiblies in this post. 

Last, we talk about demons as evil beings. What about angels, for lack of a better term? Do they exist?
Good Archons, so to speak. I say yes. If a strong willed human rejects a connection with the evil ones, the good guys attend that person and perhaps protect him or her.
I speak from experience, having had a couple of times when events turned out in a beneficial way that made no sense in the physical world. Plus, two shamans volunteered -- out of the blue -- seeing a benign presence behind me. 
That's my story and I'm sticking with it. ;-)


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 20, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> grav said:
> 
> 
> > I reject all doctrines based on the supernatural.
> ...


You'll like this -

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7JhIS3IjJw_



grav said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > for who wrote the code, we have no idea, but what we DOknow is that this computer simulation was hacked a few hundred years ago. The hacker was YHVH and his minions. It's all explained in that thread, and I use the Bible in order to demon-strate it.
> ...


My OPINION. Sitchin was 100% liar and a shill. The 'serpent' in the 'Garden' was a GOOD Gen 1:27 creation that snitched on the YWeh scumbags. As for what age can we be influenced?.......7.....go figure. Now look at the lines on the palms of your hand(s). I GUARANTEE you that you'll see a 7


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Apr 20, 2021)

grav said:


> NigeWz said:
> 
> 
> > for who wrote the code, we have no idea, but what we DOknow is that this computer simulation was hacked a few hundred years ago. The hacker was YHVH and his minions. It's all explained in that thread, and I use the Bible in order to demon-strate it.
> ...



_View: https://youtu.be/mj_tYOdQbFU_


----------



## NigeWz (Apr 20, 2021)

eg


Shabda Sharpe said:


> grav said:
> 
> 
> > NigeWz said:
> ...



eggs-actly, bro


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 21, 2021)

grav said:


> Agreed. Yahweh, as depicted by the Gnostics, was likely the God of the Old Testament. He who took credit for destroying the world with a flood. But then, who was the serpent in the Garden? Lucifer? ...



This series of posts may help you a lot with all of your questions and set you right about the Gnostics:

https://stolenhistory.net/threads/t...-part-1-religion-old-world-vs-new-world.3676/


NigeWz said:


> My OPINION. Sitchin was 100% liar and a shill.



I'll second that opinion.


----------



## grav (Apr 21, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> grav said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. Yahweh, as depicted by the Gnostics, was likely the God of the Old Testament. He who took credit for destroying the world with a flood. But then, who was the serpent in the Garden? Lucifer? ...
> ...



100%?

OK, then, we need to throw out Sitchin. I've read all his books, was very displeased with his fictitious book about Enki. I've also read his critics, who, imo, major in the minors. 
Does that mean that others who wrote about the Anunnaki were liars and shills for the Jesuits, Nazis, Bildenbergers, etc.?

Sitchin haters, can you kindly provide a list of writers who are honest reporters of the real dealio? Is the Old Testament fact or fiction -- or a blend? Scaliger, Hesiod, Plato, Gibbon? Who did Galileo shill for? Who wrote Macbeth: Shakespeare or Bacon?

Who wrote The Epic of Gilgamesh? What is its truth percentage?
Who was Abraham? Did Moses really bring the Hebrews out of Egypt ? Did Jesus of Nazareth walk on water?

Who has 100% credibility? Apparently, ZS has a 0% truth factor.

Thanks for your assistance. I will make a file of all your totally legit sources.

My policy is a simple one. Listen to all voices. Trust no one.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 22, 2021)

grav said:


> Thanks for your assistance. I will make a file of all your totally legit sources.



Would please kindly do this in another Sitchin-based thread. Thank you.


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

Very interesting listening to this guy, very different perspective on mental illness.


_View: https://youtu.be/xLv3oGLDbDs_


----------



## irishbalt (Apr 23, 2021)

NigeWz said:


> Will Scarlet said:
> 
> 
> > grav said:
> ...




Darryl Anka

I'm very suspicious of things like this, but hey one person's sophist is another's guru (trash / treasure) so really.

Sounds a bit to "feel good" but man wouldn't it be nice.


----------



## Starman (Apr 28, 2021)

Great video on the covaids hoax. Rock on:
_"Television Watching News Believer" - Conspiracy Music Guru.    _



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzVziB-e_eg_


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 28, 2021)

Starman said:


> Great video on the covaids hoax. Rock on:
> _"Television Watching News Believer" - Conspiracy Music Guru.    _
> 
> 
> ...




Perhaps this would have been more appropriate for the Covid thread as it doesn't seem to have any relevance here?


----------



## JWW427 (May 8, 2021)

Great OP.
If memory serves, demonic possession is done via Jinn, Archons, and other inter dimensional intruders.
The VAX may somehow open pineal glands in such a way––like lots of alcohol in a black-out––that a kind of brain portal forms. In comes the bad guys. This may be permanent if the rumors of nannies in the VAX are true.

If Sitchin was not legit, why was the CIA interested in his work?
How many people on this planet can read Sumerian cylinder seals?


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 9, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> If Sitchin was not legit, why was the CIA interested in his work?
> How many people on this planet can read Sumerian cylinder seals?



Maybe to give it credibility? How many people indeed - that's the point I think.


----------



## 6079SmithW (May 25, 2021)

This thread is of utmost importance


----------



## Citezenship (May 25, 2021)

I have herd that if you "spell" covid backwards, Divoc, it means exactly the title of this thread, however I can only really find superstitious sources.

https://orientalreview.org/2020/06/29/on-the-occult-meaning-of-the-term-covid/


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 26, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I have herd that if you "spell" covid backwards, Divoc, it means exactly the title of this thread, however I can only really find superstitious sources.
> 
> https://orientalreview.org/2020/06/29/on-the-occult-meaning-of-the-term-covid/



That's very interesting, many thanks. I definitely see the Kabbalistic connections, but I'm not so keen on the Alchemical ones made in the article as the two things are very different - one could even say that they are diametrically opposed, but Alchemy has been deliberately misrepresented and sullied by a false association with the Kabbalah for centuries, although that's another topic.

_"What if COVID is more of a psychological issue than a viral disease? Would that imply that, trough the induction of fear, people where induced a trance-like state making them lose self-control vis-à-vis eternal authorities and accept unprecedented limitations to individual freedom? Does extreme fear induction qualify as “emotional intensification”, the prerequisite for possession by a __dybbuk__?

"Should we dare go even further? Is the problem we are confronting not even psychological but of a spiritual nature? After all, Jewish medieval tradition is very upright about the dybbuk being a spiritual not a psychological issue. It is only the sophistication and skepticism of modern academia in all matters spiritual that have artificially translated the condition into scientifically acceptable language. If so, is a kind of exorcism the only possible cure? Is this the very reason why churches have become primary targets during the lockdown?"_ (From Citezenship's link)

The use of the Kabbalah (or Jewish 'Tradition') to explain Covid in non-physical terms is so successful and relevant because that's exactly what created it in the first place, in my opinion.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (May 26, 2021)

Just a few COVID-19 Articles and videos regarding the vaccines and the supposed effects that will occur to any that have gotten it. Plus a couple of studies that prove the possible reality of the COVID-19 vaccine with effects that are purportedly to be caused/controlled by 5G. There is a great deal of skepticism of course from many who label all of these as "conspiracy theories." I make no claims about the authenticity of any claims nor of any failure of the same, and while none of these necessarily imply demonic possession, one could see way in which they might help to make that easier, as well as the idea of an endgame/death/control/slavery. One expert says that all who get vaccinated will live only 2 years after because of what they do to the antibodies which is addressed in the first video. In my mind they all seem to be very much related. Let the reader/viewer judge for themselves. None of these article have anything good to say about vaccines. If this is too much of a stretch for this thread (being that none of them mention demonic possession ) either delete it or let me know and I will. I thought some might find this information interesting.

Breaking News! COVID 19 Vaccine does WHAT to your antibodies?-Just Sayin'

COVID Vaccinated People Die Within 2 Years

Moderna COVID Vaccine Found to Contain a DEADLY POISON “SM-102 – Not for Human or Veterinary Use, Acutely Toxic, Fatal in Contact with Skin, Carcinogenic, Causes Infertility, Causes Nerve, Liver, Kidney Damage”

Superparamagnetic nanoparticles delivered via vaccines; Operation Warp Speed a TRAP for Democrats, and the engineered collapse of America accelerates

Superparamagnetic nanoparticle delivery of DNA vaccine

Superparamagnetic Nanoparticle Delivery to the Cochlea Through Round Window by External Magnetic Field: Feasibility and Toxicity

Ask yourself this - How would they get tiny nanobots into you and everybody else by 2030?


----------



## wild heretic (May 26, 2021)

Did you all see the Bluetooth connection to the Astra whatever vaccine? Don't know if its real, but holy shit. It's chipped time. 
https://www.jewworldorder.org/astra...ooth-notification-connecting-tv-to-mans-body/
https://www.brighteon.com/e0f46536-674c-4756-97d5-aab54b76c12f
You know, all these theories are probably correct as they can all overlap somewhat.

1. Antigod - disconnects the soul or energy body.
2. Chipped (overlaps with 1. as that may the true purpose of being chipped)
3. Beginning of AI cyborg man (overlaps with both 1. and 2.).
4. Sterilization. (Particularly overlaps with 3. but also 1. and 2. as being an AI cyborg makes one immortal in a purely material body. No need for reproduction. No need for God and his creation (overlaps with 1.)
5. Mass genocide at a later date. Kills the unwashed and those unsuitable for 1. 2. and 3. which is merely the creation of the world in Baphomet's image.


----------



## dreamtime (May 26, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Did you all see the Bluetooth connection to the Astra whatever vaccine? Don't know if its real, but holy shit. It's chipped time.
> https://www.jewworldorder.org/astra...ooth-notification-connecting-tv-to-mans-body/
> https://www.brighteon.com/e0f46536-674c-4756-97d5-aab54b76c12f
> You know, all these theories are probably correct as they can all overlap somewhat.
> ...



A friend tried it with a vaccinated co-worker, didnt work. But yeah, this is the future they want to install.


----------



## Oracle (May 27, 2021)

Shabda Sharpe said:


> they are always found in the lower grouping of planes within the duality, and never beyond that point in the spiritual planes.



I totally agree. I have never encountered these entities on the spiritual plane, but have met more than a few installed in a physical human.



Shabda Sharpe said:


> There is a reported umbilical cord that happens when one is in their Astral body, however the factor that some may not realize, is that regardless of the number of planes described, that division I spoke of between "lower planes" and "higher" ones does exist. What makes that relevant is that each human has a separate body on each "lower" plane, but these are still operated by the same soul, which is everyone's "true Self" so to speak. Now obviously others might see things differently and there is no issue with that from my POV. If one leaves the body in the Astral form, there IS an umbilical cord running between the two. Now to operate on any other plane aside from the Astral, one needs to leave the physical body in one of those other bodies, BUT, that is not the only way to leave the body.
> 
> From the perspective that a soul exists and is the true being that each individual alive on the Physical Plane is one, as well as having bodies on the other "lower" planes, all operated by the same soul, that soul could just as easily leave under Its own conscious control too, and it is this "body" that has no umbilical cord, thus the difference I spoke of between those that see one and those that do not.



That is so well put. I was going to reply to that post too to say I have never seen such a thing nor a body for it to be attached to but your explanation makes the need redundant. For me it is solely (pardon the pun) my consciousness,hmm perhaps my soul would be a better word , that is traveling there. There are no physical sensations like how our bodies work for me when traveling, not even visuals like I might have in a third eye meditation. It is all awareness, all feeling.I actually cannot find the words to describe it, very frustrating.
EDIT: Actually that's not quite right.When I first went to the town spoken off below, I could see quite clearly the street where I was, but once the spirit connected with me,events were beyond that level.
An example. I had an experience where my astral presence visiting a certain town was noticed and latched on to by a recently passed spirit who was still lingering in the vicinity of its death. It made me aware of what had happened,was lost and alone in it's transition space,still tied to the physical plane because of the suddenness and brutality of it's death. Now I "heard" no words and I "saw" no form but we were bonded in thought and feeling, as if we were one and the same.It needed comfort and help to proceed, and I gave the first and later the second.
  When I "came to" I was still sitting at my desk where I was before my impromptu flight,but I was a blubbering mess and had obviously been bawling my eyes out for some time unbeknownst to the me that was in the dark and quiet sidereal space to the physical one of that town.
That spirit stayed with me for the few weeks it took me to create the vehicle for it's continued journey ( this was both nice and hard all at the same time). It's worth noting the fact that while this experience occurred on another plain where all was quiet and calm but steeped in empathy,
my physical body underwent enormous emotional upheaval.It was such a shock to find myself in such a mess and I had no idea how long I'd been away.
Sorry if I've gone off-topic to the thread but I wanted to add to/confirm Shabda Sharpe's post.


HollyHoly said:


> The Serpent promised that we would know good and evil ,the problem with that is we never needed to learn evil ,evil is completely useless and unnecessary


I feel perhaps not, for it gives us the opportunity to learn to forgive which is one of the most freeing and empowering things we can do in our lifetime. I mean for each other,not the parasites.


----------



## Silveryou (May 27, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Did you all see the Bluetooth connection to the Astra whatever vaccine? Don't know if its real, but holy shit. It's chipped time.
> https://www.jewworldorder.org/astra...ooth-notification-connecting-tv-to-mans-body/
> https://www.brighteon.com/e0f46536-674c-4756-97d5-aab54b76c12f
> You know, all these theories are probably correct as they can all overlap somewhat.
> ...


That video is terrifying


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 27, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Did you all see the Bluetooth connection to the Astra whatever vaccine?





dreamtime said:


> his is the future they want to install.



I think there may be a danger of wandering off-topic with this new bluetooth/chip direction. Perhaps it would be better in the CV thread?


----------



## Oracle (May 30, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> The willing puppets who are helping to bring about the ‘new normal’. The ‘*never question anything, just obey*’ mentality is reminiscent of commanding spirits and demons





Will Scarlet said:


> *So is the ‘new normal’ the possession by demons or evil spirits of all those who have taken the gene therapy ‘vaccinations’?*


i came across some interesting ideas the other day with regard to this and what we spoke of earlier on astral entities.
I am not endorsing the holder of these concepts as I have just read a few of the articles on the below link,and from there briefly visited the site of the original proponent but was quite put off by the extreme monetized structure of his site. However his ideas are relevant to this discussion, so here are some extracts of articles from the site where I first came across them.

Firstly, they talk of  lower frequency incarnations in human form which they term "Backfill People"


> Most (92%) humans belong to the higher energetic genre. Our job is to explore and ascend the frequencies and to become self-aware, while we incarnate in the physical universe. Most of us have had hundreds or thousands of lifetimes in a human vehicle to evolve on Earth.
> 
> 
> About 8% of the human population used to be made of “*backfill people*,” who don’t usually incarnate on Earth, because their soul has a lesser content of sentient energies (1.5% sentience per a backfill person vs. 2.5% sentience per most humans).
> ...





> They normally incarnate in many forms in frequency bands 3-4 in the physical universe.
> But on Earth (FB 1-3), they get totally absorbed and intoxicated by the material world.
> They are super easily addicted to low frequency existence, thought processes and behaviors, including material wealth, sex, alcohol, drugs, gambling, foods, poor language, arguments, aggression, violence, self-serving actions, etc. They can also pick up astral entities very easily.





> Why are the backfill people here?​Needler said they are allowed to incarnate right now to “backfill” for those humans, that have ascended to higher frequency and decided not to incarnate again, i.e. those who leave Earth.
> 
> 
> Their numbers will increase over time, as more and more humans continue to ascend.
> They are needed to maintain a critical mass of human beings that perpetuate the low frequency environment on Earth for those, who are still incarnating here to progress.


What Are Backfill People? - Big Picture Questions

If this is so, it could explain the present state of affairs being orchestrated in our world. These could be some of the entities that are lining up willingly for the vaccine and calling the likes of we researchers for truth, conspiracy theorists.
This is the state of mind and obedience tptb want us all in, unthinking worker ants.
So then what of the free thinkers,


> Some people are naturally higher frequency, and also work on themselves, so a lower frequency entity just can’t attach to them. He added:
> 
> “We shouldn’t get complacent about our energies. The moment we get complacent, we have an ego. The moment we have an ego, we do have a dip in our frequencies.”


how do you deal with them if you're a totalitarian maniac?
You can coerce them by mandatory  vaccination or genocide them by shedding of the vaccinated (or other means).
If you vaccinate by force then you open the door with a soul possessing entity from the lower astral layers in a manner similar to what they describe on this site in another article.


> In the previous post, we learned about the effect of mind-altering drugs on the gross physical body. The vehicle under the influence of drugs or alcohol can become so energetically dis-harmonious (toxic), that the soul has to eject itself out of the body until the drugs wear off. *What are sentient vs. transient astral entities? *
> 
> What is meant by “astral” levels?​The physical universe is the bottom universe in our multiverse and where all incarnation takes place. It is made of 12 frequency bands (FB), four of which are associated with the astral plane:
> 
> ...





> Guy Needler said there are transient energetic entities in the astral levels, that are basically negative thoughtforms created by a sentient being by accident or intention. He explained:
> 
> 
> These astral entities are NOT sentient, so they’re nothing like us. They cannot exist above or below the astral frequencies. They cannot operate below FB 4, and get returned to Source above FB 7. Again, the higher these entities get, the more benign they are.
> ...





> They protect themselves by looking into the host’s memories, taking images from their mind, then shift their shape to mimic whatever images (e.g. spiders, dragons) scare the host, so the host won’t interact with them. Their thoughts are deflected elsewhere. Needler explained:
> 
> 
> Almost all incarnate individuals, who are not aware of their condition (and that’s 99.9% of us), have some entity attached to them taking energy and doing something.
> ...


What Are Sentient vs. Transient Astral Entities? - Big Picture Questions

I think  these theories in  a way confirm your title from what we know so far re the results of changes in vaccinated people.
And in regard to my experience described in my last post here before I came across these articles, I found this resonated with me;



> * Disincarnate* *entities*: After death, the body is dropped, and the soul gets retracted back to its True Energetic Self (oversoul). But during this process, some souls may get stuck in the astral levels. They may be seen by another soul passing through. For example:
> 
> 
> Ghosts are misguided souls, who don’t believe they’re dead or who remain attached to a physical person or a place. They need help from spirit guides to move on.


Thanks for this thread. It allows us to go deeper into the "Why's" than the corona thread which focuses mainly on the physical aspects while I like you suspect this agenda has a higher purpose beyond physical enslavement.
.... To destroy our free will and soul progression. remove the spiritual/God molecule within element, introduce the dark entities tptb worship to our dimension in a way they can interact, and limit humanity in this hijacked world to a subservient brute material existence.

* Edited for typo's


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 30, 2021)

Hmm... interesting stuff. I'm going to defer to @Shabda Sharpe on this one as I find it hard to believe that anyone can be that specific on such subjects.


----------



## Oracle (May 30, 2021)

I agree. However his ideas are new,relevant it seems,and therefore interesting so I thought I'd throw them on the table.

Edit: It seems the writer of these articles is a covid believer so it's ironic that I have quoted her in this thread.


----------



## Will Scarlet (May 31, 2021)

Oracle said:


> However his ideas are new,relevant it seems,and therefore interesting so I thought I'd throw them on the table.



 Yes indeed, well worth looking into. However, the more I read it the less it makes sense. Wouldn't 'new souls' always be incarnating? If so, why should there be an avalanche now? If the 'old souls' don't want to reincarnate who could blame them - given the choice I certainly wouldn't - but that's most likely always been the case, but then who can really know the processes involved?



Oracle said:


> Needler said that about 41% of the population are backfill people (mostly in the western world).



41%, not 40% or 42.7%, but 41% How can anyone know that and be so precise?

I remember hearing that there are more people alive in this material world today than have ever been alive. Another 'unproveable' statement, but it may be true, therefore new souls have to be a major factor as the reincarnators would never be enough. Besides the reincarnators were all new souls once.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (May 31, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Hmm... interesting stuff. I'm going to defer to @Shabda Sharpe on this one as I find it hard to believe that anyone can be that specific on such subjects.


After having read the excerpts provided in @Oracle's post, I find that I completely disagree with much of what is claimed. No "Oversoul" exists, though many have theorized about such a thing over the centuries. Also "backfill people." The concept makes no sense to me. Of course I cannot prove conclusively that soul even exists at all, much less what soul is or the qualities possessed by it, in any verifiable way (other than meeting a person in their own dream states, which IS entirely possible, but can't always be considered by any other hearing of it to be proof of anything more than a "shared delusion." Such are religious/spiritual components of life, things that cannot be measured physically speaking.

So the way I view the multiple planes is in some ways similar, but in others quite different. Each plane is in reality, a series of several planes that are grouped together more by the Laws that are enforced upon them than frequency or anything else. Vibrations differ certainly but those can be argued both ways, as being the same thing or a very different thing.

Energies are not what we truly are. Energy is itself a lower form, only seeming to be an accurate term to use, but in reality not being that at all. Astral entities not being sentient? Ask any number of them, they heartily disagree and might roll their eyes at one claiming this. They are more sentient than we humans are simply because they have a greater degree of access to consciousness than we do from the Physical Plane, although the Astral Plane is nowhere near the end of the road. The planes beyond it have just as much sentient life, and an old phrase does well at describing why this is. "As above, so below." Each Plane is a less perfect reflection of the one above it, making the Physical the least accurate representation of what lies at the heart of being and consciousness, and these things are very much individual. There is no spiritual collective. Each are individuals and are responsible for their own choices in that regard.

As for disincarnate entities, they certainly exist and can be sentient, though the type that is created by the individual consciousness also exist, and will eventually separate from the creator and take on a will of their own, at which point they are considered a demon just as much as any other negative entity would be. These can interact with physical life in a number of ways, most being unpleasant.

In the end, my experience disagrees quite a lot from the things mentioned by Guy Needler. He also mistakenly refers to the Astral body as the soul, it is not the Soul. But to each their own, especially regarding religion/spirituality. There is plenty of room for all of these differing claims/beliefs. In the end there is only one way to know, and that is by direct experience. All else is nothing more than a claim as far as any other person that hears about it knows. Some might believe it for whichever reasons they have, and just as many will disagree for reasons of their own.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 1, 2021)

Another interesting and older set of views on the subject dating back to the 1850s:

http://ssbaltimore.org/resources/e-books/the-spirits-book.pdf

I haven't read it seriously, just skimmed it. My wife read it years ago though. I find it very 'religiousy', full of repentance and suffering. Reincarnation is discussed in a lot of depth though.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Another interesting and older set of views on the subject dating back to the 1850s:
> 
> http://ssbaltimore.org/resources/e-books/the-spirits-book.pdf
> 
> I haven't read it seriously, just skimmed it. My wife read it years ago though. I find it very 'religiousy', full of repentance and suffering. Reincarnation is discussed in a lot of depth though.



Allan Kardec also wrote The Medium's Book http://oconsolador.com.br/linkfixo/bibliotecavirtual/ingles/Mediums.pdf which expands on the subject. I read both years ago when I used to play around with a Ouija board.

It has a great amount of info regarding spirit communication, but from my own experience spirit communication can't be trusted at the level most 'users' are at. We simply don't know what or whom we are communicating with and the communication itself varies to a great extent between truth and fiction, depending on who or what is at the other end.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 1, 2021)

*Does the covid vaccination turn people into zombies?*

The fact that the Corona vaccination has partly catastrophic physical side effects is probably known to almost everyone by now. Nevertheless, there are unfortunately still people who succumb to the social pressure, the fear of losing their job and the gigantic machinery of lies and propaganda.

But what I now get to hear several times, partly from first hand, is more than creepy. It confirms what Anke Evertz reported some time ago about the energetic treatment of vaccinated people.

Everything indicates that vaccination drives the soul out of the body. By the way, Rudolf Steiner predicted something like this a long time ago. I could not really believe it until now, but the reports of body therapists and vaccinated patients confirm exactly this. The state after the Covid vaccination resembles that of traumatized people (dissociation). However, there also seems to be something fundamentally different with it. What it turns out is that no method works on these people anymore, be it trauma work, body work or energy work. These people or rather the soul of these people is no longer accessible. This is exactly what they themselves describe in a similar way. As if, on the one hand, everything about experience is still there as before, but the people no longer feel any connection to it.

Anke Evertz said some time ago that she has met vaccinated people whose bodies no longer respond to naturopathy and energetic work. What does this mean: In my opinion, that fine energies can no longer find access to people. They are cut off from the light! The people, even without vaccination are already so far degenerated and led astray, that hardly light comes through, or it needs specialists, like healers etc. to bring the system back in connection with the light. It needs mediators, bridges, which can still pass something through with great effort. After the Imfpung obviously no longer works even this circuitous way. People can no longer be reached and are lost. For me, this also means that such people, when they go into nature, can no longer be touched by it, because the healing power of nature is also essentially energetic. And it further means that if they pray, for example, the subsequent help can hardly reach them or not at all. These are all things that are so devilish that most people simply do not want to or cannot admit it. Only from a certain vibration level, all this begins to lose influence. Unfortunately, however, most of us are far from it.

Can it be that the broad mass of people, who have already lost all sensitivity, do not notice anything and only the few sensitive people feel what is happening to them? Maybe the former even experience a kind of relief, because now they don't have to feel anything at all?

If you have been vaccinated, have you had similar experiences?
Or can you not confirm what is described here?If you are a (body) therapist, what are your experiences?
Do you have relatives with whom you notice something in this regard?

*Source*: Macht die Covid-Impfung Menschen zu Zombies?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jun 1, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> *Does the covid vaccination turn people into zombies?*
> 
> The fact that the Corona vaccination has partly catastrophic physical side effects is probably known to almost everyone by now. Nevertheless, there are unfortunately still people who succumb to the social pressure, the fear of losing their job and the gigantic machinery of lies and propaganda.
> 
> ...


Hello DT,

I have been vaccinated, no wait. Of course I haven't!

I'm not fucking crazy!

But the people I interact with who have, have dead mackerel eyes.

Crazy times.

Wasn't there something about the mark of beast, and whosoever receives that mark has no right to the kingdom of heaven?


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Yes indeed, well worth looking into. However, the more I read it the less it makes sense. Wouldn't 'new souls' always be incarnating? If so, why should there be an avalanche now? If the 'old souls' don't want to reincarnate who could blame them - given the choice I certainly wouldn't - but that's most likely always been the case, but then who can really know the processes involved?


I don't particularly subscribe to the reincarnation theory but if i did i would speculate that it maybe a dilution of an essence that gets weaker with higher distribution.

Having said that I know from personal experience with DMT that here is not all that is, one experience had me a little scared and thus very resistant, I was not conscious and not here yet my there was a light flashing in my mind that increased in frequency until it became the light at the end of the tunnel(best way i can describe it) and so walked towards it and regained my senses of the material world, i have often heard this described as an NDE, however as it was a personal experience i have no way of quantifying it.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 1, 2021)

6079SmithW said:


> Wasn't there something about the mark of beast, and whosoever receives that mark has no right to the kingdom of heaven?


Ah, come on, its not all doom and gloom. We were a soul before we entered here and we'll still be one leaving here. If we don't willingly adhere, I can't see the quality of our soul diminishing in any way.



Citezenship said:


> I don't particularly subscribe to the reincarnation theory but if i did i would speculate that it maybe a dilution of an essence that gets weaker with higher distribution.



That would be a given only if the essence was scarce or limited in supply which may not be the case.


----------



## Kabby (Jun 1, 2021)

Great thread OP, I wanted to share this ritual being performed a year before Corona Lockdowns started. There is so much to unpack in this ritual.

Madonna, Quavo - Eurovision Song Contest 2019


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 3, 2021)

Kabby said:


> Great thread OP, I wanted to share this ritual being performed a year before Corona Lockdowns started. There is so much to unpack in this ritual.
> 
> Madonna, Quavo - Eurovision Song Contest 2019


Indeed. I had read about this performance on Vigilant Citizen (pre Corona-circus), but hadn't previously watched it. It is clearly a ritual (which is why I try to not actually watch stuff like this). The hooded figures acting possessed, the masked dancers collapsing when she breathes in their direction, and the most telling line, "The storm is not out there, but within us", which indicates this is a spiritual war. Thanks for sharing!


dreamtime said:


> Everything indicates that vaccination drives the soul out of the body.
> 
> *Source*: Macht die Covid-Impfung Menschen zu Zombies?


It begs the question.. if they are driven out of the body, where do these souls go?


----------



## wild heretic (Jun 3, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> Indeed. I had read about this performance on Vigilant Citizen (pre Corona-circus), but hadn't previously watched it. It is clearly a ritual (which is why I try to not actually watch stuff like this). The hooded figures acting possessed, the masked dancers collapsing when she breathes in their direction, and the most telling line, "The storm is not out there, but within us", which indicates this is a spiritual war. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> It begs the question.. if they are driven out of the body, where do these souls go?



Didn't she say something like "not everyone will meet the future" or something?


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 3, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> It begs the question.. if they are driven out of the body, where do these souls go?



Personally I don't think they are driven out. Rather, the connection is blocked. I don't know whether in cases of actual demonic possession souls are driven out - is there any data on this? 

My intuition is that even when a person disappears completely and the possessing entities take over, the soul is still connected to the body. It just can't manifest itself through the body, because the body has been weakened so much and the parasitic entities have taken over.


----------



## wild heretic (Jun 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Personally I don't think they are driven out. Rather, the connection is blocked. I don't know whether in cases of actual demonic possession souls are driven out - is there any data on this?
> 
> My intuition is that even when a person disappears completely and the possessing entities take over, the soul is still connected to the body. It just can't manifest itself through the body, because the body has been weakened so much and the parasitic entities have taken over.



With the cases of *dramatic* demonic possession, I sometimes wonder if we are being played with a good cop/bad cop narrative. If I were a demon looking to screw up someone's life, I'd do it quietly and on the sly so that the possessed chooses actions which they think are their own. I wouldn't scream and shout and say "Your mother sucks c**** in hell" if you know what I mean.

Could the dramatic possessions really be angels in disguise to steer people towards god? A bit like BLM and Antifa steer people to the right wing side of politics or to god.

In fact, this corona hoax and the vaccine is dividing people right now between "hell and heaven" so to speak.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 3, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Could the dramatic possessions really be angels in disguise to steer people towards god?



Maybe. I knew one woman who got possessed and her husband told me how it all went down. Seeing how the voices controlled her was very frightening, and he told me her true self had disappeared completely when the entities took over, and never came back.


----------



## wild heretic (Jun 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Maybe. I knew one woman who got possessed and her husband told me how it all went down. Seeing how the voices controlled her was very frightening, and *he told me her true self had disappeared completely* when the entities took over, and never came back.



Could he ask the demons to get in touch with my mother-in-law. Anything would be a vast improvement.


----------



## Catalyst (Jun 3, 2021)

This all is exactly what I was thinking all this time. Vaccines primarily target our minds/souls, while bodies just suffer from side-effects. Having a massive campaign against our minds seems to fully correspond to what is happening in the mass media and propaganda the last several years, with all the lgbt crap and racial, political and other types of propaganda. Pushing it so hard and everywhere (like never before) shows their determination and confidence that it will work. So, knowing that human minds can be weakened by vaccines, gives it all a terrible perspective. Their plan has been much more complicated from the very beginning.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 3, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Could he ask the demons to get in touch with my mother-in-law. Anything would be a vast improvement.



If her story can be used as a template, your mother-in-law just has to start reading Rudolf Steiner excessively. The woman started to channel Steiner and began talking with the voices everyday, and over time the voices revelaed their true identity and got darker and darker.


----------



## wild heretic (Jun 3, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> If her story can be used as a template, your mother-in-law just has to start reading Rudolf Steiner excessively. The women started to channel Steiner and began talking with the voices everyday, and over time the voices revelaed their true identity and got darker and darker.



Ahhh, the old channeling malarky. Well, selber schuld as they say in Germany.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 3, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Didn't she say something like "not everyone will meet the future" or something?


Yes, she sings it repeatedly in a song, to a psuedo reggae/ska beat: 

"Not everyone is coming to the future
Not everyone is learning from the past
Not everyone can come into the future
Not everyone that’s here is gonna last"


----------



## Myrrinda (Jun 3, 2021)

I read a near death experience on nderf.org not so long ago from someone who was told "thousands will die, they will try to save everyone, millions will die, don't do it" ... I can't find the link, it was from a certain Alex, I think in the "exceptional experience" category. Maybe you find it (I love reading these, I had one when I was 18, fascinating). That statement totally gave me the chills, I thought "that must be the vax"

Sorry if this doesn't fit to the thread but I thought I mention it.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 3, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> I read a near death experience on nderf.org not so long ago from someone who was told "thousands will die, they will try to save everyone, millions will die, don't do it" ... I can't find the link, it was from a certain Alex, I think in the "exceptional experience" category. Maybe you find it (I love reading these, I had one when I was 18, fascinating). That statement totally gave me the chills, I thought "that must be the vax"
> 
> Sorry if this doesn't fit to the thread but I thought I mention it.


I am familiar with that site from having submitted an experience there. (Edit, it was NOT that site but another site owned by the same people, acdfr.org, and they have a third specifically for OBEs). That was back in '03. Should you ever find the particular entry you mention here, I'd not mind reading it. If not that is fine, just thought I'd toss my interest in there since you mentioned it.

To go back on topic of the Covid-19 vax and it somehow forcing the Soul out and allowing a demon in, I personally find that extremely unlikely to even be possible. A physical vaccine cannot affect another plane at all and I've yet to see any evidence of any being able to, but, I CAN say that I have seen numerous humans that were at the very least what I call "ridden" by negative entities, which is not a case of full possession, but is a stage along the way to becoming fully possessed. So while a vaccine may not necessarily be able to affect an inner body, non-physical entities sometimes can, and this I know from personal experience as recently as a week ago. No one was more surprised than I about that, but it CAN happen at times.

So obviously at the very least there is a bit of a "gray area" concerning which things can affect things on other planes, and why they can, as well as why other things cannot and the reasons for that too. To my knowledge no one has as of yet been able to use any type of scientific equipment or methodology to give evidence either way.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 5, 2021)

Shabda Sharpe said:


> A physical vaccine cannot affect another plane at all and I've yet to see any evidence of any being able to, but, I CAN say that I have seen numerous humans that were at the very least what I call "ridden" by negative entities, which is not a case of full possession, but is a stage along the way to becoming fully possessed.



This is a very important point. People are not being vaccinated with demons or anything that affects their souls, but imo, the vaccines produce the _physical/chemical_ changes necessary to allow non-physical entities to influence physical ones. This begins with the kind of 'disconnect' referred to by @dreamtime whereby the oversoul or spirit is less capable of physical manifestation within its own body/mind.



dreamtime said:


> If her story can be used as a template, your mother-in-law just has to start reading Rudolf Steiner excessively. The women started to channel Steiner and began talking with the voices everyday, and over time the voices revelaed their true identity and got darker and darker.



No need for a vaccine in these cases, Usually it's Auntie Flo coming through the Ouija Board or Table-Tipping who can end up manipulating your life in exactly the following manner:



wild heretic said:


> If I were a demon looking to screw up someone's life, I'd do it quietly and on the sly so that the possessed chooses actions which they think are their own.



(Edit: Just to be clear - it's not Auntie Flo it's a low-frequency entity taking on her guise.)


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 5, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> With the cases of *dramatic* demonic possession, I sometimes wonder if we are being played with a good cop/bad cop narrative.* If I were a demon looking to screw up someone's life, I'd do it quietly and on the sly so that the possessed chooses actions which they think are their own.* I wouldn't scream and shout and say "Your mother sucks c**** in hell" if you know what I mean.
> 
> Could the dramatic possessions really be angels in disguise to steer people towards god? A bit like BLM and Antifa steer people to the right wing side of politics or to god.
> 
> In fact, this corona hoax and the vaccine is dividing people right now between "hell and heaven" so to speak.


As far as demonic possession goes, that is exactly what they do, slip in quietly through one's own desires, which are really very easy to manipulate and turn toward their purpose. This happens specifically at the "ridden" stage, where the new voice in your head starts very quietly, and imitates your own thoughts for awhile, and it usually isn't until later after some sort of negative choices have been made that one begins to realize that something is wrong and different. In my own case I came to realize that the voice in my head wasn't my own. I was possessed, literally. I also exorcised myself, again, very literally. I am no priest of any religion, but I AM very spiritual and have always been. Most cannot self-exorcise demons, but I've met a few others that were able, and they all had one thing in common with me, we all kill demons.

I realize that that may sound like quite the claim and one that I cannot prove either, so take it or leave it as you will. I just wanted to express how specifically true what @wild heretic said was. Sure, sometimes the more overt things and types of possession do indeed happen, but that doesn't stop anyone that is faking all of it from doing so. I know several actual channels personally, and I know full well that they have psychic ability and can speak to the dead, and most of them can also see entities that have no body, such as angels or demons, and both do exist outside of the Abrahamic religions. This has always been true and predates religion entirely. I have no problems with those 3 religions, I just do not subscribe to any of them.

Now, it can be very hard to claim that one political perspective/party is demonic or possessed because nothing is ever %100. I personally fall toward the right side politically speaking,  but I've no problem having a rational discussion with those whose views are different. In American politics, there are both good and bad within both sides, some being possessed, and others being guided or directed by what one would call an angel, or agent of the positive. This is just the way the worlds work within duality. Both sides have to exist because learning by comparison is one of the best ways for a person to learn something new, and the more painful the experience, the faster the learning curve tends to be

As @wild heretic said about the demons driving people toward God, this is always true and is the reason they exist. They've a job to do, and that is training you and I, and everyone else alive in the body via experience. However, not everyone is aware of these factors. Specifically regarding BLM or Antifa, this is proven by their words and actions. They destroy and never build anything. BLM doesn't care about black lives, or they'd be sending poor inner city black children to school, or maybe helping to feed them better. I've yet to see any of that. Antifa are just, well, I want to call them Communists, because that is truly what both groups are and what they are trying to build. One economic point about that however is this, can anyone name a single Socialist country that DIDN'T go broke or that was economically successful using Socialism? No because it is an unsustainable economic system. 3rd grade math proves this. They intend to steal all that others produce, and I suspect that is the real reason that anyone buys into that idea. It is theft no matter how you rate it. Sorry for the rant, and I did not mean to go off topic, I just saw this post in the responses of others and wanted to address how demons work at what they do. You called it very accurately.

Back on the topic of vaccines for COVID-19, I personally think that the vaccines are more dangerous than the virus itself, otherwise why would everyone be offering rewards for getting vaccinated? I'll take my chances going the natural route and just rely on my immune system to fight it. I've never been a fan of vaccines and personally find it rather scary the amount of vaccines that are now required just to go to public school. It is a different world than the one I was born into, that much I am certain of.


Will Scarlet said:


> This is a very important point. People are not being vaccinated with demons or anything that affects their souls, but imo, the vaccines produce the _physical/chemical_ changes necessary to allow non-physical entities to influence physical ones. This begins with the kind of 'disconnect' referred to by @dreamtime whereby the oversoul or spirit is less capable of physical manifestation within its own body/mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and this happens often. On the non-Physical planes, one can change their appearance simply by desiring to and making it so. A human has a Soul however, and for that reason we are far more powerful than any demon, but it is a matter of realizing that fact which is not necessarily so easy or apparent to everyone. Negative entities are not Soul at all. They have none. They are created for a purpose which appears to be a spiritual war from the human POV, but overall the reality is that the negative can never win that war, because ALL of it was created by the Godhead (by whichever name one chooses to call IT). All for the purpose of bringing humans upward spiritually speaking.

I don't mean to go off on a religious rant, but religions don't matter so much as the truth of them do, and most are very much the same, despite the differences they claim and the arguments the members might have with one another. The point is to rise above and beyond ALL of those things, but, I've heard it said by someone, and I can't place a name on the quote, but (paraphrasing) "The mill of God grinds slowly, but it never stops grinding." That IMO sort of explains the why of all of this. And the deception of some entities as mentioned above? That teaches discernment, or the ability to be able to tell whether an entity is who they claim to be, or something else entirely. Not an easy job to do, but an ever useful skill if it can be developed.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 6, 2021)

Shabda Sharpe said:


> As @wild heretic said about the demons driving people toward God, this is always true and is the reason they exist. They've a job to do, and that is training you and I, and everyone else alive in the body via experience.




I'd like to expand on this point a little. As far as I'm concerned the most dangerous demons are those that are sanctioned by the Church. The Church will claim that they are The Blessed Virgin Mary or even Jesus, however research will prove that these entities never gave their true names because knowing that gives power over them. (We still have power over them without the name, but most people don't realise that as it's all part of the pantomime.)

I'm referring to such 'Apparitions' as La Salette, Lourdes, Fatima, Akita, (Japan,) Osnabruck and Garabandal. You could regard this as religion actually collaborating with demons.

My brother, Felix Noille and I did a lot of research on these events of which he gave an in-depth analysis here:

The Nature of the Beast (Part 3) Miracles and Apparitions


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 6, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I'd like to expand on this point a little. As far as I'm concerned the most dangerous demons are those that are sanctioned by the Church. The Church will claim that they are The Blessed Virgin Mary or even Jesus, however research will prove that these entities never gave their true names because knowing that gives power over them. (We still have power over them without the name, but most people don't realise that as it's all part of the pantomime.)
> 
> I'm referring to such 'Apparitions' as La Salette, Lourdes, Fatima, Akita, (Japan,) Osnabruck and Garabandal. You could regard this as religion actually collaborating with demons.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that, I'll give it a read. The reality is that many major religions actually consort with negative entities, and while some may be completely unaware of this, I am certain that some know full well. I try not to bash anyone's religion so I'd appreciate it if the readers use discernment in that I can only make observations and am not necessarily putting down their religious choice. The Catholic Church has for a very long time had several questionable practices, however I can't lay that on just them. The Anglican Church is no better, regardless of differences in translations or interpretations of the Bible. Both churches have had members convicted of pedophilia for example, and while some may have opinions that differ, I will state conclusively that sex demons do specifically exist (as well as many other types or with other specialties) and that they exist in numerous religions. Most are probably aware of the Christian Reformation, and I am not claiming that movement right or wrong, just pointing out that they are no safer than any other religion when it comes to negative entities manipulating people in positions of power to prey on others through their power. 

Obviously, most forms of Christianity also consider all other religious paths to be Satanic, generally speaking, or as a gateway to the doors of hell so to speak, but the truth is that they are just as influenced by the negative entities. No one is safe from that, regardless of any spiritual progress one may have. In fact, the more spiritually developed and progressed that one is, the MORE that negative entities will attempt to make them "fall" in some way. In my mind you can't have the one without the other, at least on the planes within duality as I call it. 

But if one looks at any religion, they will likely find things that definitely appear to have demons working in them. That may not always turn out to be the case as each is different to one extent or another, but anyone can find it present in most religions. Hinduism and Buddhism are not exempt though many might think otherwise. But on the other hand they are not necessarily guilty either of consorting with demons or propagating their activity. The possibility always exists. Enough ranting, I'll go read the piece you've provided and return later.


----------



## Septimus (Jun 6, 2021)

I agree that negative spirits is a universal phenomenon. I liken Christianity to monochrome in that the religion does a good job painting things in black and white. But life is more nuanced than that with a full spectrum of colors.

The drug Flakka is, in my mind, a good representation of what it looks like to be possessed: video 1, video 2 (graphic material)


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 8, 2021)

The following experience confirms my intuition, that the soul never leaves the body, even if it is completely separated from it due to the vaccine:

*A message from France - the experience of a French energetic healer:*​​What happens in the energy bodies and especially in your soul after the "vaccination"?​​Experience of a therapist who has been working for many years with energy, with energy healing, with the subtle bodies, but above all with the light radiation and the frequency of the vibration of the heart, the seat of our soul, in order to achieve a deep contact with the higher self.​​"I held a session with a person who had received the first and second doses of the vaccine. I had already treated this person energetically, but I did not know that she had taken the vaccine. When I started the treatment, I immediately noticed the change, very heavy energy coming from their subtle bodies. The scariest thing was when I worked on the heart chakra, I connected with her soul, so she was detached from the physical body, she had no contact and it was as if she was floating in a state of total confusion. A damage of the consciousness that loses contact with the physical part, that is with our biological machine, there is no more communication between them.​​During the treatment, this soul told me that it no longer felt the body and had the impression of floating in a deep malaise. The energy I was working with, the energy of their energy field, was very heavy and one could feel these substances that are very stressful for the subtle bodies.​​I continued the treatment by sending light to the heart chakra, that is, to the soul of the person, but it seemed that the soul could not receive any more light, frequency or energy. It was a very powerful experience for me.​​Then I understood that this substance is in fact used to detach the consciousness, so that this consciousness can no longer interact through this body that it has in life, where there is no more contact, no more frequency, no more light, no more energetic balance or spirit. Then I started crying for that soul because it was something that touched me deeply, a very powerful experience. I didn't say anything to the person because I didn't know how to say it and if they would have understood.​​I realized that it is not only polluting the subtle bodies or the physical body, but it is something that has to do with our soul. The purpose is to damage and try to destroy the contact with consciousness. What Steiner said is exactly that. It is not just about damaging the immune system.​​*Update - Second treatment of the person*​​There was another change and again a deterioration, both in severity and in the energy that transmits their energy field, but most importantly there was a very significant decrease in frequency. At present, he does not show any physical symptoms on the physical body. As for the situation that manifests on the energetic level and especially the soul, it was confirmed that the soul was expelled from the physical body, it is still bound by the so-called cord, but it confirms that it no longer interacts with the physical, emotional and mental body, there is no longer any kind of communication. The soul is no longer able to manage these three bodies, to continue its process of incarnation and evolution, precisely because this contact has been broken."​​We are at the point where we can assume that this is the next and last level of the manifestation of evil in this world - and we are in the last stages of the Dark Age (or Satan's reign, according to biblical prophecy). They want to completely severe humanities' connection to the divine, to control this world as their own creation, separated from the divine.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 8, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> They want to completely severe humanities' connection to the divine, to control this world as their own creation, separated from the divine.



The re-establishment of the earthly realm of *Tartarus *perhaps?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 8, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I'd like to expand on this point a little. As far as I'm concerned the most dangerous demons are those that are sanctioned by the Church. The Church will claim that they are The Blessed Virgin Mary or even Jesus, however research will prove that these entities never gave their true names because knowing that gives power over them. (We still have power over them without the name, but most people don't realise that as it's all part of the pantomime.)
> 
> I'm referring to such 'Apparitions' as La Salette, Lourdes, Fatima, Akita, (Japan,) Osnabruck and Garabandal. You could regard this as religion actually collaborating with demons.
> 
> ...


This is quite the literary piece! Rather long too, so I've been taking my time to read and digest all of it. I hadn't expected it to be so thorough, but I'm NOT complaining.


----------



## Akanah (Jun 8, 2021)

It does not need any vaccination to damage a soul. Materialsm, life-negating worldviews are enough to damage souls. Also the folk idiocy on TV-Shows or addiction of smarthphones are enough. Maybe the corona-pandemie wants to disctract from very bad things.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 8, 2021)

Akanah said:


> It does not need any vaccination to damage a soul. Materialsm, life-negating worldviews are enough to damage souls. Also the folk idiocy on TV-Shows or addiction of smarthphones are enough.


True.I think for the parasites it's all about ownership though,simply damaging is not enough.They need to own you Body and Soul to fulfill their base desires, and fill the vessel's vaccum with their own dark substitute.



> The woman started to channel Steiner and began talking with the voices everyday, and over time the voices revealed their true identity and got darker and darker.


Is there somewhere I can read about this @dreamtime?


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 8, 2021)

Mind, body and soul, we are the possession.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 8, 2021)

The only thing about this is, how exactly is everyone defining "soul?" In my experience, the Soul (capitalized for a reason) cannot be harmed or befouled or anything else, including the human's opinions, attitudes and views on everything. It makes no difference how materialistic anyone is or is not, neither have even the slightest effect on the Soul. Those things can only affect the lower bodies, mental, emotional and physical, as well as the independent point of view.

I realize that not all would define what a Soul is necessarily the same way that I do, but I say this from having the experience of being aware as Soul and seeing through Its eye. As usual I realize that my claim is without evidence to support it and is nothing more than a claim, so there is no ill will for any who completely disagree with me, but I would ask (supposing that you disagree that drastically) how do you actually know? For me that is a matter of curiosity. I realize that many books speak of the topic but that would make it merely a mental assumption, not a direct experience, and the two are not the same.

Even while the lower bodies may have the same interests as the physical one, that doesn't mean it affects the Soul Itself. I say this only to provoke more thought to the idea of what a Soul is or is not, because from all of the reading I've done on that topic, all do NOT agree about what one is or isn't. I mean in no way to convert anyone to any belief or opinion, but rather to instead inspire the individual to seek answers on their own, because that is a thing I see as never being a waste of time. Just my personal opinion however.

Now in regards to parasites, those are the same as what I call negative entities (because a positive one would never feed off of or control another free individual) and they certainly DO seek to control the individual as often and to the greatest extent possible, but they have no access to the plane where the Soul exists, which effectively cuts It off from being perceived or understood by the parasitical entity. But they are able to control the emotional states and often the mental states of an individual (which some also refer as the soul) and thereby bend them to their will which is what makes "feeding" possible, in the sense of a psychic vampire so to speak. Not that these parasites wouldn't try to control the Soul if they were able. This "boundary of separation," for lack of a better phrase, is exactly what makes it possible for an individual mired in negativity to reach a point where they desire to change and come out of it all. Some say that when the negativity of the individual gets that strong, that the Soul "turns away." That would be the point where things would become darkest and the negative habits and addictions would become stronger, but the individual could still return from that place.

(edited to correct spelling/punctuation)


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 8, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Is there somewhere I can read about this @dreamtime?


No, it was a friend of mine. It happened to his wife.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 8, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> No, it was a friend of mine. It happened to his wife.


I meant the bit about women channeling Steiner and becoming possessed.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 9, 2021)

I have a vague memory of reading or hearing that one Soul can have multiple simultaneous incarnations. Has anyone else  ever heard anything similar?


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have a vague memory of reading or hearing that one Soul can have multiple simultaneous incarnations. Has anyone else  ever heard anything similar?



The Seth Channeling made that notion popular. I don't believe it's true - to me channelings, including Seth, Pleiadians, Ra, and Cassiopaea, are part of a sophisticated psy-op of the higher realms. Of course Crowley, Cayce, et al. were also influenced by these dark forces.

There's a clear "evolution" that can be observed here. First, Seth appeared - he possessed Jane Roberts, due to her weakened physical condition, especially her thyroid condition, she was an easy target.

Then Barbara J. Marciniak channeled the Pleiadians, and she credited Seth as her main inspiration.

Next, Ra appeared, and it was pretty obvious that Ra was similar to the Pleiadians in their message. Interestingly, the Cassiopaeans themselves said in their channelings that they are the same entities that went under the name Pleiadians and Ra, so they even themselves admitted to it.

I have read some Seth books, and the entire Pleiadians, Ra and Cassiopea Channelings, and it's impressive how they mix lies with truth all the time.

I think this entire channeling activity of the 20th and 21th Century has to be seen in light of the history of the last centuries. It's connected to the things Jacques Vallee discovered about the UFO phenomenon - higher-realm entities playing with us.

When you read Seth you will notice one recurring theme: endless numbers of parallel life's. It makes our own existence almost meaningless. Why does this life matter if you also live out every other "quantum"-possibility in an endless number of parallel universes? That was the purpose, to separate people interested in spirituality from the truth that this world matters, because it's all there is to us.

The other channelings also support the idea of endless space, heliocentrism, as well as very large time spans of earthly existence, and they support the official mainstream chronology of the last 2000 years. This goes directly against humanities' myths which speak of

a) earth and humanity as centre of existence
b) a very young earth

Needless to say, the foundation for this channeling activity was Einstein and his theory of relativity as well as quantum physics, which built on Einstein. And it wasn't until the 1950s that Quantum Physics was taking off. Coincidentally, Seth appeared shortly afterward in 1963.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have a vague memory of reading or hearing that one Soul can have multiple simultaneous incarnations. Has anyone else  ever heard anything similar?


I have heard of this, but it is said to be extremely rare, definitely not a regular occurrence by any means. I have never spoken with such an individual so I have no personal experience relating to that to speak of. It is only hearsay on my part.


dreamtime said:


> The Seth Channeling made that notion popular. I don't believe it's true - to me channelings, including Seth, Pleiadians, Ra, and Cassiopaea, are part of a sophisticated psy-op of the higher realms. Of course Crowley, Cayce, et al. were also influenced by these dark forces.
> 
> There's a clear "evolution" that can be observed here. First, Seth appeared - he possessed Jane Roberts, due to her weakened physical condition, especially her thyroid condition, she was an easy target.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how you define "channeling." Because anyone with psychic ability to speak with the dead/disembodied spirits is literally channeling any time they repeat what they've been told by a spirit. That is all that channeling means. Now having said that, that by no means  is meant to indicate that I put any stock in any of the instances you speak of above. I also consider those to be quite fake. The only thing I can say is that I know several individuals that I trust who do such things, i.e. repeat messages from dead individuals, as well as the inner bodies of some living individuals, those who are referred to as "realm walkers." However, I also have to admit that I am one of these which is how I am able to relate my own personal OBE's, so some might find the claim nonsense simply because I am among the group I am speaking of.

I can only leave it to the individual to decide for themselves what they think of what I've said and to each their own. I expect no one to accept anything that they are not comfortable with or are against, regardless of the reasons for those points of view.

As far as alien races go, I am of the view that there are certainly other alien beings in existence that may even be far superior to humans in the area of technology and even racial/social habits or ways of doing things. When people start going on about Pleiadians and all of the rest. I don't put much stock in those claims although I cannot say that they do or do not exist, I simply don't know what the truth may be in that regard. I trust channelings only from individuals that I know personally, IRL, and that only because they have proven their trust, coupled with the fact that what is said is often given also by completely separate individuals and without any secret conspiracy going on meant to delude me by getting me to believe all of it.

Yet again, mine is nothing more than a personal claim containing nothing that could be construed as evidence to anyone else. Also the various personal definitions of the term channel may vary from what mine is.

Edited to say thanks to whomever is merging my repeated posts, I'll have to do a better job of not responding so quickly and merging my responses myself. I apologize for creating extra work for anyone and I appreciate the effort also.


----------



## wild heretic (Jun 9, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have a vague memory of reading or hearing that one Soul can have multiple simultaneous incarnations. Has anyone else  ever heard anything similar?



Yes, I believe it was a student of Robert Monroe's hemi-sync workshops that wrote a series of books with "Matrix" in the title in the early 2000s who first mentioned simultaneous incarnations. I think Val Valerian was his pen name.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 10, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> The Seth Channeling made that notion popular. I don't believe it's true



That was it! Thank you for that. I remember now that I read the first 2 books back in the 70s. I was very absorbed in the first book, but for me it all fell apart in the second. I revisited the firs book again about 5 years ago, but only managed the first few pages.

There was another book called 'Conversations with God' (Neale Donald Walsch) which also spawned a series. These were truly awful and blatantly satanic. Some kind of cult organisation came from it as well I think.



dreamtime said:


> higher-realm entities playing with us



I concur with the notion, but I don't think I would call them 'higher-realm'. The closest I can get to labelling them is 'Archons'.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 10, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> That was it! Thank you for that. I remember now that I read the first 2 books back in the 70s. I was very absorbed in the first book, but for me it all fell apart in the second. I revisited the firs book again about 5 years ago, but only managed the first few pages.
> 
> There was another book called 'Conversations with God' (Neale Donald Walsch) which also spawned a series. These were truly awful and blatantly satanic. Some kind of cult organisation came from it as well I think.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about this (your way of noting that they aren't "higher" so much as they are higher than the usual sort that most have dealings with but are still %100 'lower" in the grand scheme of things. Archons are still merely demons. Demons have a pseudo-military type of organization. Captains, Majors, Generals etc. So they are at the top of the demon hierarchy unlike the usual little ones that run around trying to make a person indulge in anger or something along those lines. Just as there are Archangels who are beyond the average sort of angel, the Archons are Archdemons, making them an organizational boss over the lower types. 

They ARE at the top of the hierarchy but still under the one who creates them, the dual "god." Satan, Demiurge, Kal Niranjan are a few of the names used to refer to that one who is the negative pole so to speak. But even the negative pole is simply doing the job it was appointed to do, and for all of its working against the Godhead, the reality is that it is simply doing what it was intended to do, which is a way of saying that all of them exist to serve you and I, in the area of giving us experiences that we can learn from so as to expand our spiritual knowledge, understanding and point of view. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 11, 2021)

I think the objective was always to hybridize us, to bring those entities for which they work to 3D through us and to eliminate us. If you look at it, everything leads to this.

Religion is the dystopian Netflix of the past, they program as if it happened to really happen. To believe is to create. 

The coming of Jesus Christ Je suis Christ (Je suis - I am materialized light-crystal) It is the same story repeated and reversed throughout the world. 

These entities use symbology to connect with us, they are all gods, goddesses and demons of all religions, of all cultures, they have a thousand names, they are multiform.

They are trying to do it through technology. What they call trans-humanism is that too, bringing the vermin here through us. God, The Source, whatever you want to call it, we are. 

They "stole" our space-time continuous eternal life, and connected their space-time to ours because they are astral, they dominate the astral, it is the only thing they have. They are "recycling us" over and over again.

Let's say they made an electro-magnetic link to our space-space, they hacked us. I think that connection is weakening, that their space-time is collapsing that's why they are in such a hurry.

That's why they throw metals (conductors) into the atmosphere, that's why they introduce them into people's bodies and that's why everything. 

They are weak, their space-time is collapsing, their anchor to us is getting weaker.

I think the covid experiment, obviously about the same, is going to end very badly. Along the way will be the lives of millions of innocent and deceived people.

All this is already known to some people, not many but enough. The magic or spell is broken when it is known. Somehow it seems that they have grouped us "deniers". LOL.

They are desperately insane.
By the way, for the topic of the thread "demonic possession" it is when these entities have taken possession or are very connected to a person. This happens for ALL religious beliefs, prayers, symbols, mantras, yoga, spiritual practices, reiki, etc, ALL, ALL, ALL. 

There is no god vs satan, it is the same entity. + - They always do the clamp and catch you. Nobody knew anything about satan until they got him into religion. Satan = modern covid, you will end up with a hole in your windpipe.

Jesus Christ is the nephilim they want to create but the same re-versioned story is found  everywhere.

They may have been materialized once, but something they did that caused them to lose their connection to matter. That is why they always lead people to look up to the sky, to despise the material world, to look at them. They do not have an anchor to matter so they call you "rise up" to get hooked on their terrain that they dominate, the astral. They are the stars or astrology too, the "cosmic" race, trapped electro-magnetic to us. 

We are the creative beings, they need us and they hate us because they do not achieve their goals.

They are always talking about finding "the god particle", materializing here. They have human shells, a small race of evildoers on earth, known as "the elite", they are shit, the only elite are us, working for them tirelessly in this purpose. These biological containers, human shells also seem to have lost their way, contact with the mothership, hahaha. They are running like headless chickens.

They will never make it. They failed.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 13, 2021)

I've just been reading    Procopius — Anecdota ("The Secret History") and they say the strangest things about Justinian and Theodora.


> 14 For such reasons, to me and to the most of us these two persons never seemed to be human beings, but rather a kind of avenging demons and, as the poets say, "a twin bane of mortals,"5 seeing that they purposed together how they might be able most easily and most quickly to destroy all races of men and their works, and, assuming human form and becoming man-demons, they harassed in this fashion the whole world. 15 And one might draw such an inference from many indications and particularly from the power their actions revealed. 16 For demons are distinguished from human beings by a marked difference. Indeed, he though many men in the long course of time either by accident or by nature have shewn themselves supremely terrible, some ruining by their own sole effort cities or countries or other such things, yet no man, with the exception of these two, has been able to accomplish the destruction of all mankind and to bring about calamities affecting the whole world; 17 it is true, however, in their case that chance also assisted their purpose, co-operating in the destruction of men, for by earthquakes, by pestilence, and by the overflowing of the waters of rivers very great destruction was wrought at about this time, as will be told by me directly. Thus they performed their fearful acts, not by human strength, but another kind.
> 
> 18 And they say that Justinian's mother stated to
> 
> ...




I don't know what to make of it but talk of demons, pestilence and destroying the world made me think it fitted in this thread.


----------



## 6079SmithW (Jun 13, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> The Seth Channeling made that notion popular. I don't believe it's true - to me channelings, including Seth, Pleiadians, Ra, and Cassiopaea, are part of a sophisticated psy-op of the higher realms. Of course Crowley, Cayce, et al. were also influenced by these dark forces.
> 
> There's a clear "evolution" that can be observed here. First, Seth appeared - he possessed Jane Roberts, due to her weakened physical condition, especially her thyroid condition, she was an easy target.
> 
> ...


Just purchased Messengers of Deception for the gf


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 13, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> I think the objective was always to hybridize us, to bring those entities for which they work to 3D through us and to eliminate us. If you look at it, everything leads to this.
> 
> Religion is the dystopian Netflix of the past, they program as if it happened to really happen. To believe is to create.
> 
> ...


When reading your post it sounds like you are describing the Star Trek series, Star Trek: Enterprise (TV Series 2001–2005) - IMDb.

Multi dimensional entities trying to hijack our space to make their own because their space is dying/damaged, with science being the new religion around here it fits with your analogy also.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 13, 2021)

Oracle said:


> I've just been reading    Procopius — Anecdota ("The Secret History") and they say the strangest things about Justinian and Theodora.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of it but talk of demons, pestilence and destroying the world made me think it fitted in this thread.


I read the pieces you included, and by those I'd have to agree that this is on topic in this thread. All of the talk of Justinian with his head disappearing and a strange face appearing in its place reminds me of the many times I've had living humans described to me as being ridden. Their faces would change with the demon's coming over it rather quickly. Each time this would happen, I'd have a sensation that meant a demon was present, only I could not see the faces change. Other times I'd feel the sensation first before having someone else mention having seen the same thing, so it was never always before or after. It switched around which to me confirmed what I was told. This is part of the reason that I say that one being "ridden" is merely a step along the way to full possession, because once that happens any number of things can change.

So, although once again this is merely a statement without any evidence, it appears to line up very well with what I read in your retelling. If I had to bet I'd bet on this not being a coincidence. I'm not sure that I'd consider any of my experiences as having been the Lord of Demons or anything, but I also can't say for certain that those claims were true either, even if they did indeed happen. No one among demon kind with any authority would be bothered to possess a person when they could have numerous servants do the work for them. Also it may be that it was related as such simply because he was Emperor, so to him it would be unthinkable to have any common demon involved with him.

That makes it hard to say for certain what the case may have been, but it certainly seems obvious that some believed these stories to be true at the very least.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 14, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> When reading your post it sounds like you are describing the Star Trek series, Star Trek: Enterprise (TV Series 2001–2005) - IMDb.



Here's a weird coincidence: I was watching a Next Generation episode yesterday and the annoying young ensign bloke was carrying some kind of super-magnet. Another alien woman told him to be careful as it would "leech all the iron out of his blood."

This sparked a connection between the apparent magnetism of the newly vaccinated and the other thread I presented about Iron, the Great Protector - its Removal from Society.  If the vaccine leeches iron from the blood, then its protective properties are also diminished thus allowing lower frequency entities less natural resistance perhaps?


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 14, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Here's a weird coincidence: I was watching a Next Generation episode yesterday and the annoying young ensign bloke was carrying some kind of super-magnet. Another alien woman told him to be careful as it would "leech all the iron out of his blood."


Could you please tell me the episode that this was from if you can?

I have often found popular culture to be a form of predictive programming and a powerful tool that is used for societal change or at least to implant the ideas into people to allow such ideas to not come as such a surprise.

Take the first Star Trek series and the use of it's communicators and how they resemble the mobile phones we have these days, or the tablet computers from later series.

From the enterprise series the entities are engaged in a temporal cold war being fought through the use of proxy's who in their best judgement got cast as a reptilian species.

They are referred to as trans-dimansional beings.

Anyways this is most probably my own confirmation bias running riot but the parallels are a bit spooky.

Sphere-Builder

Thanks


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 14, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Could you please tell me the episode that this was from if you can?


TNG Series 2 Episode 10 - The Dauphin.


----------



## Prolix (Jun 14, 2021)

​

This may veer a little off-topic, but hopefully not unnecessarily so. The above video purports to be from a Dr Pierre Gilbert in 1995, in which he alleges the following (I don't speak French, at least not well, so I can't attest to the accuracy of the translation):



> In the biological destruction, there are the organized tempests on the magnetic fields. What will follow is the contamination of the bloodstreams of mankind, creating intentional infections.
> This will be enforced via laws that will make vaccination mandatory, and these vaccines will make it possible to control people.
> The vaccines will have liquid crystals that will become hosted in the brain cells, which will become micro receivers of electromagnetic fields, where waves of very, very low frequencies will be sent.
> Through these low frequency waves, people will be unable to think; you’ll be turned into a zombie.
> Don’t think of this as a hypothesis. This has been done. Think of Rwanda.



There's a full version of his speech here. One commenter suggests this is disinformation (entirely possible with the zombie word invoked) and that "_The vaccines cannot mind control, the covertly implanted brainchip is needed to do that_".

With regard to the Rwandan genocide, it has been noted that the Gates went to Africa in 1993. The preplanning of the genocide has been reported by the BBC. Whether or not there was vaccine element is up for debate; it has been suggested something was put in the water supply, while Operation Crimson Mist argues more directly for the triggering of “electronic rage”, “electromagnetic augmenting” via a C-130 Hercules flying overhead (with no specific embedded trigger):



> What the Hercules crew had just achieved has been an open secret since the late fifties, when researchers accidentally discovered that there is a precise “control” brain wave for literally everything we do, and for everything we feel. The problem back then was that each of these control brain waves [rage, fear, panic, lethargy, vomiting and so on] had to be transmitted with an accuracy taken out to three decimal places, or they simply did not work at all. But as the years rolled by, and with the advent of transistors and microprocessors, the operational application of precise control brain waves became practical reality.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 14, 2021)

Prolix said:


> ​
> 
> This may veer a little off-topic, but hopefully not unnecessarily so. The above video purports to be from a Dr Pierre Gilbert in 1995, in which he alleges the following (I don't speak French, at least not well, so I can't attest to the accuracy of the translation):
> 
> ...



Electromagnetic augmenting sounds eerily familiar to what has been suspected about the H.A.A.R.P. facility in Gakona, AK, specifically accusations made by Dr. Nick Begich in his 1992 book, Angels Don't Play This HAARP, in which he claims that experimentation was done at the facility to such an extent that they were able to map the human response to ELF and VLF waves aimed at the earth. If true this is exactly a means of specific emotional control and is one of the "conspiracy theory" claims made in the book, another is the control of weather.

It states that the HAARP sends out Extra Low Frequency and Very Low Frequency waves into the magnetosphere (both ELF and VLF waves are electromagnetic radiation) that can cause a number of effects. The point being that if anything IS within the vaccines, it could very well be used as a conduit for controlling a human. Nick Begich described states from extremely violent, murderous rage at the top end all the way down to literally putting an individual into a complete sleep, all caused by these electromagnetic waves and their effect on the human body. This is a somewhat old idea, but unsurprisingly seems to be potentially involved (or at least the technology to do it has existed for decades) and that could be used to interact with the elements in a vaccine.

Speaking of vaccines, I think I posted the video here of the guy that got the AstraZeneca vaccine and suddenly had every smart appliance, smartphones included trying to automatically connect with him, and the readout would say that AstraZeneca was trying to connect with him, until he walked far enough away that no connection was possible. While this piece if the topic has apparently nothing to do with negative entities, there still seems to be a number of connections to the same idea of mind control and making a person a literal zombie like entity.

I'll add in that if the claims Begich makes are actually true, they would serve as an easy doorway into manipulating humanity for widespread demonic possession. Not a thing I consider to be impossible to say the least.

Extremely Low Frequency

Angels Don't Play This HAARP - Dr. Nick Begich


Angels Still Don't Play This HAARP with Dr. Nick Begich


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 14, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> TNG Series 2 Episode 10 - The Dauphin.


Thanks for that, it had to be a shapeshifter as the main character focus.

Funny how old Gene Rottenberry portrayed some of his characters, I particularly liked the Ferengi who were rumoured to be based on a certain group that put prophet above all else.

He did this a few time to great effect, modelled his villains on real world monsters lets say,









This guy, Mr E has a perspective about the covid/possession/attack that i think is worthy of sharing.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/aRHmXHw9TNJn/_



Prolix said:


> ​
> 
> This may veer a little off-topic, but hopefully not unnecessarily so. The above video purports to be from a Dr Pierre Gilbert in 1995, in which he alleges the following (I don't speak French, at least not well, so I can't attest to the accuracy of the translation):
> 
> ...



I can't help but think that if they had this kind of tech then we would not be here discussing this subject.

It would be a wet dream for the controllers to be able to have that much control, that would render all other forms of control completely an economic absurdity, they almost certainly would not be able to restrict them selves with such a concept, this is just my opinion of course.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 15, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Funny how old Gene Rottenberry portrayed some of his characters, I particularly liked the Ferengi who were rumoured to be based on a certain group that put prophet above all else.



 Indeed. I always watch Star Trek on the basis that it's not 'Space - The Final Frontier', but 'The Astral Plane - The Final frontier' as all of the stories could be interpreted that way.



Citezenship said:


> I can't help but think that if they had this kind of tech then we would not be here discussing this subject.



I tend to agree with that notion.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 15, 2021)

Just a quick video interview that I found interesting having to do with COVID-19 vaccines and Vaxxidents, which are said to be a sort of brain fog caused by the spike proteins used in the vaccines. The term zombies is also used in relation to this happening, though no mention is made about demons or any related subject. Neither person is a doctor but the man being interviewed is named Clif High and the interviewer is Greg Hunter. Clif runs many data bots that have a tendency to predict future events and things very accurately, which is why what he is saying is considered to be of worth and potentially valid. The reason I post it is very much the same as comments I've made before, where that even though no demons or such entities are mentioned, vaccinated people seem to be falling into a category of mental effect/injury that would seemingly make the average human easy pickings for a demon looking to possess someone.

The vaccination is thought to be the cause of these things according to this guy.


Vaxxidents, Dark Agenda, Chaos, Biden Admin Collapse - Clif High


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 19, 2021)

In line with what I was saying that these astral bugs cosmic farts are losing their connection with us, the electro-magnetic trapping / hooking / hacking into our space-eternal-continuum (ether-eternal), the collapse of their time ... think of the words that they use, Corona-Virus. Chronos-Virus, Saturn-Virus, Time-Virus...Their time is running out, tick-tack (tik-tok xD hahaha).


----------



## Starman (Jun 20, 2021)

Interesting video produced by Bret Weinstein interviewing Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of mRNA Vaccine technology.
Launched June 13, now with 16,700 comments and 1,244,500 views.  Weinstein is about to get kicked off Youtube, just got his second strike.

Unfortunately the guy in the blue shirt doesn't know when to shutup, so can be aggravating to watch.   Malone is in the white shirt and is softspoken, so not the best match.

Here is the money quote from the video:


*"Spike protein is very dangerous, it's cytotoxic."*



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Du2wm5nhTXY_


----------



## Timeshifter (Jun 20, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Thanks for that, it had to be a shapeshifter as the main character focus.
> 
> Funny how old Gene Rottenberry portrayed some of his characters, I particularly liked the Ferengi who were rumoured to be based on a certain group that put prophet above all else.
> 
> ...



'Trans' dimensional realm.... that cannot be coincidence... That is what the woke are hoping our realm becomes...


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 20, 2021)

Starman said:


> Interesting video produced by Bret Weinstein interviewing Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of mRNA Vaccine technology.
> Launched June 13, now with 16,700 comments and 1,244,500 views.  Weinstein is about to get kicked off Youtube, just got his second strike.
> 
> Unfortunately the guy in the blue shirt doesn't know when to shutup, so can be aggravating to watch.   Malone is in the white shirt and is softspoken, so not the best match.
> ...



"Ad hominem attack." LOL oh yes! I have experienced a HUGE number of those on this topic and a variety of others.  But it IS true, those responses happen often. I have a theory as to why (regardless of topic). This pic may be uncalled for but I use it for comic value alone.


----------



## CBRadio (Jun 20, 2021)

Timeshifter said:


> 'Trans' dimensional realm.... that cannot be coincidence... That is what the woke are hoping our realm becomes...


So, if we are the true co-creators - and what we focus on is what we create - is that why kids need to be brainwashed now on the trans agenda, so that they really believe it, focus on it and the 'trans dimensional realm' enters our reality?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 20, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> So, if we are the true co-creators - and what we focus on is what we create - is that why kids need to be brainwashed now on the trans agenda, so that they really believe it, focus on it and the 'trans dimensional realm' enters our reality?



In my understanding of it, the 'brainwashing' adds power to the 'trans' thought-form and creates passive or 'neutral' consent in the brainwashees. This thought-form develops into an 'entity' that can be controlled and can influence people's minds. Subsequently, the more people who join with it and give their _active _consent to it, the stronger it becomes - i.e. the more it becomes a part of our reality. If you wish to call that co-creation, then I suppose it is, but someone created the initial thought-form without any help or consent from the rest of us.

This principle works in the same way for both positive and negative causes and effects, again purely in my opinion, others may disagree... and no doubt will.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 20, 2021)

With enough energy it becomes an ID-entity all of it's own, much like the talking dead(corp-orations).


----------



## CBRadio (Jun 20, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> In my understanding of it, the 'brainwashing' adds power to the 'trans' thought-form and creates passive or 'neutral' consent in the brainwashees. This thought-form develops into an 'entity' that can be controlled and can influence people's minds. Subsequently, the more people who join with it and give their _active _consent to it, the stronger it becomes - i.e. the more it becomes a part of our reality. If you wish to call that co-creation, then I suppose it is, but someone created the initial thought-form without any help or consent from the rest of us.
> 
> This principle works in the same way for both positive and negative causes and effects, again purely in my opinion, others may disagree... and no doubt will.


I agree. I wanted to make a distinction between the 'awakened' - those of us who know we co-create reality, and the 'woke' - the brainwashed who are giving weight to someone else's desired reality.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 20, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> I agree. I wanted to make a distinction between the 'awakened' - those of us who know we co-create reality, and the 'woke' - the brainwashed who are giving weight to someone else's desired reality.


THAT is an important distinction, between  "awakened" and "woke." Many companies are starting to figure out that if they get woke, they go broke recently. I personally cannot stand the whole "woke" movement. Thus my reason for agreeing with your distinguishing between the two words.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 21, 2021)

I often wonder if claiming to be "awakened" or "awake" is an indication of being "woke"? The truly awakened wouldn't need to make any such claim would they? Grammatically they are the same anyway, except for the tense.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 21, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I often wonder if claiming to be "awakened" or "awake" is an indication of being "woke"? The truly awakened wouldn't need to make any such claim would they? Grammatically they are the same anyway, except for the tense.


Such claims tend to arise from the ego, thus the need to make the claim at all. Of course I am speaking of this from a spiritual POV, and in some cases a religious one (depending). It might in the psychological sense arise from a feeling of inadequacy or lack on the part of the claimant. In my opinion, it is far better to prove what might be a claim of this sort by actions rather than words, because they speak considerably louder overall.

Even in a non-spiritual/religious sense, if one takes the self importance out of the equation they're left with living that way in the daily world as being the best way to prove that they're even self aware at all, much less awakened or woke. It has to start somewhere, so one needs to complete the beginning stages of the thing before claiming anything. If they have not, then that might destroy the entire claim or notion by example. This is why I agree with your assertion/question. IMO they would NOT go around proclaiming their level of awareness as doing so would imply heavy limitations upon it, that being a level of hypocrisy. It makes little difference if one is speaking about some spiritual stature or just the most mundane, earthbound circumstance.

Just my opinions of course!


----------



## CBRadio (Jun 22, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I often wonder if claiming to be "awakened" or "awake" is an indication of being "woke"? The truly awakened wouldn't need to make any such claim would they? Grammatically they are the same anyway, except for the tense.


Have I touched a nerve?
I used to hate talk of being 'awakened' (and the notion of ascended masters and such-like). Yes, just as virtue-signalling and special as 'woke'. I could have said 'aware' and 'unaware' or 'clued up' and 'clueless' to make my point that not everyone is unknowingly contributing to collective thought-forms.  But then no word-play!


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 22, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> Have I touched a nerve?
> I used to hate talk of being 'awakened' (and the notion of ascended masters and such-like). Yes, just as virtue-signalling and special as 'woke'. I could have said 'aware' and 'unaware' or 'clued up' and 'clueless' to make my point that not everyone is unknowingly contributing to collective thought-forms.  But then no word-play!


Word play ought not be passed up!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 22, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> Have I touched a nerve?



 Eh? Please explain.


With regard to the 'trans agenda', I came across something curious whilst reading ‘Folk-lore & Folk Stories of Wales,’ by Marie Trevelyan. It was written in 1909 as a collection of 'eye-witness' accounts gathered from the previous 100 years:

_"In some places there was an old story that if you passed under the rainbow, or it fell between you and other people, *your sex would be changed*."_




​
Recently there were children all over the world placing rainbows in windows, i.e. between themselves and other people. The transgendered children had their own version in pink and blue - not a rainbow - they didn't need one as their sex had already been changed.

Is this just a coincidence?


----------



## CBRadio (Jun 22, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Eh? Please explain.
> 
> 
> With regard to the 'trans agenda', I came across something curious whilst reading ‘Folk-lore & Folk Stories of Wales,’ by Marie Trevelyan. It was written in 1909 as a collection of 'eye-witness' accounts gathered from the previous 100 years:
> ...


Interesting timing with today's news: FIFA backs UEFA as Germany blocked from lighting stadium in rainbow colours vs Hungary
FIFA back UEFA as Germany blocked from lighting up stadium in rainbow colours

I wonder if there's some significance in the science of rainbow, as well as the symbolism. Has the colour spectrum been shut down or some such?

Will Scarlet: Re: 'awakened' - you seemed to disparage the term. I can guess why, but aren't forum members waiting for people to 'wake up'? (Rhetorical question, no need to respond!)


----------



## Worsaae (Jun 22, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> THAT is an important distinction, between  "awakened" and "woke." Many companies are starting to figure out that if they get woke, they go broke recently. I personally cannot stand the whole "woke" movement. Thus my reason for agreeing with your distinguishing between the two words.


On the topic of being woke, you cannot ignore the humorous irony of those in power: The Woke versus MyPillow


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 23, 2021)

Worsaae said:


> On the topic of being woke, you cannot ignore the humorous irony of those in power: The Woke versus MyPillow


The Woke are trying to break My Pillow, but it doesn't seem to be working out so well. People keep buying them anyhow. That if anything only reinforces the point you've made. I feel like I'm watching a comedy on tv. Too funny/ridiculous to be true, and yet all of it is. I'll withhold a joke about how great of a night's sleep they'd be getting if they bought one of those pillows, since no one is paying me for any ad work, but it's still quite hilarious.

*edited for spelling


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jun 23, 2021)

CBRadio said:


> Will Scarlet: Re: 'awakened' - you seemed to disparage the term.



Actually no, just people's need to use it as a personal characteristic or label. Imo, this forum is trying to make people aware of certain things that have been hidden from them, but will that 'awaken' anyone in the consciousness-changing, ego-busting sense? (That's a rhetorical answer.  )

Perhaps it's a generational thing whereby the term "awakened" has changed its meaning over the years.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 23, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Actually no, just people's need to use it as a personal characteristic or label. Imo, this forum is trying to make people aware of certain things that have been hidden from them, but will that 'awaken' anyone in the consciousness-changing, ego-busting sense? (That's a rhetorical answer.  )
> 
> Perhaps it's a generational thing whereby the term "awakened" has changed its meaning over the years.


The meanings and interpretations of words and their definitions certainly DOES change over time, and it CAN be generational, although I'd not say that it is necessarily always the case. A basic look at an etymology dictionary proves this true no matter which word one looks at. My overly verbose way of saying that I agree.


----------



## Lili Kat (Jun 26, 2021)

Starman said:


> Interesting video produced by Bret Weinstein interviewing Dr. Robert Malone, the inventor of mRNA Vaccine technology.
> Launched June 13, now with 16,700 comments and 1,244,500 views.  Weinstein is about to get kicked off Youtube, just got his second strike.
> 
> Unfortunately the guy in the blue shirt doesn't know when to shutup, so can be aggravating to watch.   Malone is in the white shirt and is softspoken, so not the best match.
> ...




The vaccines do not contain any biological components, no Spike protein, no chimpanzee adenovirus, or anything. Vials have been analyzed, 95% graphene oxide. Spike has been a diversionary maneuver. The goal of the plandemic was to inject people with graphene and distract with tales of viromancy.





Esta noche a las 22:30 veremos lo que llevan las "vacunas* en directo LA QUINTA COLUMNA


----------



## Myrrinda (Jun 26, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> The vaccines do not contain any biological components, no Spike protein, no chimpanzee adenovirus, or anything. Vials have been analyzed, 95% graphene oxide. Spike has been a diversionary maneuver. The goal of the plandemic was to inject people with graphene and distract with tales of viromancy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this information.
Here is a website about graphene

As always, could be a nice thing, but I'm afraid it is being used for not so nice purposes as well:

"The most advanced and promising areas in the biomedical field are currently those where graphene is used in a device configuration. For example, in Point-of-Care or In Vitro diagnostics, graphene can be used as a sensor and be duly functionalized to tune its sensing capabilities. Graphene-based neural interfaces have also demonstrated the possibility to not only detect wavelengths in the brain that cannot be detected with current metal-based technologies, but also to stimulate the tissue, opening up possibilities for new therapies."

Cinzia Spinato, Business Developer for biomedical applications for the Graphene Flagship


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 28, 2021)

Regarding Vaccines and Aluminum Etc.

Whether or not there are any biological agents in the vaccine or not rather depends on whom you ask. The spike protein is actually found on the virus itself, regardless of being included in the vaccine or not. That much is fact. Some are saying that the spike proteins in question are man made, which would exempt them from the category of being biological, or at least %100 natural in the biological sense, BUT, the idea is that the mRNA contains instructions to cause the body that has been vaccinated to create the spike proteins in question, so it wasn't necessarily said that they were in the protein, at least not by everyone. As for the graphene and the things it can or potentially could do, that would fall in line with what is believed to be the aim of the outbreak in the first place, making humans controllable with outside stimulus, radio waves being only one that I've read about.

Of course that is not necessarily agreed upon by everyone and is a conspiracy theory currently, and is by some included with the threat that 5G poses due to the many types of waves that can be carried upon 5G. I honestly have no idea how much is a certainty (regarding weaponized 5G or not) but something certainly seems to be going on. I saw a video last night that posed a new theory, one I hadn't thought of before but that seems rather obvious, that being that China is preparing to invade the US and that the COVID-19 was just the first step, along with the filling of American organizations and governmental institutions with CCP agents. The only thing I know for certain is that my body already has a vaccine, it is called my immune system, and I'll take my chances with it and won't ever take another vaccine willingly.

Supposedly Russia has joined forces with China so as to do the same, that being the goal of the Communist countries for quite some time. The Russian fleet that was recent;y within 35 miles of Hawaii is one of the things that points to the prospect that such an idea may  be more than fantasy. Of course, I can't say one thing or the other for certain, but if that were to happen, it wouldn't be good for anyone in the entire world, not that we are THAT important, but rather because we have always considered liberty to be the most important thing for all peoples of the world, not just the US. BTW, I am NOT an expert on any of these topics, I just read various things like everyone else does.

JR Nyquist Latest Details On China's Plan To Attack the United States

Artificial Spike Proteins and the End Of Human Health


----------



## Prolix (Jun 28, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Regarding Vaccines and Aluminum Etc.
> 
> Whether or not there are any biological agents in the vaccine or not rather depends on whom you ask. The spike protein is actually found on the virus itself, regardless of being included in the vaccine or not. That much is fact.



Whether viruses are a fact rather depends on whom you ask...


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 28, 2021)

Prolix said:


> Whether viruses are a fact rather depends on whom you ask...


I can't argue that, however the thing claimed to be a virus still has the spike protein on its exterior, or so it is claimed. I can't prove or disprove any of it not being the originator if the idea.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 28, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Supposedly Russia has joined forces with China so as to do the same, that being the goal of the Communist countries for quite some time.



This is not a topic for this thread, however, there's ample evidence to the fact that the same powers that control the US and the EU also control Russia and China and they have for some time, at least since the opium wars.  I suspect that a war is in the works, but as usual, both sides will be controlled by the same money and the same resources. As far as TPTB are concerned, the US is still too free and too armed. Their wet dream is a world where only THEY have all the weapons and thereby the control. Then they can finally finish playing the role of Mr. Democratic Nice-Guy and do what they do best, mass genocide out in the open.

Any opposition you see is just a dog and pony show for conflict, wars and such. A clear indication of this is the unanimous response to the so-called CV plandemic. All countries simultaneously accepted the mainstream narrative and played along with the WEF and the WHO, including all media in all the countries mentioned.

If there's no isolated virus then we don't have a pandemic. Death rates of 2020 compared to the previous few years clearly confirm this. 

However, in 2021 we have a vaccine. I'm just surprised that no proper independent analysis has been done on any of them. I suspect there are many variations introduced to different countries at different times for experimental purposes, I have no proof of this but it would make sense based on the varied reactions in different places. Hence, analyzing any of the vaccines would probably not give us a realistic picture of what's in them unless it was done on many different batches at different times.

Spike proteins are a natural part of exosomes (viruses, phages). Our bodies make them all the time. Our antibodies (lymphocytes - T-cells and B-cells) eliminate the 'contaminant' and our exosomes  are the clean-up crew. This is how the immune system works (simplified). 

Introducing 'artificial' mRNA into the blood tricks the immune system into over-reacting, thereby causing various types of auto-immune diseases, depending on which organ(s) is affected. This would depend on where the mRNA concentrations would be deposited by the blood. 

I surmise that the reason for this thread is because some feel that though mRNA is a problem, its probably not the biggest problem with the vaccines.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 28, 2021)

Safranek said:


> This is not a topic for this thread, however, there's ample evidence to the fact that the same powers that control the US and the EU also control Russia and China and they have for some time, at least since the opium wars.  I suspect that a war is in the works, but as usual, both sides will be controlled by the same money and the same resources. As far as TPTB are concerned, the US is still too free and too armed. Their wet dream is a world where only THEY have all the weapons and thereby the control. Then they can finally finish playing the role of Mr. Democratic Nice-Guy and do what they do best, mass genocide out in the open.
> 
> Any opposition you see is just a dog and pony show for conflict, wars and such. A clear indication of this is the unanimous response to the so-called CV plandemic. All countries simultaneously accepted the mainstream narrative and played along with the WEF and the WHO, including all media in all the countries mentioned.
> 
> ...


I have %0 disagreement with what you've said.


----------



## matematik (Jun 28, 2021)

What I find odd about Putin is that he is pushing the scamdemic and technocratic agenda even harder than most Western leaders, despite the fact most Westerners believe him to be anti-NWO and against the scamdemic and Great Reset. I've noticed that most people get defensive of him when I say this, despite all the evidence that this is the case. It's like they can't accept that their hero and saviour is fully on board with this agenda.

Personally I think Russia (and China) is being prepared to be the leader of the NWO. The credibility and popularity of most Western leaders is at an all time low, the public in Western countries mostly despise them. Most in Western countries have much more respect for Putin than they do for their own leaders. Putin will be the figurehead of the NWO, he will be used to promote the technocratic authoritarian NWO as a good thing and most who are dissenters now will probably fall into line when it comes from him rather than their own leaders.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 28, 2021)

matematik said:


> What I find odd about Putin is that he is pushing the scamdemic and technocratic agenda even harder than most Western leaders, despite the fact most Westerners believe him to be anti-NWO and against the scamdemic and Great Reset. I've noticed that most people get defensive of him when I say this, despite all the evidence that this is the case. It's like they can't accept that their hero and saviour is fully on board with this agenda.
> 
> Personally I think Russia (and China) is being prepared to be the leader of the NWO. The credibility and popularity of most Western leaders is at an all time low, the public in Western countries mostly despise them. Most in Western countries have much more respect for Putin than they do for their own leaders. Putin will be the figurehead of the NWO, he will be used to promote the technocratic authoritarian NWO as a good thing and most who are dissenters now will probably fall into line when it comes from him rather than their own leaders.


I don't think much of Putin either, back in the day he was a good ole Commie too. KGB all the way.


----------



## trismegistus (Jun 29, 2021)

I’m not going to necessarily start removing replies but I will kindly ask that moving forward we can keep this conversation away from global politics unless it ties directly into the theme of the OP (covid demonic possession)


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Jun 29, 2021)

Myrrinda said:


> Thank you for this information.
> Here is a website about graphene
> 
> As always, could be a nice thing, but I'm afraid it is being used for not so nice purposes as well:
> ...


More about graphene from Elon Musk's Neurolace. No mention of demons, but based on the connection mentioned with graphene and that uses the same pics previously posted above:

BUSTED! Elon Musk's Graphene Neural Lace Is the COVID Vaccine!


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 1, 2021)

Dr Pierre Gilbert *1995* Magnetic Vaccines (English Subtitles)

In this short video clip Dr. Gilbert outlines the Covid agenda with striking accuracy and explains how people will be turned into '*zombies*'. He also claims that this was not something hypothetical back in 1995 but actually happened in Rwanda.

​


----------



## Prolix (Jul 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Dr Pierre Gilbert *1995* Magnetic Vaccines (English Subtitles)
> 
> In this short video clip Dr. Gilbert outlines the Covid agenda with striking accuracy and explains how people will be turned into '*zombies*'. He also claims that this was not something hypothetical back in 1995 but actually happened in Rwanda.
> 
> ​



Posted a couple of pages back (you indirectly commented on it too).


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 2, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> “_Scandinavian parents often placed an *iron item *such as a pair of scissors or a knife on top of an un-baptized infant's cradle.”_ (Article)


This reminds me of the Sword of Damocles. Damocles was in a sense an evil spirit who questioned Dionysius' rule. But when he ascended to the throne, the sword upon him made him regret and repent (Damocles - Wikipedia).


----------



## Will Scarlet (Jul 2, 2021)

Prolix said:


> Posted a couple of pages back (you indirectly commented on it too).



Oops! Sorry


----------



## wild heretic (Jul 28, 2021)

I've got some dodgy hearsay stuff possibly related to demon possession and the magnetic gene therapy erroneously called a "vaccine". It relates to a dream prophesy from March 2020. Also links to the Zombie Apocalypse.


> March 3, 2020
> 
> I was praying and fasting, regarding the Covid-19 vaccine during the time I’ve received this dream:
> 
> ...


Covid-19 Vaccinations MEAN DEATH! - Esther Eagle - 444 Prophecy News


And another one:


> There is a zombifying, there is a loss of humanity that happens with this thing. You become actually Legion. Remember Legion the man who was possessed?


The Vaccine and the Zombie Effect - Cryptic1 - 444 Prophecy News

Interesting that apparently the "vax" is causing brain swelling leading to rage and inhuman strength, much like demon possession, in a few people already.
(Sorry, can't find the link right now).


Again, this all relates to Steiner's "killing God" or severing the astral/etheric body from the physical. This then allows for the demons to enter the "souless" body. At the moment, I think they are just empty vessels. Soon they will be turned on to attract and allow the demons to manifest in them.


> Word received January 18th, 2021 at 12:01 AM by Lynne Johnson
> 
> My Beloved Children, as you can see events are upon you. The world is quickly changing and will never be the same. Freedoms are being stripped from you as the evil one pursues his agenda to change the DNA of My People. *Again do not take the vaccine for ANY REASON, OR YOU WILL BE FOREVER SEPARATED FROM ME. Understand the consequences of this decision and choose wisely. My Chosen Ones understand this – they are not fooled by the deception that surrounds the vaccine. Again I tell you to choose wisely. All choices have consequences.* Already you are seeing evidence of the harm that it is causing to many of those who have taken it. This will continue to be evident to all. *What is seen on the outside DOES NOT SHOW that your soul has been irretrievably changed from human to that which is corrupted.* Those who take the vaccine will experience much pain and suffering. This will get worse as time passes and society will be affected by this. Awareness will grow and many will come to understand that this vaccine is not what the governments and medical community has claimed. The governments will try to force this vaccine on the masses and unrest will result.
> 
> My people will be ready to explain to those with ears to hear, what is happening. The Harvest of Souls will begin and many will be brought into the Kingdom of Glory. Be ready, My Children to begin your work! Stand firm. Stand tall. Your anointing comes and with it a greater understanding. Be ready, My Children, for the greatest time on this earth.


Do not take the vaccine for ANY REASON - Lynne Johnson - 444 Prophecy News


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/GQGmHwwwHiqz/_


I know, it's Godlikeproductions, but still. I've heard of the glazed look before.


> It's like a goddam horror story or old sci fi / king movie and the minds have been programmed part of them carries on
> there daily routine like usual the other part ain't the same at all.
> 
> At work I think out of the whole place of two hundred workers as far as I know only 4 including myself will not get the jab!! IT is correct they keep saying oh i got the shot or oh Im getting the second one. Why are you not getting it. its safe yeah ok keep thinking it when you get hauled off to the hospital soon...also *they act different not the same as before like a glazed look over their faces*.


Has Anyone noticed the vaccinated people are real pushy about taking the vaccine.



> I get to her house. She has been in recent weeks vaccinated at 88 years old, had intentions of living to 100, but I think the vaccine has destroyed her health and she is at least somewhat conscious of that herself. I arrive, she looks disheveled and there is unhealthy, *asymmetric uncanny valley glossiness to her eyes*. She begins by constantly prompting me that what she has to say is sooo important, the seriousness of at all, I'm thinking she is gonna ask me to help her die. I am bracing myself for the big reveal-
> 
> 
> "The important subject I wanted to talk to you about was about you cutting your beard."
> ...


Vaccines are causing demon possession - Page 3



> One of my friends. who is the best clairvoyant I have ever met. Says that* all who received the injection had their silver cord cut*.
> 
> On this level it is an injection, but on the other levels it is a disconnection to source energy.


Vaccines are causing demon possession - Page 4



> My wife has a good friend,a christian woman...she never been vaxxed in her life ...,And she said no way she was getting this one ...YEAR AGO...But they went ahead and got it the other day????
> 
> Now she send my wife texts messages like ...oh how soo wonderful it is to be Vaxxed??? LIKE WHAT IN THE ACTUALLY HELL???
> 
> ...


Is this vax the sign that you are giving your soul to Satan?

Here are some possible threads on interest on vaccine demon possession on that forum. I've not read them, so evaluate at your own risk.
Godlike Productions - Advanced Search

You know, this zombie demon possession poison reminds me an awful lot of the plot behind the two Kingsmen films. And that I am Legend news scene with Emma Thompson was so real, that when I saw it I thought it was a real interview about the Covid vaccine. I didn't know it was a movie at the time.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/hoaesdzlukgQ/_


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 5, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> I’m not going to necessarily start removing replies but I will kindly ask that moving forward we can keep this conversation away from global politics unless it ties directly into the theme of the OP (covid demonic possession)



*Part 1.*

Trismegistus; Some thoughts about this for which I beg your indulgence because I have lived through the overthrow of freedom and peace by a ruling cabal. I am witness to it's many crimes and would like to try to bring some coherence to this so called vaccine into the fold of understanding it as part of a geopolitical struggle to rule the world by a demonic worshiping cult of psychopaths.

This all began when I was a small child on a November day in 1963. Within six months after the murder of the President the nations silver currency was removed from circulation.  Thus began a criminal looting that has not stopped but the destruction of America's currency is where I ascribe the beginning of darkness across the globe but not for reason's having anything to do with money, but rather it has to do with technology.

Silver is a very odd metal by the way but indulge me and just assume that what I'm telling you has some evidentiary proofs to the idea that is a key "enabling" resource, with the word "enabling" being itself a so called key search term.

So supposedly silver is an enabling metal used in so-called antigravity propulsion, and that is another topic entirely, but despite this it is where this whole actually begins, for the conspiracy to destroy the existing, or remaining political structures was born out of the creation of a truly enabling technology that liberated  humanity from the confines of earth itself. What that lead to is the formation of break away civilization.

So another key part to this Covid puzzle is, in my view, tied to a realization that another advanced civilization has been built upon the remains of the now crumbling political structures, and the reason for this destruction is well established by history, and that is that every advanced society has been built upon other enslaved societies.

Unfortunately this gravitational control knowledge never made it to the light of day. Worse, thanks to global traitors, it is probable that it is now also in the hands of the Communist Party of Red China as well.

So how is this tied to the supposed Covid virus and the subsequent vaccine?

Those whom are responsible for the on-going situation started out by forming a gansta type alliance with the ruling political party of Red China, or the CCP, and from that point on they began abandoning the West and moving their manufacturing to Asia and specifically to China.  This betrayal includes all of Western Europe, the UK, Australia, NZ, Canada, Mexico, and of course the USofA. Only the Southern America's were left out of this plan, mostly because they already have absolute control over those supposed nation states.

In this alliance with the CCP we have corruption of biblical proportions involving wholesale mass murder and extermination, body part harvesting, gulags, and the open use of military force crushing any opposition.Here are just a few supporting links.
Revealed: new evidence of China's mission to raze the mosques of Xinjiang
More Uyghur Horror: Harvesting Hundreds of Thousands of Organs from Mass Murder – Byline Times

So there began a betrayal because an enabling technology was harvested from the brains of the surviving scientists of Nazi Germany, and whom were themselves harvested for exploitation by both the Soviets and the United States, and this is all very well documented so there is absolutely no question about this.

This so called breakaway civilization was a program initiated by the ruling elites, whom may be considered accurately as consisting of member of the Davo's Group, or the richest so-called humans on planet earth. Their plan was really the same old plan with addition of now being able to entirely remove themselves from the cattle they consider their right to own. It was and remains a plan to remake the globe with the help of another earthly horror known as the Chinese Communist Party, or CCP.

Covid 19 is not a fiction. It's a weaponized version of the 1918 flu recovered by NIH (Fauci). This has all been pretty well tracked down about where it came from, where it went, and how it ended up in Wuhan funded by NIH apparently.

Now before you all begin screaming "Idiot"  please just listen.  The disease is real but was never intended to be released at this time, nor was it ever intended to fought with an uproven revolutionary proceedure which frankly doesn't even qualify as a vaccine. The vaccine is a ploy to deploy advanced technology.  There was never any intent to save lives. The only intent was that those whom did survive would be controlled in one way or other, which is another area totally open for discussion. There was also no need to prove that the disease existed as that was probably never thought to be questioned, let alone that people would be questioning the body counts, and every other thing.  Point is it doesn't matter because the vaccine's primary objective is probably not about saving lives.

However, back to the conspiracy of the elites breakaway civilization and the release of Covid 19.  There are competing theories as to what is actually taking place behind the scene's but generally there is some agreement that the elites (the Davo's Group) were betrayed by the CCP whom have apparently attempted to rob them of their investments (factories, banking accounts, slaves, ect): Imagine that, one group of thugs looting another, well it's just unheard of right?  Well so anyways that then leads to reprisals by these idiots against the CCP by actually releasing this bio weapon in China.

The CCP then ups the ante by transferring that attack back upon the corrupted political hacks controlled by the Davos clowns in the Western Clownocracies, by bringing the disease to the rest of the world, and this then puts the political hacks whom are in bed with these traitors in a real bind because now they have to follow the orders of their masters, whom are somewhat exposed as traitors against all of use globally speaking,  and so now these political hacks are compelled to roll out this vaccine under the direction of their over-seer's, or handlers as the real terminology pertains to those directly under mind control, and so we have this supposedly political appointee directing the supposedly elect to issue what amounts to unlawful edicts ordering vaccinations and using coercion to obtian compliance. All completely illegal obviously.

So the vaccine, which isn't a vaccine, is called for as a solution because the whole idea behind the so-called vaccine is to deploy another enabling technology which would allow these traitors to control the masses, at leas the ones that actually survive the vaccination, and thus avoid being lynched back at home once the remaining few put all the puzzle back together.  These are the same people that exported jobs and infrastructure to Red China.  So after having stabbed all of of us in the back, which actually includes all the people in China as well, because it's not like the people of China want to live under that dictatorship any longer either, and so these multi~billionaires whom had run off taking all their toys with them John Gault style to Red China have stabbed both us and the Chinese people in the backs  and now released their internet of things vaccine which can read minds, take control over minds, and apparently end lives as well, and quite possibly many other things too, all in an effort to prevent global revolution and their own subsequent life ending discovery. That is what this vaccine is all about. The disease is real. The vaccine isn't. In my opinion the vaccine was never was intended to be real. Not in the case of the Covid Vaccine and just based on what I know about the supposed drug delivery system and then the apparent grossly un-reported side effects, it can be assumed at this point that the only probable outcome of this vaccine will be either debilitation or death in the near term.

Now then, take it or leave it, but that's what I and others think is really taking place. The demonic part to this is just as involved and complex. It apparently involves the technology of nanoparticles known to be included in the supposed vaccine, which are iron oxide nanoparticles, and other nanoparticles various metals but specifically known to employ iron oxides. This is because the theory of drug delivery involved in this supposedly "enabling" technology involves so called super paramagnetic dispersion, but as I've pointed out to some unbelieving so called experts, their supposed enabling technology also happens to mimic the latest quantum physics theory for gravity, virtually identical so far as I can determine, and so now you have some serious issues, because don't ya think that connecting a person's mind to the quantum field may result in unexpected and unexplained events, and unpredictably so?

OK, understand now? We have just crossed into the twilight zone for real. Your brain is not now necessarily connected with planet earth, literally speaking. This has all kinds of consequences. Demonic possession being one possible one.  These demons are and are not what we imagine. Now how do I explain that one without losing another 4 hours typing.

The point of telling you the aforementioned is so that you have a base to form a complete cohesive picture from. Evil people join and plot a new world order Bush the Greater Style, gang warfare breaks out over who shall rule the cows, desperation leads to critical errors, conflagration ensues as a result, and like always it's we the people whom pay the price for their games. Gee why would we want to lynch all of them?

If you think this is accidental think again.  Ghost town between Russia, China and Mongolia


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 5, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> The vaccines do not contain any biological components, no Spike protein, no chimpanzee adenovirus, or anything. Vials have been analyzed, 95% graphene oxide. Spike has been a diversionary maneuver. The goal of the plandemic was to inject people with graphene and distract with tales of viromancy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first reported autopsy of a vaccinated individual however, showed that somehow spike proteins were found in every organ in the patients body... how could those have gotten to be so widespread in an individual's body? I can't say that the vaccine was the definite cause, but I can say that it appear very likely that spike proteins are in the vaccines. At least until someone can provide a better explanation/mechanism for this to happen. This autopsy was conducted in Germany by the way.

First Autopsy of Dead Person Vaccinated for Covid Found to Contain Spike Proteins in Every Organ of Body

In keeping the thread on topic, I cannot say with any degree of certainty how spike proteins would aid a demon in possessing a body, other than that the health of the individual IS often a cause of possession, or at the  very least opens holes in the aura making it an easier thing to accomplish. Negative entities definitely do seek to cause harm in any number of ways that become opened to them. Physical health is one that can open "doorways" so to speak into their psychic space, as well as physical space, meaning that a vaccine that caused physical harm or even death, could potentially be used by negative entities to gain entry into those humans that were strong enough to survive the vaccines themselves.

Spike proteins are claimed by some scientists to cause harm and studies exist to show this, but others disagree and claim that is false. I personally have no idea which to believe, but I can say that I don't necessarily agree with any of them. The claims made to show that harm was caused used a pseudo-virus,

"What the researchers did was create a pseudovirus – a protein shell with spike proteins but no viral RNA inside. Therefore these pseudoviruses are unable to actually infect cells or replicate. The point was to isolate as much as possible the effects of the spike proteins themselves. 
They report:



> We administered a pseudovirus expressing S protein (Pseu-Spike) to Syrian hamsters intratracheally. Lung damage was apparent in animals receiving Pseu-Spike, revealed by thickening of the alveolar septa and increased infiltration of mononuclear cells.


They had control animals with a mock virus that did not show this damage. The spike protein binds to the ACE2 receptor on cells, down-regulates their function, and causes damage to the endothelium cells that line lung tissue and blood vessels. The damage is apparently caused by effects on the mitochondria (energy producing organelles) in the cells – they change their shape and have reduced function. They then reproduced these effects _in vitro_ using a culture of lung endothelial cells exposed to the spike protein."

They then go on to say that mRNA "vaccines" are in general a good thing,  but I am not sure that this is the case necessarily (personal opinion).

The source is this : Spike Proteins, COVID-19, and Vaccines

On the other hand, a "fact check" article claims the opposite, and that seems to be based on an interview with a single individual.
" 'We made a big mistake,' said Byram Bridle, a viral immunologist and associate professor at the University of Guelph’s Ontario Veterinary College, during an interview with Canadian radio personality Alex Pierson on May 27. 'We thought the spike protein was a great target antigen, we never knew the spike protein itself was a toxin and was a pathogenic protein. So by vaccinating people we are inadvertently inoculating them with a toxin.' "

The source for this second POV is here , COVID-19 Vaccine-Generated Spike Protein is Safe, Contrary to Viral Claims

So we find at least two points of view on whether or not a spike protein is useful or harmful, depending on whom you read and/or believe. But neither even mention or address "demons," otherwise known as negative entities (taking the general Christian meaning rather than the original Greek, daemon, which simply means any disembodied spirit the good and bad taken together) likely because no one has ever been able to prove conclusively that such exists.

The idea that these entities can use a physical ailment, weakness, disease or even a mental condition as a way to inhabit and possess a body is one that I make despite not being able to prove it. Anyone can agree or disagree as they see fit to do, but I maintain that an entity that would seek to possess a body could indeed accomplish it more easily with physical ailments, damages or diseases, as well as any mental or emotional weaknesses or damages that may exist, all of which are beneficial to an entity taking control of a body they do not own.

Such entities would definitely use indiscriminately anything that would help them to accomplish the goal, whether a virus or its vaccine, if not using both to play it from both ends simultaneously. Science proves that each new variant of the virus that happens, is always weaker than the original, although now scientists have begun claiming otherwise. The death rates show the truth however (regarding COVID-19) as well as hospital bed usage and the reasons for that. Graphs show that the virus is not as deadly as was originally claimed despite many governments having adopted ever more authoritarian measures regarding the citizenry. Things of this nature are what make it appear that the final variation of COVID-19 will be Communism, if certain people/agencies have their way.

One recent bright spot of hope shows a method that people around the globe might be able to use to fight off the authoritarianism regarding this virus, and this came from a Canadian man in Alberta who is an oil worker dealing with Canadian regulation regarding COVID-19 being used to cripple his job and his source of work, and because of that he and his fellow workers have consistently been protesting (peacefully) for over 3 years. New regulations went into affect that resulted in it being outlawed to be in a group of people larger than ten. His protest group had far more involved so he was ticketed with a $1200 (Canadian) fine, which he challenged in court. To make it short, and risk going off topic (no demonic possession in this, only COVID-19) I'll say that he went to court and asked the Provincial gov't to show evidence of the isolated SARS-COV-2 virus. He wanted that entered into evidence officially and was expecting and fully prepared to submit once that happened, however as it turned out a few things happened. First they tried to sort of mislead him into going the wrong direction to defend himself, but in so doing sealed their defeat because they could NOT isolate the virus at all, much less show evidence that they could, and for that reason the court ruled in his favor and the Province lifted all restrictions the next day. That makes this method a good way for individuals to fight the political machinations that seem to be following the virus around the globe. Even if off topic, I thought this important enough to need to be shared, so apologies if I went too far with it.



And a short interview with the man: Canadian Man Wins In Court Against Covid Restrictions

In the end, it is my opinion that this contrived virus may or may not exist, and may or may not cause physical harm, but it appears to be politically leading to authoritarianism en masse, and the physical harm/effects of the virus and the vaccinations can potentially help demonic possession to in fact, occur. Whether or not that is the COVID-19 endgame I'll leave to the individual to decide.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 5, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> The first reported autopsy of a vaccinated individual however, showed that somehow spike proteins were found in every organ in the patients body... how could those have gotten to be so widespread in an individual's body? I can't say that the vaccine was the definite cause, but I can say that it appear very likely that spike proteins are in the vaccines. At least until someone can provide a better explanation/mechanism for this to happen. This autopsy was conducted in Germany by the way.
> 
> First Autopsy of Dead Person Vaccinated for Covid Found to Contain Spike Proteins in Every Organ of Body
> 
> In keeping the thread on topic, I cannot say with any degree of certainty how spike proteins would aid a demon in possessing a body, other than that the health of the individual IS often a cause of possession, or at the  very least opens holes in the aura making it an easier thing to accomplish.


*Part II*

Only a collective of people with unlimited resources could do what is now taking place. That is the primary object in my previous post with the secondary object being a guide to who and what their objective is.  That is the only way is it possible to understand what has happened did happen by direction and with a specific intent and purpose.

The reason I posted to this thread is that it address the unknown by asking if demonic possession is the end game of the Covid theater. So first off who would be capable of completing such a feat and why, and that is what the former post address.

Could the possession be directed, could it be random, would it open a pathway for possession, could the type of possession be directed or controlled?  The answer to all of these has a high probability of being yes on all counts.  This is because the technology itself is both technologically capable of accomplishing some aspects while perhaps unintentionally serving as a possible conduit to the mind, and that is because the way this technology works may connect it to what we understand as a gravitational field. In reality the gravitational field is a byproduct of a dielectric energy field which is incorporeal in nature and undoubtedly has some probable ability to connect consciousness across space throughout the universe.

_"Speaking at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Harari predicted a future where governments and corporations will be able to gather enough data about citizens around the world that, when combined with computational power, will let them completely predict – and manipulate – our decisions. Harari calls this concept "brain-hacking".
Brain-hacking is the next big nightmare, so we'll need antivirus for the mind | ZDNet_

It is also very important to realize that the Covid Vaccine uses a nano-carrier made from a liposome. Nano-particle based therapies promise to be as important to medical science as was the discovery of antibiotics. This technology is supposed to be, the be all and end all, and the miracle of our time; just as the Polio Vaccine was for another, and for that reason, as well as the potential profits to the health care industry, and many others, there is a concerted effort to stamp flat any resistance to this therapy. This public resistance is confounding the majority since the technology all seems quite logical and sensible. On the surface it would appear that you would have to be insane to not want the vaccine.

 However, you may have heard of water memory whereby water completes a self organization process forming crystalline patterns; otherwise known as living waters. Here are a few links.
Memory of Water: Dr. Masaru Emoto & Crystal Patterns, Jacques Benveniste, Homeopathy, Experiments
Dr Masaru Emoto on Human Consciousness and Water ~ Fractal Enlightenment
You may already know that salt water nearly matches the blood in our own bodies and is also conductive. Our blood, like that of the oceans, also forms a dielectric receiver, and which is important because what Quantum Physics calls the quantum field is the dielectric field. It is the same field of background energies  theorized by Steinmetz more than 100 years ago which he called  of counter-space. All these terms refer to one incorporeal energy source which makes our reality possible by binding the physical particles of matter together through the application of it's own ability to act as a magnetic field. So this background energy makes our reality literally, and it is one and the same thing no matter what terminology is appplied, but is not a particle field. It is not a field anything atomistic science can describe accurately, so quantum physics has to call it a quasi particle field, or the quantum field. This is the same energy field that was called the Aether by Tesla, Steinmetz, and many others. It's the same thing and it connects all the Universe together. Through it you can be anywhere instantaneously.
Dr. Emoto Proves Thoughts Create Reality | Shift Frequency

The Covid vaccine employs so-called nanocarriers which are also liquid crystals formed by so-called Liposomes, which then serve as the basis as nano-carriers, which are then coated with a pharmaceutical. The link has very clear and understandable explanations about the origins and development of liposomes as the basis for a nano~particle based therapy.  Understanding the nanotechnology in COVID-19 vaccines

Liposomes however have issues due to the formation of protein corona's around them once inside the body.
The Protein Corona as a Confounding Variable of Nanoparticle-Mediated Targeted Vaccine Delivery

As a result there are on going advances are aimed at overcoming the problems of protein formations coating the nano-crystals. Notice here I'm now saying these are "nano-crystals" as opposed to the misdirection terminology which refers to these liquid crystals as nano~carriers.
_"A novel process for producing cubic liquid crystalline nanoparticles (cubosomes) has been developed."_
https://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/la010161w

Another example would be the use of a nano~particle of iron oxide coated with a desired pharmaceutical which is then guided to a specific target by a magnet or magnetic field. (PDF) Biomedical Applications of Ultra-Small Magnetic Nanoparticles

crystal-radio – NANO BRAIN IMPLANT
10.31.2007 - Single nanotube makes world's smallest radio

This abstract from Harvard University deals with theoretical quantum physics and is entitled; "Quantum Vacuum Contribution to the momentum of dielectric media."  Quantum Vacuum Contribution to the Momentum of Dielectric Media
The full paper may be downloaded from Cornell University.
[physics/0304100] Quantum Vacuum Contribution to the Momentum of the Dielectric Media

Quote;"_. A new, Casimir like, quantum phenomenon is predicted: contribution of vacuum fluctuations to the motion of dielectric liquids in crossed electric and magnetic fields."_

In a nut shell this describes a situation whereby a DC magnetic field bisected perpendicularly by a high frequency AC field can cause an alteration in the so-called gravitational constant.  I could explain how this mimic's gravity but it's not important. What is important is that the predicted effects would link ones mind to the quantum field, which is really the dielectric counterspatial plane of background energies, and thereby enable cross connections across the Universe to any other mind in that same realm. Sometimes what I'm explaining here are called dimensions.  Dimensions are not physical planes as we understand but are incorporeal planes of energy where it is possible to interact with other beings. Much of what is known of dimensional travel is that it is made possible through the use of certain psychotropic drugs.

Now this aforementioned fact is well documented by reliable sources. One example would the work of the late Terence McKenna. Undoubtedly a thoughtful person might suspect that whole entire war on drugs is more related to preventing an awareness in the consciousness of the public that nature has provided us with natural conduits to talk to other species in other galaxies. Some of whom are said to be extremely dangerous and hostile and are also claimed to be at work on this planet right now.

I hope this then gives some firmer ground to stand upon when asking ourselves just how could this be possible?
________________ Part III​I know that first post I made sounded like it was scribbled by a wack~a~doodle's but neither I nor others have arrived at those conclusions accidentally. I'm hoping the last post provided a bit sturdier legs because I, and probably others, think there is a physical connection to the idea that demonic possession is tied to pharmaceuticals in general and specifically to psychotropic compounds. I have formulated a theory about how this takes place. On to this we can now add a pretty well founded suspicion that the new nano~carriers are another more advanced step in a series of steps involving crystalline formations and supposed drug therapies.

It is very likely that the goal of these supposedly helpful drugs was to instead probe the ability of artificial mind control using crystalline compounds and a covert, or at least un-suspected form of remote directive suggestions or possibly even control itself and acting through an officially denied medium immune from disruption and detection.

For example, how likely is it that in many major shooting's the murders were prescribed artificial psychotropic compounds?  When psychotropics are involved what you're really dealing with is some form of a weapon technology.

So to continue, let us carry the idea even further to physical manifestation's of apparent demons. All would begin with creating a conduit for connecting our physical realm with the Universal medium of the quantum field (the dielectric field), and somewhere in that quantum field lies a place apparently filled with disembodied beings, most of whom routinely visit each other in this medium according to the information I've cobbled together. So as far as I know it's not like a repository for souls. It's just another medium like water is a medium and this medium is where consciousness goes when it leaves the body, or at least this is one place it can go. That much seems confirmed.

Now let's consider that some person's have claimed to be able to communicate with UFO's such that they can seemingly make them appear upon command?   You see the link of course in calling forth UFO's is nearly identical to that used for calling forth Demons.  There is of course an obvious and big difference. One is apparently not hostile while the other is hostile and dangerous.

What you ask for is what you shall receive? Well probably so because the place your consciousness is sending it's calling card out to is filled with disembodied consciousness from across the Universe.  That is what the self labeled psychonauts have reported. Now if you've connected with on that's capable of working with the material of the dielectric field then theoretically it should be able to create matter in other locations. Perhaps even create the matter or being and then enter it's physical body.

I hope you're getting a sort of sense about the way this works.  Any really highly advanced civilization will more than likely be capable of doing this, of forming a physical object on another word and then manipulating it, and it is at least theorized that they could then also make a physical body and assume direct control over it by physically attaching their consciousness to the brain of that creation.

Now remember here what we are dealing with in these human made drug therapies that are all about creating crystalline shapes. Everybody who knows anything whatsoever about crystals knows they produce frequencies and the crystals are used to tune in to, act as conduits, to specific ranges of frequencies.  All the cells in our body vibrate. They even sing and some vibrate at unbelievably high rates.

All material matter in our visible Universe is held together by magnetism. It is the binder which gives volume and space to matter itself. It is the substance which enables particles to bind together to form rocks and cells. Yet this substance is itself not physical. It is incorporeal. Magnetism is the Aether in a coherent form like a rope is a coherent form of threads.

Are you getting the idea here how this all works? That we are ourselves created by this Aether substance, that our bodies are created by this substance, but that our minds are not and that our own consciousness exists in the substance itself?  Your consciousness is not in your physical body despite what some insist. This is not the case for all life but it is the case for humanity.

Our physical realm that we live in is bound together at atomic levels by magnetic fields. We know this as a fundamental truth. We know that this is true of our reality and if that were to end then all matter would come apart in our reality and yet we would not die bu would be exist as incorporeal souls until such time as a body became available that was suitable.

This means that consciousness can be carried through this background medium. Indeed the experimenter's of psychotropic pharmaceuticals tell us that there are beings in that background energy field that they have communicated with and in some instances even know and have repeatedly encountered and whom are individuals existing on other worlds out in the Cosmos.

We know that so called parapsychology and remote viewing are real and work really well for some people. This ability is enabled by these peoples skills to connect their consciouness with this background energy field and through it they can remotely travel and view other locations. This is precisely the same experience described by self described psychonauts; the experimental testers of the forbidden fruits.

If people really understood how this works our civilization would be expanding out in to the Universe. Our knowledge would be thousands of years more advanced. Other civilizations do understand. They do come here remotely and in doing that they can also create physical objects from seeming thin air.  Not all of whom are intent on trying to guide us humans to liberation.

The powers that be know what I've tried to explain. They have shown you they know through the camera lens.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 8, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> *Part II*
> 
> Only a collective of people with unlimited resources could do what is now taking place. That is the primary object in my previous post with the secondary object being a guide to who and what their objective is.  That is the only way is it possible to understand what has happened did happen by direction and with a specific intent and purpose.
> 
> ...


Long post and not easy to interject at specific parts of the post, unless I've merely forgotten how. In any case I'll have to respond to each part here at the bottom.

1. "Could the possession be directed, could it be random, would it open a pathway for possession, could the type of possession be directed or controlled?  The answer to all of these has a high probability of being yes on all counts.  This is because the technology itself is both technologically capable of accomplishing some aspects while perhaps unintentionally serving as a possible conduit to the mind, and that is because the way this technology works may connect it to what we understand as a gravitational field. In reality the gravitational field is a byproduct of a dielectric energy field which is incorporeal in nature and undoubtedly has some probable ability to connect consciousness across space throughout the universe."

Not by humans it can't. The best degree of control one can have is to prevent themselves being possessed by an entity. Some that are able to leave the body in full consciousness COULD temporarily enter and use a body, its owner then being put in the background,  but that carries with it a definitive recourse that can inconclusively end it, that being something in the form of a spiritual entity that prevents it happening further meaning preventing the individual that used another's body from repeating that. I have witnessed this be done by another living human and that is why I mention it. The vast majority of humanity hasn't the knowledge, ability nor skills required to do that.

That leaves disembodied entities who are usually the ones doing a possession, demons, djinn, etc. But they have to undertake a process to gain entry and in most cases this can't be done immediately, it may take months or years of "grooming" a human in the same way a pedophile grooms a minor they intend to abuse. Should that be successful, the chances grow ever stronger that the individual could be possessed mostly due to the choices they make which allow this to happen. Weakness of will and emotional states can make the manipulation far easier, but there will always be some who are strong of will and that perhaps have a more religious background that can aid them to an extent. I am speaking of completely normal human type situations coupled with the religious/spiritual points of view that enable one to be quite stronger and therefore harder to simply barge in on. Technology does indeed have an effect and an impact, both mentally and emotionally, and while it is true that it can help to open the way to a possession, in most cases to date that has also involved the same disembodied entities rather than humans controlling things. No entity is ever going to allow a mere human to tell them what to do because they simply don't need to. However, having said that, technology is moving forward and using it to effectively brainwash and put to "sleep" the individual consciousness, so as to allow for a possession is certainly on the horizon and almost here, if it isn't already.

Now to speak about the humans who would tend to be overseeing all of the factors necessary to control the population so widely, they have the money and the means, but most of them are also possessed themselves, so they are not in any degree of complete control. They too are mere tools, vehicles to be driven and used, whether they realize that or not. They certainly desire to be in control of humanity, of that there is no question, and they certainly are making every step toward that goal as possible, but even this is not just their idea, it is an obvious one that a human could think of and desire, but does that necessarily mean that it is free of the influence of an entity somewhere they may or may not be easily perceived? I can't claim to know the spiritual POV of any of these super rich and system controlling humans, but it is widely believed that they are Satanists who consume children, so whether or not one thinks that true or false doesn't change the fact that such a person might engage in some sort of spiritual practice or ritual to gain more power, so their being Satanists, whether literally by name or just by association with their negative desires and goals makes little difference. Entities would definitely possess such humans because it would be extraordinarily easy to do. No grooming required. They already have all of the prerequisites in place and could be easily "bought" with one degree or another of supernatural power or ability. It wouldn't take much to convince such a person.

These things would fit right in with the COVID "vaccine" idea as well as the entire pandemic and the authoritarianism that is already taking place in certain areas, and along with that comes the various effects of these "vaccines." It already has the greatest number of deaths of any vaccine in history, in fact according to the CDC that number outweighs the deaths caused by ALL vaccines. Depopulation anyone? The Georgia Guidestones suggest it. I have a number of videos to present in regard to the vaccine as well as authoritarianism and reducing the global population, as all  appear to be literally happening as we speak. Now I am not well versed on dielectrical energy fields, but they may well figure into all of this in ways I am not yet aware of too, so feel free to speak up if anything suggests that to anyone. I will say this however, consciousness doesn't need any outside thing to connect it across the entirety of the universe, it already has that ability inherent in it, the problem is that we with our inexperienced minds do not necessarily know or remember how to use that across such a space, but consciousness merely exists here in space, or where space is found. Not all areas even have space as such. It appears incorporeal because we are looking at it from a physical viewpoint, but it is nowhere near as all encompassing as it might seem. It is possible to go quite beyond those limitations of matter, energy, space and time (to borrow a phrase from L. Ron Hubbard and Dianetics). I'll state right now that I only used the term, but I do not practice Dianetics or Scientology, so I am not speaking from the POV of either.

Now back to that vaccine and the microparticles that are present within them. First, after rereading part of the post I'm responding to, I'll say outright that demonic possession in no way requires drugs. I know this to be a fact. I cannot prove it to anyone else, but I'll maintain that no psychotropic agent f any sort is required to experience possession or to see an entity. Having said that, the use of psychotropic agents or substances can certainly make it easier for an entity to possess or affect an individual. They are not necessarily linked with UFO's (aliens are not demons) though some believe them to always be. They CAN be, but are not necessarily associated in all cases. I've seen UFOs a number of times, but I cannot say with any certainty that any were not of earth, i simply have no clue and was never contacted by anything regarding them I also cannot say that they aren't military craft. I just have no idea about them in regards to the earlier comment by dielectric. Earlier in this thread graphene was mentioned, so I bring that up because I found a video of a vaccinated individual that somehow figured out that a microchip had been included in the vaccine (despite the great many that ridicule the idea calling it a conspiracy theory) and I'll include that video here so everyone can watch it be pulled on under the skin by a magnet and be dug out of the skin and removed. Some metal was in the guy at the very least, but I've heard it theorized or claimed that the many "jabs" and following boosters all inject a metallic substance (graphene?) that would eventually be incorporated into a supercomputer run by an AI.

COVID Vax Contains Graphene Microchip

Now I am going to leave it there and only state that I disagree with some of the end of the above post about us being created by Aether, though I will admit that everything in the Physical Plane does indeed vibrate and that that "song" is extremely important, both physically but also spiritually and on many levels, but the Music transcends the Aether to say the least, so while one could easily follow that idea that we were created from it, if one were to follow it beyond the physical, you would eventually reach a place where there is no Aether, but consciousness itself still exists.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 13, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Long post and not easy to interject at specific parts of the post, unless I've merely forgotten how. In any case I'll have to respond to each part here at the bottom.
> 
> 1. "Could the possession be directed, could it be random, would it open a pathway for possession, could the type of possession be directed or controlled?  The answer to all of these has a high probability of being yes on all counts.  This is because the technology itself is both technologically capable of accomplishing some aspects while perhaps unintentionally serving as a possible conduit to the mind, and that is because the way this technology works may connect it to what we understand as a gravitational field. In reality the gravitational field is a byproduct of a dielectric energy field which is incorporeal in nature and undoubtedly has some probable ability to connect consciousness across space throughout the universe."
> 
> ...


Implant Removed From The Arm Of A COVID-19 Vaccinated Individual


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Aug 13, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> COVID Vax Contains Graphene Microchip


woah. That video strongly reminded me of a 'higherside chats' podcast episode from years back, discussing BLACK GOO, way before all this coco business. Which I must admit, I had mentally written off at the time as proper ATS material. It probably still is, but the mental link has creeped me out a bit.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 13, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> woah. That video strongly reminded me of a 'higherside chats' podcast episode from years back, discussing BLACK GOO, way before all this coco business. Which I must admit, I had mentally written off at the time as proper ATS material. It probably still is, but the mental link has creeped me out a bit.


Thoroughly understandable, and while I am not certain I've seen anything about "black goo," it sounds familiar for some reason. I might've heard of the idea in some form before. Either way, that video IS disturbing, and only reinforces my belief that the "vaccine" isn't one at all and likely has an ulterior motive for being forced on people around the globe. I'll never submit to that demand and I'll choose my individuality as being FAR more important than the collective health of the world, with no offense meant toward anyone else.

Also, and this remains on topic of this thread, isn't being subdued mentally by an AI component in the vaccine just as bad as being actually possessed by a demon? I think it is, though that then brings the question of whether or not those who would sit atop this world government run by an AI aren't already possessed by demons. It seems all to easy for all of these things to possibly fit into the purpose of a demon, or group of them who would possess only so as to have control over those in question. That would be the most direct way they could gain from doing it. Something seems to be going on with all of this, whether or not it is being overseen/orchestrated by a demon/Archangel/Archon/ Satan/Demiurge itself or not. Looking at it both physically and spiritually, the end goal of those who would subject humanity to this forced vaccination/possession seems to be very much the same thing. Control.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Aug 13, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Thoroughly understandable, and while I am not certain I've seen anything about "black goo," it sounds familiar for some reason. I might've heard of the idea in some form before. Either way, that video IS disturbing, and only reinforces my belief that the "vaccine" isn't one at all and likely has an ulterior motive for being forced on people around the globe. I'll never submit to that demand and I'll choose my individuality as being FAR more important than the collective health of the world, with no offense meant toward anyone else.
> 
> Also, and this remains on topic of this thread, isn't being subdued mentally by an AI component in the vaccine just as bad as being actually possessed by a demon? I think it is, though that then brings the question of whether or not those who would sit atop this world government run by an AI aren't already possessed by demons. It seems all to easy for all of these things to possibly fit into the purpose of a demon, or group of them who would possess only so as to have control over those in question. That would be the most direct way they could gain from doing it. Something seems to be going on with all of this, whether or not it is being overseen/orchestrated by a demon/Archangel/Archon/ Satan/Demiurge itself or not. Looking at it both physically and spiritually, the end goal of those who would subject humanity to this forced vaccination/possession seems to be very much the same thing. Control.


Black Goo - Harold Kautz - THC

Here is a link to the podcast from circa 2015. I used to just listen for entertainment purposes, and found this one particularly stretching the limits. And while I still think perhaps it was, a lot of the matter in the blurb seems quite eerie in retrospect. 

_"German researcher, Harald Kautz Vella joins THC to break down his deep level research into the true nature of the Elite’s campaigns against humanity. According to Harald’s research, an invading version of what is knows as “black goo” landed on our planet roughly 80,000 years ago. This black goo could be considered a type of alien A.I. or a “seed device” for creating life within a biosphere. This invader does not belong here, and has been attempting to unpack it’s program to the determent of our natural order. It contains remnants of it’s original lifeforms, spider type beings, which have been coaxing the elite into carrying out their plans for Earth bound manifestation for as long as we know.  Our energies have been used as feed, and our environment has been tweaked to make the people weak. The plan to get these higher dimensional Archonic  beings to “hook” into their human husks is getting closer all the time, and is at the heart of the transhumanist agenda.

Recently, Harald has made contact with higher dimensional beings that could be considered “guardians” of the planet, who have assured him these unnatural plans will be disrupted. Time will tell."_

FWIW I still appreciate there is an element of ATS about it.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 13, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Black Goo - Harold Kautz - THC
> 
> Here is a link to the podcast from circa 2015. I used to just listen for entertainment purposes, and found this one particularly stretching the limits. And while I still think perhaps it was, a lot of the matter in the blurb seems quite eerie in retrospect.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'll give that a listen though I may not necessarily agree with or accept whatever is claimed regarding the black goo.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 13, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Black Goo - Harold Kautz - THC
> 
> Here is a link to the podcast from circa 2015. I used to just listen for entertainment purposes, and found this one particularly stretching the limits. And while I still think perhaps it was, a lot of the matter in the blurb seems quite eerie in retrospect.
> 
> ...


I doubt I'll find time to listen to this unfortunately but will try to.  However, does he talk in this about this goo being involved in the Falkland Islands War with Agrentian in the early 80's?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 13, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Black Goo - Harold Kautz - THC
> 
> Here is a link to the podcast from circa 2015. I used to just listen for entertainment purposes, and found this one particularly stretching the limits. And while I still think perhaps it was, a lot of the matter in the blurb seems quite eerie in retrospect.
> 
> ...


I'm 41 minutes in and this guy being interviewed said the same thing I just did, that "it is all about control." I'm not sure I agree with his view of free will, but I'll say more after I finish it.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 14, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> "German researcher, Harald Kautz Vella joins THC to break down his deep level research into the true nature of the Elite’s campaigns against humanity. According to Harald’s research, an invading version of what is knows as “black goo” landed on our planet roughly 80,000 years ago. This black goo could be considered a type of alien A.I. or a “seed device” for creating life within a biosphere. This invader does not belong here, and has been attempting to unpack it’s program to the determent of our natural order.



They jumped a few sharks with this in the X-Files TV series back in the 90's.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 15, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> I'm 41 minutes in and this guy being interviewed said the same thing I just did, that "it is all about control." I'm not sure I agree with his view of free will, but I'll say more after I finish it.


That was something else. Interesting but I can't say that I agree with all of his conclusions. There MAY be a spider like alien race that has or is made of black goo, I can't say it's true or untrue and I've never seen one either.

I understand the idea that higher beings exist because they're all non physical and existing on what is either a higher plane than the Physical, or a higher dimension, but may not necessarily be much higher. By that I mean that any supra-Physical level to a plane may exist while being completely unperceivable to the masses of the human race, though some would have the ability to perceive to one extent or another and in any variety of ways.

His assertions that humans are naturally vegans I find unlikely and he cannot prove the claim. While some vegetable sources of protein do exist, the simple fact remains that our brain size increased dramatically from eating meat, though that point is argued by scientists as to whether it was caused by meat or just fat. Either way that came from eating animals and was impossible to happen from eating plant matter alone. He implies some sort of unavoidable karma due to the killing of animals, and I disagree with that too, simply because plants are also killed by vegans before they can be eaten, so the exact same standard would apply regardless. I've had vegans argue that because plants have no spine or nervous system, it is still morally higher to eat those rather than killing animals, but science also proves that plants react to being cut or plucked out of the ground, they in fact "scream" for lack of a better term for comparison.

To do that they obviously have some way to sense that it is happening whether by a spine/nervous system or some other feature that makes the sensation possible. It is a well known and proven fact that it does indeed happen, so some form of perception to some degree is necessary, whether a plant is literally conscious or not (and science makes no such claim so that idea is not readily accepted as possible or real). They emit a sound that cannot be heard by the human ear, but whether this is a vibration or occurs in some other fashion I am not certain, it is just described in the way of being a sound. The sensation of consciously experiencing the  being killed from the animal's POV is certainly a thing that CAN happen, but doesn't necessarily happen every time and is in no way a requirement for reaching any particular state, and that I take from having read many books regarding various religions and or spiritual paths that specifically seek that sort of awareness. They exist but it isn't necessarily an experience that holds as much import as that man believes, or that it did for him. That was his subjective experience of it, but in the sense of overall importance I say it simply isn't a requirement for everyone.

That in no way invalidates his experience and it also in no way proves to anyone that it is a required experience for them. It may have served an important purpose for him however, for the sake of learning. I would also say that negative entities are not necessarily always tied to black goo either. They simply exist regardless of any alien substance that may be sometimes affiliated, though that doesn't necessarily mean they are never associated or connected with one another. I'd agree with E. Bearclaw that this interview may have stretched the limits quite a bit, it did in my opinion too, but it was interesting to hear just the same. It was certainly different.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 15, 2021)

Imo, this thread is struggling to stay on-topic.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Aug 15, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Imo, this thread is struggling to stay on-topic.


My apologies, I appreciate that was on me although it was not my intention. I agree that that message of that video is out there, and full of a serious amount of trite - the x-files analogy sums it up well. I appreciate posting it was not necessarily due to it being on topic, but because the graphene microchip video dug up some strange memory of it that creeped me out more than a little so maybe a personal connection rather than a relevant connection. Anyway, consider it dropped now.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 16, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> My apologies, I appreciate that was on me although it was not my intention. I agree that that message of that video is out there, and full of a serious amount of trite - the x-files analogy sums it up well. I appreciate posting it was not necessarily due to it being on topic, but because the graphene microchip video dug up some strange memory of it that creeped me out more than a little so maybe a personal connection rather than a relevant connection. Anyway, consider it dropped now.


Well I don't think black goo is off topic but in any event;

Covid is part of an operation to destroy the Western democracies. Covid is not itself an end game, but may be an enabling key part to the end game, because obviously and despite the denials by traitors in the main stream, the real threat is the vaccine itself, and anyone can look at the available evidence and medical and research papers to know that is a factual statement. This vaccine is obviously a trojan horse. We have no real idea how dangerous it is, but it is dangerous, it is experimental, it has killed tens of thousands already that we know of.

However, we are living through a silent holocaust with the corporate committees of social media and broadcast media both engaged in covering over massive numbers of dead and disabled, and you know you can't call them Nazi's either because they made telling the truth illegal as a hate crime, so this will continue. Social media and the broadcast media are using their so-called super rights to smother the screams of the dying so that the public does not become aware that a campaign of genocide is happening in their mist. What could their motives possibly be for not truthfully and fully fulfilling their duties as investigators? Obviously we have internal enemies trying to kill or enslave all us inside a totalitarian political system. Somehow I think that would suit them very fine.

The end game is to establish global communism under the rule of the CCP (Chinese Communist Party). This is a partnership plan undertaken by the elites whom sold the people of the west in exchange for promises of royalty as rulers in the new world order of global communism.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 16, 2021)

In my opinion, all that


Dielectric said:


> Well I don't think black goo is off topic but in any event;
> 
> Covid is part of an operation to destroy the Western democracies. Covid is not itself an end game, but may be an enabling key part to the end game, because obviously and despite the denials by traitors in the main stream, the real threat is the vaccine itself, and anyone can look at the available evidence and medical and research papers to know that is a factual statement. This vaccine is obviously a trojan horse. We have no real idea how dangerous it is, but it is dangerous, it is experimental, it has killed tens of thousands already that we know of.
> 
> ...


What you have said is true and provable, although the MSM refuses to report much of it. But others do, such as this :





Latest CDC-VAERS Data Shows 400,000 Injuries Following COVID Vaccine


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 16, 2021)

And now the absolute proof.
The US pharma company Pfizer is reportedly asking for military bases and sovereign assets as guarantee for vaccines and complete exemption from all liability.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 16, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> And now the absolute proof.
> The US pharma company Pfizer is reportedly asking for military bases and sovereign assets as guarantee for vaccines and complete exemption from all liability.



They want these countries to pay because that is the deal they've had for decades in the US. The US taxpayer pays for all damages when a vax manufacturer gets sued and loses, and somehow that is legal. Companies CAN be sued for damages, but not for the COVID-19 vax, at least not until the trial period (of the human experimentation) is over in 2024. Here is a Newsweek article saying the same thing, but they don't seem to mention taxpayer monies being used, at least not directly, but all of the agencies that oversee this are governmental agencies so where does the gov't get money? One source. Obviously Big Pharma is reaching much further in foreign nations than they've been allowed to here, thus far anyhow. They own no military bases but they've gotten quite far with a forced military-wide vaccination.

Fact Check: Are pharmaceutical companies immune from COVID-19 vaccine lawsuits?


Shabda Preceptor said:


> They want these countries to pay because that is the deal they've had for decades in the US. The US taxpayer pays for all damages when a vax manufacturer gets sued and loses, and somehow that is legal. Companies CAN be sued for damages, but not for the COVID-19 vax, at least not until the trial period (of the human experimentation) is over in 2024. Here is a Newsweek article saying the same thing, but they don't seem to mention taxpayer monies being used, at least not directly, but all of the agencies that oversee this are governmental agencies so where does the gov't get money? One source. Obviously Big Pharma is reaching much further in foreign nations than they've been allowed to here, thus far anyhow. They own no military bases but they've gotten quite far with a forced military-wide vaccination.
> 
> Fact Check: Are pharmaceutical companies immune from COVID-19 vaccine lawsuits?


Judging by many of the things that the pharmaceutical companies have done for so long, I have to question how many of the people in control of them are possessed, because the idea is far from impossible, whether one is religious or not. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 16, 2021)

This thread has indeed "gone for a walk in the woods".


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 16, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> They want these countries to pay because that is the deal they've had for decades in the US. The US taxpayer pays for all damages when a vax manufacturer gets sued and loses, and somehow that is legal. Companies CAN be sued for damages, but not for the COVID-19 vax, at least not until the trial period (of the human experimentation) is over in 2024. Here is a Newsweek article saying the same thing, but they don't seem to mention taxpayer monies being used, at least not directly, but all of the agencies that oversee this are governmental agencies so where does the gov't get money? One source. Obviously Big Pharma is reaching much further in foreign nations than they've been allowed to here, thus far anyhow. They own no military bases but they've gotten quite far with a forced military-wide vaccination.
> 
> Fact Check: Are pharmaceutical companies immune from COVID-19 vaccine lawsuits?


Of course the one thing about contractual law is that fraud voids all contracts. Hence if fraud is established then any supposed immunity is void. If fraud could be established between the CDC, as has some have accused the CDC of conspiring with the corporations, then that would dispel any supposed protections.

However, legalities only really work when the societies they exist in are also law abiding, and quite frankly only when the leadership is itself acting inside the same bounds as everyone else, and that is clearly not the case what with virtual royal edicts being issued in tandem with state sponsored threats of terror to back them up. Fact Check: Are pharmaceutical companies immune from COVID-19 vaccine lawsuits?


Shabda Preceptor said:


> Judging by many of the things that the pharmaceutical companies have done for so long, I have to question how many of the people in control of them are possessed, because the idea is far from impossible, whether one is religious or not. Just my opinion.


No argument there from me.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 16, 2021)

I have neighbours who have all taken the needle. Some say it's just so they can get back into England - they are all ex-pats. They are also all 'old people'. One has now suddenly developed anemia and I was immediately reminded of this:

Iron, the Great Protector - its Removal from Society

There was also a comment about something from a Star Trek episode whereby someone was using a very powerful magnet that could "leech all the iron from your blood," but I can't find it now.

Is this the graphene doing its job I wonder?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 16, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have neighbours who have all taken the needle. Some say it's just so they can get back into England - they are all ex-pats. They are also all 'old people'. One has now suddenly developed anemia and I was immediately reminded of this:
> 
> Iron, the Great Protector - its Removal from Society
> 
> ...


I can't say for certain, but from what I've read thus far, it certainly seems possible, or at the very least not impossible. Graphene can assemble itself into things for performing different tasks, sort of like legos in a way. They say that a computer can do that by interacting with the graphene which is how it is instructed what to build and for which purpose, so it could be designed for that (afaik) or the leeching of iron could be a side effect. I'm not certain.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 17, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Graphene can assemble itself into things for performing different tasks, sort of like legos in a way. They say that a computer can do that by interacting with the graphene which is how it is instructed what to build and for which purpose, so it could be designed for that (afaik)



That must be an X-Files episode I missed.


----------



## Citezenship (Aug 17, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> That must be an X-Files episode I missed.


Think it was the new one.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 17, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> That must be an X-Files episode I missed.


Doubtful, but potentially quite possible as the word existed since 1986 as coined by the theoretical discoverers ( Hanns-Peter Boehm, Ralph Setton and Eberhard Stumpp)... I guess the series writers/producers didn't find it interesting enough, IF they ever knew or looked. Unfortunately no one actually isolated it until 2004, and the X-Files series stopped in '02, although it was restarted in 2018, and I've no idea how long that went on or if it still does, due to my lack of interest in the show. I stopped paying attention by '97 or so,and then only on reruns. But not generally accepted technological things often were the subject matter, so who knows?


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 18, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I have neighbours who have all taken the needle. Some say it's just so they can get back into England - they are all ex-pats. They are also all 'old people'. One has now suddenly developed anemia and I was immediately reminded of this:
> 
> Iron, the Great Protector - its Removal from Society
> 
> ...



I came here intent on posting a link where Sandra Bullock said that the horror film "Bred Box" was about 5G technology.

Ok, so now as usual I'm scribbling an abstract which should be a foreward for my next block buster book, but you see this is not some simple problem nor simple reactions we are witness to. Demonic possession is in my opinion likely caused when a conduit is opened between our temporal gravitational field and that of the hyper-spatial domain which creates it and our Universe.

Human beings are finely tuned biological life forms who are dependent upon a carefully orchestrated symbiosis between nature and the biological materials we are both made from and consume. We are designed and adapted to this planet. Not to outer-space or hyper-space, which is not the same thing as outer-space, but rather hyperspace is an incorporeal realm which we have evidence demonstrating it existence and is the theoretical transport mechanism for travel to all points in the 3#D Universe.

That StarTrek episode you mention is a very interesting angle I hadn't thought of. The one I recall is titled "Man Trap," and it's a story about a man living alone on a planet with a supposedly beautiful woman, but whom was really the sole surviving example of a species of shape shifting creatures that lived on salt. After the crew lands to check on this man the creature begins luring crewmen way and begins feeding on them, leaving squid like suction marks all over their bodies.  Maybe that's the one that you're thinking about?
Salt vampire

At this point I would consider almost anything as possible no matter how improbable because we are dealing here with substances of the highest technological order and while the medical professionals might not be aware of it, it is my opinion that there is a high probablility that what else may be happening with these supposed vaccines also impinges on the latest theories of gravitation; which involves theoretical particle physics known as quantum gravitational hypothesis, as well as an opposing theory of gravitation, with that one sometimes referred to as the dielectric simplex theory. The foundations for the dielectric theory are based on the origins and sources of magnetism. The magnetic field is what gives space and volume to matter. It is what makes reality real in a very real sense and yet it is itself not a corporeal substance. That is to say, it ain't matter, it ain't a particle, and yet we only exist because of it.
Uncovering the missing Secrets of Magnetism : Ken L Wheeler : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
Salt vampire

To put some meat on the aforementioned, the idea here is that it may be possible, perhaps even likely in my view, that naif's enscounced in medical research unwittingly (*perhaps helpfully guided there) have concocted a witch's brew of sorts; for really that's almost the best way to describe what the potential ramifications for this potion might be.

In my opinion we are talking here about introducing substances whose possible influence involve so called gravitational field forces. I've tried to talk to some medical jackasses about what they might be doing and why people are dying but ya know they just scoffed at the ideas I offered them. Never mind those ideas are founded upon published texts and or are actually being taught in colleges and universities as advanced sciences. In their pea brains there's no possible way lipids, the manufactured geometric polymer coated fat proteins used as so-called nano-carriers (*really these are liquid nano-crystals) could be involved in any significant way with things we are only now beginning to think are involved with gravitational fields and hyperspatial transport through what these same idiots call the quantum field (really it's the dielectric field).

OK, well probably losing a lot of people but trying to get you all to understand that they do not know what they are monkeying with, and more alarmingly don't give a damn either, and even if the previously used methodology of approving drugs had been used, and it wasn't,  that too is no proof of safety for there are truly key differences involved from all other previous forms of vaccines. One of which is how the vaccine is carried throughout the entire body, and that one involved this manufactured nano-carriers, which are in reality gell like, de facto liquid nano-crystalline particles.

Our bodies cells vibrate, they make noises, they sing, they harmonize, and they vibrate at very high frequencies, one vibrates at billions of times per second if I recall correctly. These vibrations are a key part to what some think is also a part to how to produce gravitation, and when we talk about gravitation we are discussing changes in relative weight in mass, and this is true in both of the previously mentioned theories of gravity, but that is not all, and in both theories which seek to explain gravity another key part is the inclusion of incoherent particles interacting with so called subatomic particles or the dielectric field as the case may be.

Now it doesn't take a PHD in theoretical physics to understand that if your body were suddenly put into hyperspace or outer space as the case may be that there would be sudden and drastic effects. Such as blood suddenly and seemingly inexplicably jetting out someones nose, which has been videoed so we know that is a possibility, and in my opinion there can only be one explanation for that because whether one approves of Ken Wheelers dielectric simplex theory or the officially acknowledged version of gravity, in both instances any changes in the gravitational field would produce an instantaneous reaction, which is what can be seen happening virtually instantaneously to some very young man in a video floating around on bitchute, odysee, and other real information sites.

The velocity of magnetism is instantaneous, and magnetism is a hyperspatial medium, we know that, it's not debatable. Whatever hyperspace may be it also includes the same incorporeal energies which create magnetism. Whether quantum or dielectric theory, both say that gravity is the product of an incoherent magnetism, or what some may call an incoherent dipole field fluxing at high frequencies, plus a few other incidentals. The point is that is what I'm seeing in these video's.

Counter space is a hyper spatial domain, or what some have called another dimension, but it was theorized by Charles Proteus Steinmetz. This domain is not a corporeal realm. Do you understand what that word corporeal means?

  In my mind it is complete insanity to have this technology even remotely considered for anything other than last ditch life saving efforts and only then upon full disclosure of what the effects could be. That's clearly nothing like what is happening right now. Instead outright bald faced lies are being told as people drop dead, spew blood out their noses almost instantaneously after being inject, go in to cardiac arrest, have strokes, black outs, ect, all of which have been criminally characterized as quote; "minor complications."
Ok, so if you've managed to struggle thus far... then let me try to put this simply and it is simple; getting to simple is the problem.

OK, so now  keep this idea of nano-carriers in the background and instead imagine each one is a kind of teeny tiny magnet, which it actually is since it chemical charge makes it an electro-chemical magnet. Pretty simple idea right, and remember these so called nano carriers are liquids encased in a polymer shell, which unlike any other cells in your body are geometric shaped quasi-crystals being put in a liquid filled with vibrating living tissue, and these same so called nano-carriers are particles that have been designed to be vibrated by high frequency electromagnetic fields.

The magnetic field comes out from a hyperspatial domain theorized as being counter space, meaning it's counter to our space. We know this because magnets don't attract but rather create a barycenter point towards which each will gravitate. If, as in the case of non-magnetic materials this same cause and effect takes place, otherwise known as mutual mass attraction, then the explanation lies in there being in-coherent magnetism within each mass and or particle, which is why gravity is not magnetic, even though all mass has a measurable magnetism. Instead mass has incoherent magnetism where all the particles that make up the mass maintain a constant state of flux such that no coherent magnetic field arises.  This is where the high frequency fluxing of magnetic particles becomes significant, and in addition, magnetism is more potent the smaller the particle is, which is conclusively and easily demonstrated.

Thus, put simply, any mass of quasi-crystalline particles possessing a magnetic field fluxing at a high frequency may produce a sudden and unpredictable change in the local gravitational field of that mass, especially if this induced change takes place accidentally or by design while concurrent with another magnetic field perpendicular to the mass fluxing state. In other words, you might suddenly become weightless, or suddenly have blood cells that weigh many times their normal weight due to a changed gravitational field in their immediate vicinity. Now, do ya think that would be positive thing?  Probably not huh?  Now what kind of environment doth normal humans live in today? Would that be one where the air is filled with microwaves and other electromagnetic devices.

Why have some had immediate consequences whilst others have not? Blood types, chemical ph balance differences, random unpredictable electromagnetic radio/micro/radar waves intersecting all at the wrong time? Direct connection to a hyperspatial domain where life cannot exist and only the consciousness of the soul?  Yes,  I think that might not be an unreasonable expectation, that and more in all probability.

These realms which have been called other dimensions have been mathematically calculated to exist, an can be demonstrated to exist, at least in that is true in the case of magnetism,  for that is where magnetism comes from. It comes from another dimension, a so called hper-spatial energy field, and that plane of reality is not our plane of reality.  Rather it is what creates our plane of reality. We may be able to use it to cross the limitless vastness of the Universe but it is not a plane we can live in physically, although we can apparently go there mentally and many have done so.

Those that have tell us there are aliens that travel there mentally and exist there as we do physically albeit as a mental construct, and they are said to be so adept at traveling to this incorporeal realm, and at making themselves appear as they do in physical form that we know some of the species are insectoids, and it's said these species of alien use it as place for study and experimentation. As far fetched as that may first strike someone, you have to remember that we know mathematically and by the physical example of magnetism, and by these reports that this is probably a reality.

 If we are to believe these accounts, and you have no reason not to, then what we have understood as evil are really experiences with advanced alien life. These other life forms do not live there. They do exist there with a skill equal to being really there.
They are not physically there but since this is the medium which give matter space and volume they can use it create matter out of seeming thin air. Monsters or UFO's or whatever.

We humans are not thinking in this way because our thinking has been guided, but any civilization that has the technology to cross the galaxy, let alone between galaxies, would probably not be physically doing that with physical ships don't ya see?  Instead they would master this domain, this so called other dimension, and from there a literal view of the Universe is possible together with creating artificial vehicles and or creatures as representatives of virtually anything you care to imagine.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 18, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Doubtful, but potentially quite possible as the word existed since 1986 as coined by the theoretical discoverers ( Hanns-Peter Boehm, Ralph Setton and Eberhard Stumpp)..



Well let's not forget they had the technology to put a man on the Moon in 1969, so theoretical microscopic remote-controlled Lego bricks in '86... equally as credible imo.

@Dielectric a very interesting non-supernatural explanation for the paranormal. There's a lot to digest in there. Many thanks.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 18, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Well let's not forget they had the technology to put a man on the Moon in 1969, so theoretical microscopic remote-controlled Lego bricks in '86... equally as credible imo.
> 
> @Dielectric a very interesting non-supernatural explanation for the paranormal. There's a lot to digest in there. Many thanks.


You might think that, but in theory nothing is really incredible. Some still insist to this day that we never actually went to the moon (speaking of the technology that existed or exists today) and that all of the video was filmed in the desert and slowed down. I don't necessarily adopt that view but I can't help but wonder how anyone comes to believe that so I look into it out of curiosity. Even if it were I doubt that a theorist would stop theorizing. Karl Marx's economic/social theories have been proven wrong repeatedly and yet many still go all in with his theoretical economic system that has never yet actually worked out in real life the way he claimed (and too many believe) it could "If done right."  One might argue (and many do) that they just aren't in any vaccines, but some vaccinated individuals still show otherwise. As for the  "theoretical microscopic remote-controlled Lego bricks in '86," and I quote Wiki :

In 1859 Benjamin Collins Brodie became aware of the highly lamellar structure of thermally reduced graphite oxide.[5][6]

The structure of graphite was identified in 1916[7] by the related method of powder diffraction.[8] It was studied in detail by Kohlschütter and Haenni in 1918, who described the properties of graphite oxide paper.[9] Its structure was determined from single-crystal diffraction in 1924.[10]

The theory of graphene was first explored by P. R. Wallace in 1947 as a starting point for understanding the electronic properties of 3D graphite.[3][11] The emergent massless Dirac equation was first pointed out by Gordon W. Semenoff, David DiVincenzo and Eugene J. Mele.[12] Semenoff emphasized the occurrence in a magnetic field of an electronic Landau level precisely at the Dirac point. This level is responsible for the anomalous integer quantum Hall effect.[13][14][15]

The earliest TEM images of few-layer graphite were published by G. Ruess and F. Vogt in 1948.[16] Later, single graphene layers were observed directly by electron microscopy.[17] Before 2004 intercalated graphite compounds were studied under a transmission electron microscope (TEM). Researchers occasionally observed thin graphitic flakes ("few-layer graphene") and possibly even individual layers. An early, detailed study on few-layer graphite dates to 1962 when Boehm reported producing monolayer flakes of reduced graphene oxide.[18][19][20][21]

Starting in the 1970s single layers of graphite were grown epitaxially on top of other materials.[22] This "epitaxial graphene" consists of a single-atom-thick hexagonal lattice of sp2-bonded carbon atoms, as in free-standing graphene. However, significant charge transfers from the substrate to the epitaxial graphene, and in some cases, the d-orbitals of the substrate atoms hybridize with the π orbitals of graphene, which significantly alters the electronic structure of epitaxial graphene.

So, you  can see that it was hardly impossible nor unlikely that such was known of or proven to exist, but I'm not certain that in 1986 the "remote control" effects were necessarily known, much less the computer controlled versions that very easily exist today with our wifi and much more powerful computers and programming. Science does evolve after all or at least is supposed to. Currently it seems as if many would like to also stop that from happening as there are so many competing statements about so called "science" involving a man made (or at least changed or added to) virus. So the debate goes on, just not about whether or not a single layer of graphene could exist, because it's been observed. What its behavior is or can be when used or influence by an electromagnetic field controlled by a computer, I cannot do other than read, because I am no scientist.

You aren't required to believe anything and are welcomed to having an opinion, but if you look into it, you can find out that certain things are a lot less than unbelievable. I don't necessarily trust Wikipedia, but I'm not about to go out and try to perform any of the science to prove or disprove it. I'm not that interested in the topic and will just not accept any claimed vaccine despite being in a higher risk group due to it. When my day comes to die, I'll go to it without challenge, but I MAY try everything I can to prevent it just from being as stubborn as I naturally am. Most would I think, it's a built in survival instinct.

As for @Dielectric's post,  I %100 agree and have not yet digested or understood all of it myself

Quoted piece taken from : Discovery of graphene - Wikipedia


----------



## Potato (Aug 18, 2021)

@Dielectric gives a description of alternate realms that strongly reminds me of Warhammer 40k's Immaterium or "warp". I don't want to bore everyone by pasting long-winded explanations of fictional worlds, but anyone familiar with the 40k universe will be able to flesh out this proposed corridor. I did find this quote appropriate:

"_The Warp is a strange and terrible place. You might as well throw a traveller into a sea of sharks and tell him to swim home as send him through the Warp unprotected. Better it is not to let common man travel through the stars. Better still, let him not know such a thing is feasible._"

—Fra Safrane, 5th Aide to Navigator De'el


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you all for the appreciation. Sorry it's so long winded.

 The idea was/is to try to first give an understandable explanation for matter creation as something that is at least theoretically understood.

Just remember the dielectric field is counter spatial, meaning it is incorporeal, but it is what creates space as distance and it is what gives matter volume; so an analogy would be Dr. Who's phone booth where the inside has much greater volume than the outside.  This is also something to ponder when it comes to UFO's or other unexplained phenomena which suddenly change in size (volume). When you see or read of accounts where that happens, and there are many, then you can be sure that shifting in size or scale is the result of control over this counter spatial domain of the dielectric field.

A field is all encompassing; meaning it exists everywhere. Under _normal conditions_ a magnet works everywhere, every place, at all times. That incorporeal substance which makes up the magnetic is what also creates the physical Universe, and through that same field the consciousness of the soul moves; just as a boat moves upon the water. This is why humans do not ever really die.

 If life is a temporal condition, then know too that death is also a temporal condition, which is not the case for all species.

Also just be clear in understanding that magnetism is an unknown. We only know it is a part of the dielectric field. Beyond that we don't know jack, not really, so it may only be a small part of that space, we just do not know, but we do know that the mind is itself connected to that field and that it is influenced greatly by it.

Shabda is the true expert here in this topic and could provide examples of physical demon manifestations, and even though physical manifestations are not specific to the thread, the idea was that if you can begin to wrap your head around this idea of there being a medium, like water is a medium, and through which the consciousness moves and can exist in, then the idea of how one could be hijacked mentally starts to have some sort of meat on it and that was my intent.

PS:
____________________________________________
Think of the explanation not as a non-supernatural and more like an explanation of the supernatural; these things we are talking about are still supernatural.  Possessions and manifestations are not products of nature. They are artificial constructions made from nature. So depending on the skill of manufacture they could reasonably be expected to have potentials well out of the bounds of normal human experience. If ya start down this road of rationalizing you start to think you know what you don't......trust me, I have many decades of thinking I know what I don't.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 19, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Thank you all for the appreciation. Sorry it's so long winded.
> 
> The idea was/is to try to first give an understandable explanation for matter creation as something that is at least theoretically understood.
> 
> ...


The emboldened part was the way I was perceiving all of it, or at least the way I was understanding it. I hadn't yet gotten the understanding of it all in completion, but I may have differences of opinion about parts, but I can't yet say they're definite because my understanding of them is lacking, but overall, I was surprised to find that for the most part I think it fit with how I understand things, and so I had no strong definite disagreement with the whole thing, it seemed to me that it would fit within my understanding without any major conflict, or at least that is my understanding of the topic thus far. 

It IS a lot and I have to say, it stretched my mind a bit into an area I hadn't been considering before, which is never a bad thing. So now with your comment above that seems to enlarge my overall understanding. That is definitely a good thing! It was well written and so bears more thought on my part, more understanding remains to be gained. I certainly do NOT know everything by far.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 19, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Some still insist to this day that we never actually went to the moon (speaking of the technology that existed or exists today) and that all of the video was filmed in the desert and slowed down. I don't necessarily adopt that view but I can't help but wonder how anyone comes to believe that so I look into it out of curiosity.



I watched it live on the TV and saw human shadows moving in the background as you would expect to see on a very badly shot film set. My family also witnessed the same.



Shabda Preceptor said:


> 3D graphite



Three dimensional graphite as opposed to what? Two dimensional graphite? How does that work?

When you build with lego bricks, which are three-dimensional btw, all you end up with is lego bricks joined together. If you want them to have artificial intelligence then you have to add something else, like a power source and a motor, plus sensors and decision-based relays.

I get that graphite or graphene is magnetic and conductive and could therefore resonate with a particular frequency (as all things do,) produce heat and maybe increase their magnetism in an electro-magnetic manner, but the other abilities being ascribed to it sound more like Sci-Fi to me personally.

Perhaps @Dielectric 's theory could offer the possibility that any increased magnetism induced in the graphene (by 5G for example) could act as a carrier signal between the physical body and Dielectic's dielectric field, thereby permitting entities from the other realms to influence the graphene infected person?

Purely speculation, of course... although I have to say that my fully 'vaccinated' neighbours are, since their injections, all displaying the symptoms of increased negativity and hostility, as if the adverse aspects of their personalities have been enhanced.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I watched it live on the TV and saw human shadows moving in the background as you would expect to see on a very badly shot film set. My family also witnessed the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some have pointed out, using the official photographs (and I am saying this from memory having read about and seen them) where the shadows do not all go the same direction, I think the main one that was different was that of a flag that went another direction from the way the others did, of course that doesn't necessarily mean anything, I can't prove it was sunlight and not some other spot lights they brought with them, I am just repeating a claim and it DID look strange.

Some claim (I think it was from the report of astronauts) that the moon rang like a bell, though I don't recall what impact made that happen, but it led to the idea that it was hollow. I have no idea what the case might be. Now as for the photos shot in the Nevada desert, I can't say or prove that idea one way or the other but as I recall there were land formations in the back ground of several that appeared to be the same set of hills, but who knows? They could have taken several pics at the same location at different times. Just repeating claims from memory, but I honestly don't know or much care, the gov't lies and always has, so if it turned out to be staged, it wouldn't surprise me a lot.

Now as for graphene, I haven't a clue, My guess would be as opposed to a one dimensional sheet one molecule thick, instead suggesting that forms can be built of the stuff in 3 dimensions. Electromagnetics affect graphene and can make it move, I believe I posted a video showing a cell phone placed next to a mass of graphene that can be seen moving all around, though it doesn't seem to have any specific type of control which is where an AI computer would come in, which would send the program that would be the motor as carried on the power source(an electromagnetic field or beam), so that part is simple and is well known to work already. It is science fact and hardly a stretch, although it may well sound like science fiction. Many things in recent years DO sound like what used to be science fiction, and I believe I've read of scientists actually getting ideas from science fiction and figuring out how to bring the idea into reality, so to me that seems anything but unbelievable because it is common as far as I know.

With quantum computing, that tweaks things into a whole other level of potential possibility. The so called AI is simply the same program being sent to various graphene components as introduced into millions of bodies via the vaccine, all working in concert among many people which leads to the fear of being controlled by that central computer and a potential loss of free will or any ability to refuse to do whatever the program demands. Now I can't prove that that IS necessarily real and not science fiction as of yet, but by the way things are looking, it is certainly well within the realm of possibility of happening, whether that be immediately or in some future year. Everything you've listed is already present, or is at the very least claimed to be and to have the necessary effects to be able to make this happen. Whether that is realistic or not or this is just a tolerance experiment as some believe I do not know for certain, but I don't want any of it in my body, that is the one thing I AM certain of.

As for a thing being just science fiction, flying cars (or roadable planes) used to be, but now actually exist despite not being widely used as of yet. The idea works for the most part though some issues also exist that make it less than workable at present for the common user, but that will eventually happen and then we might be living like the Jetsons. Now, to  bring all of this back around to demons and potential possession, that is still as yet untested or unspoken of territory, probably because it wouldn't be a very useful selling point, but if graphene in the body can be assembled and controlled remotely by an AI, why couldn't it dull the consciousness to allow a demon entry? Or perhaps reduce any resistance to that that might exist? I have no idea how far in any direction that might go, but what I DO know is that certain waves are claimed to be able to affect the consciousness. This was always a claim of the H.A.A.R.P. by some, that the scientists involved in the experiment had actually tested it on humans and mapped out a volume telling which number of cycles would cause which emotional response, and by that to affect consciousness. It was claimed that they could get any reaction out of humans from a deep sleep to a murderous anger, and every spot in between, that by Dr. Nick Begich in the book Angels Don't Play This H.A.A.R.P. I read that book decades ago and it is freely available online at the Internet Archive. Of course I can't prove or deny whether this can be done and that claim was certainly ridiculed and denied by the people in control of the facility in Gakona, AK., but the intention was merely to provide a potential means that might make opening a doorway for a negative entity to enter one's body. Who knows? That sounds rather like science fiction too, but so does using the facility to heat air in the troposphere to make the moisture expand to become a sort of lens for the sunlight, and the patents by Dr. Bernard Eastlund do describe doing that among other things.

But it has always been debated whether he had anything to do with the facility or not ( have links where they claim that to be false, but I also have a youtube video of him speaking about it directly, so he definitely was involved with it as were his patents.) So, this may or may not enable the same sort of remote control effect though I've never heard of the two being associated with each other. I bring it up because it too sounded like science fiction in 1984 yet they built the thing, so that proves my point, former science fiction HAS often become living reality. Life and science are crazy.


_View: https://youtu.be/zLh0EXPaA2c


Angels Don't Play THIS H.A.A.R.P.

ANGELS DON‘T PLAY THIS HAARP Advances in Tesla Technology by Dr. Nick Begich and Jeane Manning_


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 19, 2021)

> *There is a thinking stuff from which all things are made,
> and which, in its original state, permeates, penetrates, and fills the interspaces of the universe.
> A thought, in this substance, produces the thing that is imaged by the thought.
> Man can form things in his thought, and, by impressing his thought upon formless substance,
> ...


​
Nowt new under t'sun.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 19, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I watched it live on the TV and saw human shadows moving in the background as you would expect to see on a very badly shot film set. My family also witnessed the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ya know I sat at this computer last night for hours but nothing I scribbled mattered and so I decided to wait.

I don't know a great deal but here's what I have picked up. First off, graphene forms hexagonal lattices like those of honey bee combs. Now watch this video by Ken Wheeler. You can skip ahead to about the 2:50 minute mark where he puts a light behind the bee's comb.  What are you seening now?  Remind you of anything? The Borg perhaps?

Where is this cube that the light is revealing? Now don't be dismissing this bee thing either. Bee's are no ordinary creature.Their food for example never goes bad.  They make so called royal jelly which alters the DNA.  So they were doing the vaccine long before anyone else. We ain't positive we really understand how some of em fly either, and they also say bee's dream, and to top it all off we now we find they are making cubes in what appears to be a holographic way which I believe makes these hyperspatial cubes. OK? Understand? They is working with that counterspatial plane of energy I've been babbling about, or so seem to me like that's about what they seem to be doing.

I see the video is blocked, so click on the link to open it in another window.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjJ6o6BXios&list=LLGUT-pLfzqpyMJrS7EF_gqw&index=5_



OK, so now this next is embarrassingly ignorant. I have to speculate, or hypothesize to put a better face on it, because I don't know enough.
I am not a physics major thank God otherwise I'm sure I wouldn't have gotten this far, but so anyways take all this with a grain of salt. I have a lot more to learn and this could be greatly in error in some areas regarding hyperspatial domains.

Most people have heard of hyperspace because of it's use in Starwars. Now interestingly you may note that the Empires Star Destroyers
resemble the black tetrahedron found in Michael Schratt's book. This is supposedly a more recent capture of a real one, and btw I saw one of these personally for all of about 3 seconds, so for me there is no doubt at all that this image is almost certain to be a real photo of a real tetrahedron (UFO).






Why does this matter? Because it's a tetrahedron don't ya see, and you recall what the geometry of the smallest particle quantum physics say's exists in our Universe? Yes, a tetrahedron right? So this is then a space ship for our Universe right? Ya see how that works?  It's a crystal form moving through a crystalline lattice work of other crystals.

A cube however seems to be the particle representation of the crystalline geometry of the hyperspatial realm. I don't know that for a fact though, and that's why this is speculation as of right now because I don't know that is the geometry of the hyperspatial domain, but right now I think it's a pretty fair bet that a cube is the geometry of the crystalline lattice of hyperspace.


Now it's worth noting that if you search "Hyperspace" you find nothing of value, but you will find unhelpful Wikipedia telling you, and I quote;
_"Hyperspace is a concept from science fiction and cutting-edge science relating to higher dimensions and a superluminal method of interstellar travel. It is typically described as an alternative "sub-region" of space co-existing with our own universe."

Ah...no..OK? Just no ~_
Joe Parr was talking about hyperspace in the 1960's. It's not science fiction. These machines are really real and they aren't airplanes and don't work on anything aerodynamic.  This is exactly like the star wars stuff but for real.

Now, what are the shapes of these so called lipid nano-carriers in the vaccine? The one's I've seen are rectangular and cubic.
Not very natural looking and seem to me very odd to supposedly be the needed form for interfacing with cells.

Do an image search for; Antiprisms

Here's some links I'm just now looking over.
Prisms and Antiprisms --- List
Virtual Reality Polyhedra


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 20, 2021)

Apologies, but when I hear the word "quantum" it puts me to sle.... zzzzZZZzzz...


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 22, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Apologies, but when I hear the word "quantum" it puts me to sle.... zzzzZZZzzz...


I only refer to it out of some regard, but as to whether it's valid, well no it's not. There's value but in my view it's an artificially created attempt to perpetuate Einsteinian physics.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 22, 2021)

@Dielectric - You know you really should post a new thread with your theory, not because I think it's necessarily off-topic here, but because it's too important to leave languishing in the tail-end of this one where no one may ever find it. Mind you, you lost me a bit with the sub-space thingie


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 22, 2021)

He has already done as you ask in various threads like this one Is quantum theory a hoax?
There may even be a dedicated thread in the archive, cannot recall its title though.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 23, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> He has already done as you ask in various threads like this one Is quantum theory a hoax?
> There may even be a dedicated thread in the archive, cannot recall its title though.


Thank you, well that was a quite a while ago, and what needs to be understood is that this is a developing "Thingy." 
What I mean by that is: "All knowledge is fluid."

"And all our yesterdays have lighted fools. Out out brief candle. Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player, That struts and frets his hour upon the stage, And then is heard no more. It is a tale. Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,"
 Shakespeare

I have to take a look at the link KD-755 posted once more. I believe I was on some rant against quantum theory at the time.
I've come to appreciate some angles and had some of my pointed head rounded off.

We humans have a lot yet to learn, primarily beginning with an understanding about education as a form of weaponized mind control, and that begins way back in time with the defeat of the Prussian Army by the stinking French. Such a disgrace it could not be ascribed to superior tactic's and generaling, so instead it had to be the fault of the minions, and so anyhow that is where academia began it's quest to become a mind molding machine.

There exists in the religion of science this idea that we know everything already, which is certain to be complete idiocy, and yet probably one of the smartest people I've known told me he didn't like the idea of there being portholes to other dimensions since he thought it meant we don't know everything.  I mean seriously; we know everything?  So, Whether there are, or are not, portholes to other dimensions is immaterial, the idea that we already know everything is hubris.  I mean that's like begging for Universe to plant a dunce cap on your head.

Nature has always been humans first teacher. I do not see Universe relinquishing that role to a bunch of apes. Do you? Probably not huh?
Don't be offended but be humbled by knowing we are all modest creations in the hands of Universe: That's the idea. Put our vanity aside and our foolishness as much as is humanly possible.

There is a little reading to get a grip on the idea of there being a soup of some kind that lies just out of our senses, but hold my hand and walk with me and I'll lead you down the path I took to understanding the hidden history of this soup we now know as the matrix, and really I think that maybe the term matrix is the right term. There may be better paths, I don't know, but this is the one I followed. I hope it works for you too.

First we need to have an understanding that knowledge is controlled and doled out according to rank. Second we need to understand that most supposed knowledge is corrupted on purpose, and what is passed off as knowledge is designed knowledge, and that is to say it's been weaponized. When you understand that then you are ready to proceed.

If you don't accept that then don't bother reading further. I'm not going to go listing resources to validate what is provable, but you can start with reading and watching video's by John Taylor Gatto should you have any doubts about this being the absolute truth.

Also be patient, the mind needs time to assimilate data, and what may seem tangental to the possession angle will probably later click in places and in ways which cannot be predicted: Every human is unique. It is our true strength.

So ya say there's a hidden energy, a magic curtain, and so how do we know this? Sure Tesla talked about it. He called it radiant energy, and you've heard of zero point energy, and you've heard of the quantum physics, and you have likely seen films like the Matrix, Avatar, and X-Men.

Each of the mentioned films have scene's in them that are formed from theoretical understanding; just not ones officially sanctioned is all. Hence the idea that knowledge is weaponized and doled out by rank. As and example, in the case of X-Men, where using a helmet that interfaces with the brain a window opens upon the Universe.

Now I'm taking an extract out the late Henry Steven's book; "Hilters Flying Saucers" about the Karl Schappller Device where Steven's re-explains to contemporary readers what the Ether was before education became the domain of the department of defense and the CIA.

Notice also this person, Dr. Hans A. Nieper, is cited in the extract on the Ether.
https://brewersciencelibrary.com/categories.php?cat=Hans+A.+Nieper,+M.D.
Notice also that if you look at Wikipedia's version of Dr. Nieper the well know demonic shills at Wikipedia also do their level best to smear the same mans' name. Curious; No? Couldn't possibly be some associated reason for that now?  Alternative, or because it works, or because it works because he too had some sense of what Henry Stevens was talking about when describing this matrix soup once known as the Ether.

Now this thing Karl Schappeller created was a real working device. We know that. It was studied for 3 years by a British Engineer who wrote a book about it. Unfortunately he doesn't describe the device in detail as he was a good friend of Schappeller who was trying to get this produced as a home power plant I believe.  This device was taken over when the Nazi's came to power. It is probably a key part to Nazi Vril Saucer Propulsion. Legendary Physicist Otto Schumann oversaw the team that then developed the device, but for what is specifically unknown. Having studied this for some while I am fairly certain that the device became the so-called Schumann Levitator.

These links are just for reference. Just things to be acquainted with as background. Don't bother trying to decipher them unless that's what you want to do. I'm putting them here so that there's a black board behind my words so to speak, and there is some useful and critical information in them and they are important, but It is certain that no one has replicated the propulsion device which probably almost certainly began with Karl Schappeller and probably culminated in a working flying saucer under physicist Otto Schumann, of the Schumann Resonance fame,  nor do I think anyone else can replicate this device without understanding what this energy field really is.  Karl Schappeller: Glowing Magnetism Prime Mover


 Now, listen ...listen...put you brain back in time. I mean way back in time. Before World War One. This description on the Ether is what the best minds thought caused gravity in the later part of the 19th century. This is a window on to the predominate thinking before the First Global War.
https://ufomotion.xyz/Dossier_HTML_PDF/Hitlers_Flying_Saucers.htm

The following is an extract from the link above. Read this and gain a sense of what people like Tesla thought before physics became the domain of mathematical savants. This is not to be understood as correct, although it is incredibly close to being totally correct, but rather see it as the correct understanding before scientific inquiry became controlled as being too dangerous for the average person to know.  With that then read about the 1900 to say about 1930's understanding of what caused gravity.

Source. Hitlers Flying Saucers by Henry Stevens.
https://ufomotion.xyz/Dossier_HTML_PDF/Hitlers_Flying_Saucers.htm
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Ether Theory

For readers who have never heard of "ether", perhaps the simplest explanation for ether physics is that of the late Dr. Hans A. Nieper (7) titled Revolution in Technology, Medicine and Society. Ether could be thought of as an energy source emanating from everywhere equally at once. The universe could be considered, as often said, "a sea of energy". It forms a background of energy everywhere, and since it is everywhere all the time, it is difficult make independent measurement of it. This ether energy is in constant motion. All energy is radiant energy, according to this theory. This can easily be appreciated as to electromagnetic radiation but it is also true of that very elusive thing called gravity. Newton described the effects of gravity but he never told us exactly what it was. Dr. Nieper tells us that gravity is really a push, not a pull. Gravity is acceleration and is caused by the ether field. Again, all energy is radiant energy whose fundamental basis is ether radiation.

From the aforementioned book by Dr. Nieper:

"In addition, Nieper established the axiom that all natural accelerations can be attributed to a single unified basic principle, namely, the interception (or braking) of a field energy penetrating from the outside (gravity acceleration, magnetic, electromagnetic, electrostatic and radiesthesic acceleration). "

Page;174

In trying to explain ether, it might be thought of as an all pervasive liquid occupying all of space. This liquid concept is useful because a liquid can not be compressed but can only transfer the energy attempting to compress it from one location to another. This is how an automobile's brakes work. The driver pushes in the break pedal when he wants to stop. The plunger of the break pedal attempts to compress fluid in the master cylinder. The master cylinder is connected by metal tubes full of fluid to each wheel. When force is put on the master cylinder by the driver it is transmitted to each of the four wheel cylinders full of the same fluid which transmit the force, moving the break shoes or stopping the disc which stops the wheels of the car.

Likewise, ether serves to transmit energy through this "non- compressibility" quality. In a primary electric coil andsecondary electric coil, for instance, induction in the secondary does not take place directly from the primary as is new held by physics, but though and between the two via the ether field. This concept, that of the stimulation of the ether field as means of energy transport, is also expressed by Davson.

Using this perspective, that all energy is radiation, the braking of ether radiation, that is the slowing down or stopping of this radiation, can cause or generate other forms of energy. This word "energy" means the entire electromagnetic spectrum. This means electric, magnetic and electrostatic fields. This means heat. This also means gravity. Again, gravity is the primary radiation of the ether field. It radiates from every point in the universe equally.

This concept seems ridiculous until it is given some thought-One might ask: How can gravity be a push when we know better? After all, things fall to earth don't they? The answer is that the effects we feel and call gravity are due to gravity shielding. Ether radiation can be braked, that is slowed down and absorbed by mass. It is then re-radiated or turned into mass. It is re-emitted as slower ether radiation or even as heat. Some of it can is converted into mass inside a planet. If there is a loss of ether radiation, then there is shielding. Thus, a planet would shield from this radiation in one direction. That direction is always toward its center which is the direction of greatest mass and that is what we describe as "down". This is simply the area which contains the maximum amount of shielding.In all other directions the ether radiation continues to exert its push on us. The area of minimum shielding is directlyopposite the area of maximum shielding, so things fall (or morecorrectly are accelerated or "pushed") to earth.

Think about this for a minute. Being in deep space is a little like being underwater. Underwater, all pressure from all points are so similar that we feel weightless.  We are weightless in

Page;175

deep space because the ether field exerts a push on us from all directions equally. In space, the nearer one gets to a large body the stronger the push is from the opposite direction since the body shields or converts the ether radiation. The result of this thinking is a mechanism totally different from "gravity" as we know it but appearing as exactly the same observed phenomena.

The beauty of this ether theory of gravity is that gravity functions like every other form of radiation. Its underlying cause, ether radiation, can be converted to mass or, in certain circumstances, re-radiated or converted to other forms of energy. No Unified Field Theory is necessary. The ether field is theunified field. Further, there is no need to look for somethingseparate called "anti-gravity". If gravity is a push then it is all anti-gravity. All we have to do to make a UFO is to find this particular gravity frequency and find out how to generateit.

Ether physics was a lost physics. Physics was hijacked early in the 20th Century by alleged results of the Michelson-Morley experiment. The Michelson-Morley experiment assumed "ether" was matter. There is some confusion here. We know now that particles moving near the speed of light are measured as waves, that is energy, rather than as matter. Nevertheless, ether theory has been discredited among physicists who, in turn, discredit others who raise the subject. It is only through the efforts of "free energy devices" and free energy researchers that this knowledge is being returned to us. Without this ether theory, the reason these devices work cannot be explained at all. Rejection of ether theory allows these devices to be dismissed as "theoretically impossible" and so fraudulent by simple deduction. They are marginalized and dismissed as "perpetual motiondevices". According to established physics, perpetual motion devices violate physical laws of conservation of energy. Without an ether theory as an explanation, they do violate laws of conservation of energy and so their detractors are able to simply dismiss them out of hand. The simple fact that some of these free energy devices actually work does not seem to bother these scientists in the least. Rather than change the theory to accommodate the observed facts, the facts are ignored and substituted by dogma. Whether we like it or not, we are living in an energy Dark Age.

Instead of ether theory, we have all been led to focus upon Einstein and his Theories of Relativity. Two or three generations of scientists have wasted themselves on "trying to prove Einstein right". This misguided thinking has resulted in stagnation. One need go no further than the many "free energy" devices which have arisen to the level of notice in spite of accepted scientific theory to see that this statement is true.

Needless to say, German scientists of the Nazi period labored under no such illusions. They never abandoned ether physics. This was the fundamental reason why field propulsion UFOs were

Page; 176

first developed in Germany. After the Second World War two different sciences developed called "Physics". One was the relativism taught in schools. The second more esoteric type was utilized only secretly, by the secret government, for deep black projects. "

___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

So you've struggled through that and now you have in your own head what most people involved in science studies and home electronic projects thought was most likely to cause gravity. Now compare that idea to what you think you know.  See there is no comparison. It's night ver's day. This is critically important in my view because that's where real science was once upon a time.

Shortly before but especially after the second global war this idea of there being an Ether was attacked and disassembled under a barrage of faked science experiments supported by slanted lies and propaganda piling heaps of accolades upon Einstein's physics. It wasn't done because Einstein was right or wrong as the case may be, but it was done to feed into the populations mind the idea a new concept, and the timing for that was perfectly executed as a post war education effort forwarded through colleges and universities under the GI Bill, and then spoon feed to their kids whom became the Boomer Generation, and so today where we now have a near Infallible demigod of physics, instead of a not so perfect man fascinated by zippers, whose wife did most of the mathematics, and who couldn't find his way back to his own house from the lecture halls at the University of Princeton; all also facts, so doesn't all that make you wonder where is the truth in this icon of science, and why all this apparent deception if not for some grand reason?

The Ether, the Crystal Universe, and Spontaneous Life.

In 1837, Andrew Crosse reported to the London electrical Society concerning the accidental spontaneous generation of life in the form of Acurus genus insects while he was conducting experiments on the formation of artificial crystals by means of prolonged exposure to weak electric current. Needless to say this was meant with howls of laughter, but to his credit it was Michael Faraday who came to this poor man's defense.

Throughout numerous strict experiments under a wide variety of conditions utterly inimical to life as we know it, the insects continued to manifest. The great Michael Faraday also reported to the Royal Institute that he had replicated the experiment. Soon afterwards, all notice of this phenomenon ceased to be reported, and the matter has not been resolved since then. Now of course you're going to find this feat is denied most everywhere but who has tried since and what is more what about this stuff?
The Primeval Code

So the ether was thought to be like a fluid of some undetectable kind. This idea of there being a kind of fluid that caused gravity is what probably prompted the legendary British Scientist Rutherford and the Russian physicist Kapitza to work together to develop isotopes of liquid helium, and that work began even before the first so called global war. Space is thought to be composed of helium and hydrogen BTW. Rutherford is credited with developing the first model of the atom, the so-called Rutherford model. Pyotr Leonidovich Kapitsa (Peter Kapitza) maintain a working relationship with Rutherford throughout the 1920's and 1930's up till Rutherfords death just on the eve of the second global war, and then continued working with Rutherfords underlings until the successful development of helium isotopes, which are superfluids.

Kapitza did this mind you while being under the watchful eye of the NKVD in Stalinist Russia and was considered so valuable that he was forbidden from venturing outside the Soviet State. All this was done openly with letters and even lab equipment being shipped back and forth, and this during the whole of the Second World War.  Kapitza couldn't leave the Soviet Union but he was given a building, title, and basically unlimited resources and of course he could freely communicate without reserve.

This work was almost certain to have been aimed at conquering gravity, but out of it comes many, many, other things. However, you can see that from the beginning there's this idea of a kind of super liquid like substance which fills the universe but which we can't see, or detect, but which is the focus of study and attempts to replicate in some manner.

Now Kapitza, not well known for some obscure reason, wonder why huh? Well so he does develop a device which sort of demonstrates that there is an Etherial like substance in the background. It's called Kapitza's Spider interestingly enough, and I say that because there's a repeating spider theme which crops up throughout associated topics but which is probably just Universe's way of dropping hints that these things are connected; a spider and a web ya see. It's the kind of little game that Universe does. Universe does tell us when and where to pay attention, but ya have to be aware enough to catch the road signs, and these signs are buried as soon as they are noticed so it's not easy to even find them, let alone to dig them up once they do get buried.








Alright...OK?  Is this helping?  I wonder....I know it's a lot to absorb in one sitting.

See they know....that's the idea; they know this isn't hocus pocus, they don't want you to know. Now am I talking out my backside a load of BS or is there a point in a chain of circumstantial evidence where the preponderance of evidence outweighs the denials of officialdoom and academia?  There is a medium, it is a kind of counter spatial fluid, and it interacts with material in our space to create the "materium," which is our reality.

See here now, take a look, we know that Royal Raymond Rife cured cancer over 100 years ago, that he knew diseases were spontaneous creations subject to destruction by pulsed electromagnetic frequencies. Later the French Government actually cured every known form of cancer using another
similar machine.
Dr. Royal Raymond Rife and the Rife Machine
July 1975 Esquire Magazine Article on Antoine Priore's Disease Reversal Machine
Do the French Have a Cure for Cancer? | Esquire | JULY 1975

Why are doctors now being paid up to 80 thousand dollars for every 200 vaccinations.
We have a death cult ruling and it's been ruling for a very long time. Whose paying to have this stuff destroyed?
Do we have to ask that question? Isn't the answer obvious? Do I have to say the rich and the richest of the rich?
Doctors and Hospitals are getting paid to kill you. As much as $80,000 per 200 jabbed. (Genocide)​

Check this out at the 29 second mark: All Hail Satan on Australian News. Folks it doesn't get any more clear than this.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 23, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Thank you, well that was a quite a while ago, and what needs to be understood is that this is a developing "Thingy."
> What I mean by that is: "All knowledge is fluid."
> 
> "And all our yesterdays have lighted fools. Out out brief candle. Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player, That struts and frets his hour upon the stage, And then is heard no more. It is a tale. Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,"
> ...



I personally say f*ck science. Mainly because SO many completely insist upon it in such a fundamentalist way (they're every bit as bad as any fundamentalist Muslim could ever be, or Christian, or Jew, or any of a thousand other groups that are far too numerous to list) meaning that I am just a wee bit of a non conformist because I'd much rather poke around a bit and see what I can find regarding a thing, before I just accept anyone's statements or views or whichever the case might be. I'm just stubborn I suppose, but I've made that work out to my benefit although that road has been far less than perfect. I've also angered numerous people along the way, for a variety of reasons, but hey they all lived so I guess that is fine. I question everything, everyone, and every situation....maybe I'm just paranoid or maybe merely curious. Either way I have multiple questions, so I think them over and try to find out what I can on a variety of topics/subjects. But I never really was able to accept a thing just because anyone told me, I just don't have that quality within myself to be able to, so I attempt to gain what knowledge I can by direct experience whenever possible, though that isn't always possible.

Now, as for the Matrix, oh yes, that definitely exists, and the movie of the same name got its concepts from somewhere right? The idea has existed for many thousands of years, even in religion (or at least SOME of them). In Hinduism, they call it Maya, or Illusion, but it is the exact same thing as it is on any plane of existence, what we have in this world is merely a reflection of the layer above. It exists there as well and many levels beyond that. The Gnostics were very much aware of the same idea so it can be found pretty much everywhere, so it is hardly s surprise that it exists in science too. Partially that is due to the way we perceive and then classify things in our minds, but then there also exists another level to that which you mentioned, the one that is presented so as to manipulate our perceptions and to mold what we believe we know about the world. Occasionally one finds a way within themselves to go beyond that limited perception, but it can be very hard, if not impossible to verify that in any outward way, especially when using only the forms of knowledge that are presented. The control mechanism is not easy to get beyond, but luckily it is also not impossible to do. It makes little difference on this point whether it is religion or science, because both have been used for quite a long while for much the same purpose, control.

Now concerning ether and ether theory, I have no predilection against it and nothing to say against it, but I also have very little knowledge or experience with it on the Physical Plane. Inwardly that is not the same however, and if a thing exists here, it exists higher up and in also, or at least to a certain point where the entire game changes completely. But it exists there and is controllable by intent. Obviously nothing works that well or smoothly here in that regard, however there are a great many who will insist that a human has the ability to manifest things, and that can indeed be done, and it works on the very same principle and in the same way, only it is degraded by being this lower plane, and therefore takes a sustained effort to bring it into reality. THAT is the hardest part about doing that, but it is very much (though probably in a different way) related to this ether theory, at the very least in that it cannot necessarily be seen, but it can provide evidence of its existence to one who cares enough to make the full effort. It is less easily proven to another, but that isn't impossible to do either, so based on this, I have what I think of as a basic understanding of the idea, though I could stand to learn considerably more about it.

I am familiar with some of these technological advances, ideas, theories, studies, and other things that were taken over by the Nazis, but I have never spent a great amount of time researching them either. They come up from time to time so I've heard of them to an extent. Interesting stuff to say the very least. The Nazis certainly took the world by storm in the technological sense, and were on the breaking edge of technology until their system buckled at the knees.

I am well aware of Dr. Royal Raymond Rife and his accomplishments!  Ever hear of Wilhelm Reich? Orgone? That has some similarities to ether and though he is most often ridiculed, I am not certain that that ridicule is well founded, just my opinion however.

And finally doctors, diseases, vaccines and all of the rest. Why am I not surprised that that Satanist ritual popped into that broadcast? Nor that so many doctors are being paid so handsomely (in worthless fiat currency) to vaccinate everyone possible? Sad to say it, but I am NOT surprised. I generally don't trust doctors anyhow, I mean I don't trust anyone, I'll make a person earn that, but doctors don't rate very highly on my list. Anyhow, this was a complete rant and I may have made absolutely no sense, but I think your post was quite interesting, so I think I'll go back and reread it again and see if I can pick up anything else out of it!

By the way, I doubt my response was necessarily on the topic of this thread so i apologize for that.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 23, 2021)

So I don't know if I'm getting anywere, if Shabda is getting anywhere, if we are together getting any of this across but I hope so.
We are trying to communicate some simple ideas, but supported with real evidence and case history so that the simple ideas are
not dismissed as wack'0 jack'0, which of course the death cult is going to do all it can to frame as wack'o.

Matter is made from geometic shapes and this hyperspatial fluid intereacts with it. Crystalline shapes can facilitate a greater interaction with the described hyperspatial realm because they can be made to vibrate at frequencies in order to act as conduits.

There is a freezer that preserves foods almost indefinitely which uses vibrations. You think I can now find a link?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 23, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> So I don't know if I'm getting anywere, if Shabda is getting anywhere, if we are together getting any of this across but I hope so.
> We are trying to communicate some simple ideas, but supported with real evidence and case history so that the simple ideas are
> not dismissed as wack'0 jack'0, which of course the death cult is going to do all it can to frame as wack'o.
> 
> ...


Is it something like this? This is why I posted the link: "This special 3D freezer system is called Anti-Cycle Vibration cold system" What is a quick freezer? | Quick Freeze


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 23, 2021)

Yes, that's the one


Shabda Preceptor said:


> I personally say f*ck science. Mainly because SO many completely insist upon it in such a fundamentalist way (they're every bit as bad as any fundamentalist Muslim could ever be, or Christian, or Jew, or any of a thousand other groups that are far too numerous to list) meaning that I am just a wee bit of a non conformist because I'd much rather poke around a bit and see what I can find regarding a thing, before I just accept anyone's statements or views or whichever the case might be. I'm just stubborn I suppose, but I've made that work out to my benefit although that road has been far less than perfect. I've also angered numerous people along the way, for a variety of reasons, but hey they all lived so I guess that is fine. I question everything, everyone, and every situation....maybe I'm just paranoid or maybe merely curious. Either way I have multiple questions, so I think them over and try to find out what I can on a variety of topics/subjects. But I never really was able to accept a thing just because anyone told me, I just don't have that quality within myself to be able to, so I attempt to gain what knowledge I can by direct experience whenever possible, though that isn't always possible.
> 
> Now, as for the Matrix, oh yes, that definitely exists, and the movie of the same name got its concepts from somewhere right? The idea has existed for many thousands of years, even in religion (or at least SOME of them). In Hinduism, they call it Maya, or Illusion, but it is the exact same thing as it is on any plane of existence, what we have in this world is merely a reflection of the layer above. It exists there as well and many levels beyond that. The Gnostics were very much aware of the same idea so it can be found pretty much everywhere, so it is hardly s surprise that it exists in science too. Partially that is due to the way we perceive and then classify things in our minds, but then there also exists another level to that which you mentioned, the one that is presented so as to manipulate our perceptions and to mold what we believe we know about the world. Occasionally one finds a way within themselves to go beyond that limited perception, but it can be very hard, if not impossible to verify that in any outward way, especially when using only the forms of knowledge that are presented. The control mechanism is not easy to get beyond, but luckily it is also not impossible to do. It makes little difference on this point whether it is religion or science, because both have been used for quite a long while for much the same purpose, control.


The only criteria for evidence to be scientific is that it must be physically testable, and it must experimentally provable in physical form, and it must be demonstrated in repeatable form by the exact same processes; *anything less is not science.*

Now of course the supposed authorities of science in academia say this is no longer true, and claim that mathematical calculations are now scientific proofs all by themselves. Nothing could be more laughable. Like math hasn't been used to obfuscate and cover up criminal wrongdoing for as long as humans have existed.

Still it's been a very clever and effective campaign that has deceived most people for nearly 100 years. This was necessary in the minds of the powers that be because they concluded that God needed to be replaced in order for them to remain in control, and the only way for them to remain in control was to cull the population to a manageable level. They can't monitor and thereby control 8 billion people and they know it, so science was selected to replace God and like the voice of God science has to indisputable. The only way possible to corrupt what wasn't supposed to be corruptible, was to use another supposedly non-lying potential, which is mathematics. So using another indisputable, because, as we all know, math doesn't lie, the propagandists combined with well lubed stooges began the slow process of corrupting the peoples knowledge of what constituted truth by spreading the lie that math can't lie, and that's not actually true. Math can lie quite well. It's a wonderful tool for liars of all kinds.

Mathematical equations do not meet the criteria for evidence by themselves because they are abstractions. Math doesn't itself lie but it is one of the first tools reached for by criminals to tell lies. All policeman know that and so should ever other human on the planet.

The system want's you to believe they can predict with "mathematical certainty" because their whole dark plan is to be able to use that to incriminate people of crimes they claim they will commit before any crimes has taken place. The whole system has been moving that direction with it's use of so called hate speech to try to get to where anything you say, in any form and in any place, can and will be used against you, and that has already morphed from supposed minorities, which they couldn't care less about and wish they were all dead, to that voiced against their stooges in authority, to voices raised against the politically appointed proxy rulers of the deep state like Fauci, to finally any thing critical of the ruling pedophile elite or any other thing they choose.



Shabda Preceptor said:


> Now concerning ether and ether theory, I have no predilection against it and nothing to say against it, but I also have very little knowledge or experience with it on the Physical Plane. Inwardly that is not the same however, and if a thing exists here, it exists higher up and in also, or at least to a certain point where the entire game changes completely. But it exists there and is controllable by intent. Obviously nothing works that well or smoothly here in that regard, however there are a great many who will insist that a human has the ability to manifest things, and that can indeed be done, and it works on the very same principle and in the same way, only it is degraded by being this lower plane, and therefore takes a sustained effort to bring it into reality. THAT is the hardest part about doing that, but it is very much (though probably in a different way) related to this ether theory, at the very least in that it cannot necessarily be seen, but it can provide evidence of its existence to one who cares enough to make the full effort. It is less easily proven to another, but that isn't impossible to do either, so based on this, I have what I think of as a basic understanding of the idea, though I could stand to learn considerably more about it.


Well you don't have to agree. What I'm offering is borderline speculation but it may hold a rational explanation. There are other possibilities.



Shabda Preceptor said:


> I am familiar with some of these technological advances, ideas, theories, studies, and other things that were taken over by the Nazis, but I have never spent a great amount of time researching them either. They come up from time to time so I've heard of them to an extent. Interesting stuff to say the very least. The Nazis certainly took the world by storm in the technological sense, and were on the breaking edge of technology until their system buckled at the knees.
> 
> I am well aware of Dr. Royal Raymond Rife and his accomplishments!  Ever hear of Wilhelm Reich? Orgone? That has some similarities to ether and though he is most often ridiculed, I am not certain that that ridicule is well founded, just my opinion however.
> 
> ...


If anyone's off topic it's not you.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 23, 2021)

When I wrote the OP of this thread back in April, I made it clear that it was speculation. Speculation with specific regard to the 'Endgame' of the COVID Pandemic being Demonic Possession, NOT speculation about anything and everything.

If people come to this thread they expect to find speculation concerning the reasons behind and objectives of the Scamdemic. Now, however, what do they find? Flying cars, HAARP, the Moon Landing, Lego bricks with AI, Nazi Flying Saucer technology, an analysis of the criteria for scientific evidence, 3D Freezers, etc., etc.



Dielectric said:


> So I don't know if I'm getting anywere, if Shabda is getting anywhere, if we are together getting any of this across but I hope so.



Oh yes, you are definitely both getting it *all *across. You have definitely achieved something - the derailing of the thread and its detraction from the OP.

If your latest theory is different to previous versions already in the forum, then surely that's all the more reason to start a new thread. I really don't understand why you insist on flooding this one. The kind of people this thread attracts are not necessarily the scientifically minded variety (myself included) so lamenting any perceived lack of "getting anywhere" is partly due to having the wrong audience, imo and all the more reason to present it to another more suitable one.



Shabda Preceptor said:


> By the way, I doubt my response was necessarily on the topic of this thread so i apologize for that



I'm sure many would agree that your input to this thread has been valuable and much appreciated. However, apologising doesn't mean much when lately you are continually prompting off-topic discussions.

If this thread has run its course and exhausted itself, then it should be allowed to fade away gracefully rather than trying to turn it into 'The Boys Own Encyclopedia of Everything'.

Given the latest trend of this forum towards compartmentalisation, perhaps you should both get a thread of your own or start one in the 'Ask an Expert' sub-forum.



Shabda Preceptor said:


> I personally say f*ck science.



And yet...



Shabda Preceptor said:


> In 1859 Benjamin Collins Brodie became aware of the highly lamellar structure of thermally reduced graphite oxide.[5][6]
> 
> The structure of graphite was identified in 1916[7] by the related method of powder diffraction.[8] It was studied in detail by Kohlschütter and Haenni in 1918, who described the properties of graphite oxide paper.[9] Its structure was determined from single-crystal diffraction in 1924.[10]
> 
> ...


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Aug 23, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> When I wrote the OP of this thread back in April, I made it clear that it was speculation. Speculation with specific regard to the 'Endgame' of the COVID Pandemic being Demonic Possession, NOT speculation about anything and everything.
> 
> If people come to this thread they expect to find speculation concerning the reasons behind and objectives of the Scamdemic. Now, however, what do they find? Flying cars, HAARP, the Moon Landing, Lego bricks with AI, Nazi Flying Saucer technology, an analysis of the criteria for scientific evidence, 3D Freezers, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


So what then? Meaning to imply that I'm a hypocrite? I merely provided an example within the response to the person I was responding to. So then, going back to COVID-19 and demon possession, what have YOU offered? Speculation? Well hey man, that is fine, I won't interfere with your thread another time, you've gotten your way. Have a nice day.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 23, 2021)

Makes a change its usually me pissing people off!

Edit:
Correction it is usually the words wot I write that piss people off!


----------



## Prolix (Aug 23, 2021)

*Will Scarlet*: Do you believe in life after death?
*kd-755:* Every time I log off this forum.​


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> When I wrote the OP of this thread back in April, I made it clear that it was speculation. Speculation with specific regard to the 'Endgame' of the COVID Pandemic being Demonic Possession, NOT speculation about anything and everything.
> 
> If people come to this thread they expect to find speculation concerning the reasons behind and objectives of the Scamdemic. Now, however, what do they find? Flying cars, HAARP, the Moon Landing, Lego bricks with AI, Nazi Flying Saucer technology, an analysis of the criteria for scientific evidence, 3D Freezers, etc., etc.
> 
> ...



 Good God... thank you very much for that uncontrolled outburst.

 In the future it is best to voice your ownership over a thread before hand.  AS the OP there is always a sense to those who start threads about them being sort of your baby.  I understand that.


----------



## Oracle (Aug 29, 2021)

I don't see how any of this is off topic myself. Both dielectric and Shabda have gone pretty deep into how the physical  aspect of covid vaccinations might open a conduit into another frequency level where so called demonic entities exist to be sure, and both being actual experts in their respective fields relative to hyperspacial frequencies, dielectric via physics and Shabda via parapsychology,  it may be their interchange is a  little too deep for some. However it most certainly is on topic just perhaps beyond the simple  speculative discussion you were anticipating in starting the thread.

It is at the end of conversations such as this that threads of thinking can be tied to form a pattern and come back to the initial question with some conclusions.I see the latest discussion here as being purely the middle of that process and to silence something because it goes "too deep" for some,is to destroy the evolution of a fully analysed subject. It is easy enough,to skim over particular posts that don't reach you and sit back and wait to see the conclusions that may be drawn from them.

Moving on, I came across this rather bizarre article related to demons and astral layers and influences on humanity, it's pre covid mind you but an interesting take by the author that in 2014 negative influences and entities were being " removed" from our realm.
Heres the link for peoples perusal ( or entertainment).
Tim Hicks Sees More Evidence of The Negative Astral Disintegrating by ZS Livingstone (Dec. 7, 2011)
 We can possibly  speculate that the covid vax was introduced to prevent their removal and give them a foothold in humans.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 29, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Good God... thank you very much for that uncontrolled outburst.



That wasn't uncontrolled or an outburst and no need to thank me, it was my pleasure.



Dielectric said:


> In the future it is best to voice your ownership over a thread before hand. AS the OP there is always a sense to those who start threads about them being sort of your baby. I understand that.



In the future, if you want to introduce a new topic to the forum then start a new thread then it can be your baby and you won't need to hijack anyone else's.



Oracle said:


> Both dielectric and Shabda have gone pretty deep into how the physical aspect of covid vaccinations



I don't and have not denied that, however...



Oracle said:


> I don't see how any of this is off topic myself.



Flying cars, the Apollo Moon landing, HAARP, global politics, anti-gravity propulsion,  a DC magnetic field being bisected perpendicularly by a high frequency AC field, 'black goo', plants screaming upon being cut or plucked out of the ground, the dielectric simplex theory, the mass of quasi-crystalline particles, Karl Marx's economic/social theories, the emergent massless Dirac equation first pointed out by Gordon W. Semenoff, David DiVincenzo and Eugene J. Mele, etc., etc., _ad nauseam!_

Two forum moderators have already issued warnings regarding going off-topic.



Oracle said:


> both being actual experts in their respective fields



Actual experts? I'm not aware that Shabda has ever claimed to be any kind of expert. Topics such as these are entirely theoretical, but I can see how it's easy for some to mistake people with strong, 'deep' opinions for "actual experts." As for Dielectric, I suppose being the ex-wife of Bill Gates must make you some kind of expert: The Vaccine Epidemic



Oracle said:


> However it most certainly is on topic just perhaps beyond the simple speculative discussion you were anticipating in starting the thread.



The list above most certainly isn't on-topic and you are not qualified to talk about my supposed "anticipation of a simple speculative discussion" when I began this thread because you have no idea of my thoughts at the time.



Oracle said:


> to silence something because it goes "too deep" for some,



I have no power to silence anything and I have never used the words "too deep" in this thread. My objection to the posters in question has been due to de-railing and deviation from the OP and that's all I have done - objected. If they decide to stop posting then it's their respective decisions, not mine.


----------



## Silveryou (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeah I know I'm probably derailing here, but I just wanted to point out that the image above, resembling a giant child, possibly sick and surrounded by 'caring' nurses, reminds me of a popular Japanese manga called Berserk.

In this manga there is a demon called Conrad who presides over pestilence and disease who looks exactly like the supposed 'child' in the above picture and rises up from the ground in the same way.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Aug 29, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Yeah I know I'm probably derailing here



Not at all. That image was in the OP and your observation is highly relevant.


----------



## _harris (Sep 28, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> In the spirit realm you are not on your home turf and the spirits dont need your consent or cooperation to possess and or destroy you which they very much want to do. In our realm the spirits must have our consent and or cooperation.


I believe we are at home in the spirit realm.
It may feel like a strange place, but that's because we don't visit often enough to truly understand it! The societal programming, the quashing of our innate abilities and intuition has worked pretty damn well on most! The entities there may seem strange once we can perceive them, but we are different, we have our own power in every realm... power over dark forces, if we choose to!
The spirits absolutely DO need our consent, and this links in very extremely tidily with the Felix Noille thread "The Nature of The Beast"!!!

I feel as if some circles are coming to a close, and a deeper knowledge is almost at hand.... the loose threads are beginning to weave themselves into a tapestry 
(the battle continues though, of course.... but armed with knowledge and a good moral compass, we shall prevail!)


Will Scarlet said:


> However, now in places like Israel, they are being enforced without consent, so I am very confused. Are they now so desperate that they are prepared to suffer the consequences or is all that karmic stuff nonsense?


Karmic stuff is not nonsense! I would describe it as an extremely complex universal/world/realm sub-system that goes beyond what we can truly grasp the concept of.
In the case of Israel, I believe they managed to successfully brainwash a large enough % of the population into believing it's the best option, that the remainder will just follow the crowd!
If the people at the "head" of The Beast (powerful folks near the top, who've taken the bait and bought all the lies!) truly believe what they're doing is righteous, and are essentially brainwashed into believing they're not doing any wrong, then are those people really to blame?
I'm sure this is some sort of quote: "Forgive them for they know not what they have done"


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 28, 2021)

_harris said:


> I believe we are at home in the spirit realm.
> It may feel like a strange place, but that's because we don't visit often enough to truly understand it! The societal programming, the quashing of our innate abilities and intuition has worked pretty damn well on most! The entities there may seem strange once we can perceive them, but we are different, we have our own power in every realm... power over dark forces, if we choose to!
> The spirits absolutely DO need our consent, and this links in very extremely tidily with the Felix Noille thread "The Nature of The Beast"!!!
> 
> ...


Story has been told that in reincarnating there is a choice. To win the game the soul needs to be 99% evil or at least 51% good. To maintain a dark/light balance that keeps the game going.


----------



## _harris (Sep 28, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> "_In Greek mythology, *Tartarus was both a primordial deity that existed before the Olympians, as well as a name to describe a region of the Underworld.* Tartarus as a God As a god, he was third in rank after Chaos and Gaea, preceding Eros._"(Article)


Does that mean Tartarus is an Archon?


NigeWz said:


> There seems to be some people currently talking about all of these 'vaccines' being placebos. Who knows?


Welllllllll, if they're still in trial, which I believe is the case.... it would be a "double-blind" experiment, so surely there would also be a control group?

Perhaps 50% of folks are getting a placebo, 50% getting the real deal... would explain some people having side effects from the shot(even just a few days of feeling shitty), and others not experiencing anything 

Either way, it's one of those "wait-and-see" situations where us fence-sitters are just eager to get to the crux of the matter! damn shenanigans!


NigeWz said:


> These bastards are not subject to Karma.


Maybe they are a pure manifestation of "bad karma"...
In that case; everything enacted by them creates good karma in the souls of the misled. If the misled do not truly understand what is happening, then surely, they are victims of the wrongdoers, rather than accomplices?


Shabda Preceptor said:


> A person can very easily and completely unknowingly be influenced into a decision that places the person within the "sphere of influence" (for lack of a better phrase) of the negative entity. In most cases these things are obvious, for example, a married man one day suddenly is overcome with intense lust (NOTE: A demon can do this, however that in no way removes the individual responsibility for making the decision. i.e. the human still owes the karma and will have to re-balance the scales.)


Absolutely this, my friend! Spirits manifest in many different forms... as thought-seeds, emotional/sensory triggers, or in the dream world...
It brings me to another manifold of "do what thou wilt..." - don't do things that you simply _think_ you want to do... There's a fine level of discernment involved, as "the system" trains us to be easily led and generally agreeable... how much of what we do is purely of our own volition?! 


Shabda Preceptor said:


> A person can very easily and completely unknowingly be influenced into a decision that places the person within the "sphere of influence" (for lack of a better phrase) of the negative entity. In most cases these things are obvious, for example, a married man one day suddenly is overcome with intense lust (NOTE: A demon can do this, however that in no way removes the individual responsibility for making the decision. i.e. the human still owes the karma and will have to re-balance the scales.)


Absolutely this, my friend! Spirits manifest in many different forms... whether as thought-seeds, emotional/sensory triggers, or in the dream world...
It brings me to another manifold of "do what thou wilt..." - don't do things that you simply _think_ you want to do... There's a fine level of discernment involved, as "the system" trains us to be easily led and generally agreeable... how much of what we do is purely of our own volition?! 


grav said:


> As an Electric Universe theorist, I reckon reality is a computer program. Ah, but *who wrote the computer code?*
> My guess is one or more Advanced Beings.  A "demon" would then be another AB or another avatar, like we are, but in a different electrical wavelength?


Magicians. It's not a computer as we know it, it (and this whole universe) is a type of AI, but not in any sense we can fully comprehend!
I had a vision when I was keeping a dream diary. I sawed it, I drawed it.
Think more like a "reality generator" that creates realms within. It's semi-organic, created with magic and harnessed by technology. Maybe the magic folks use it to power their realm, good or bad... more research is needed 


kd-755 said:


> By removing A NAME from the electoral roll by returning paper until its off and/or ignoring all electoral paper and door knockers the no consent message is received by the seeker of consent.


I think you and Nige are both correct in what you're saying... from my PoV there isn't much of an argument!

You probably don't dabble in the mainstream even half as much as an "average" person (I doubt any of us on here really does?!). Therefore, by not even looking that way (turning the other cheek perhaps?), you are not consenting to the rituals. You aren't buying into it. Just like I'm not buying into the "wack-scene" scam, and I'm outside of it's influence. Even the demons in my dreams (and real life), I laugh when I see them and say "No Thanks"!
You may have to deal with some consequences of everyone else being part of a cult/system/whatever, but you can remain unconsenting, consistent and strong!


----------



## wild heretic (Sep 29, 2021)

I haven't read through all this thread, so forgive me if this has already been published.


_View: https://rumble.com/embed/vkf2ti/?pub=4_


A small part of the text is here, but it is well worth reading the subtitles for the entire video:



> With a few words, I will relate my experience after taking my first dosage of the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> God obstructed me with many signs before taking the vaccine, due to shortness in time I will not mention all of them.
> 
> ...



Godlikeproductions have a thread on it for extra juice:
https://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message4920181/pg1


Shabda Preceptor said:


> I read the pieces you included, and by those I'd have to agree that this is on topic in this thread. All of the talk of Justinian with his head disappearing and a strange face appearing in its place reminds me of the many times I've had living humans described to me as being ridden. Their faces would change with the demon's coming over it rather quickly. Each time this would happen, I'd have a sensation that meant a demon was present, only I could not see the faces change. Other times I'd feel the sensation first before having someone else mention having seen the same thing, so it was never always before or after. It switched around which to me confirmed what I was told. This is part of the reason that I say that one being "ridden" is merely a step along the way to full possession, because once that happens any number of things can change.



I speculate that this is the reason for most of those videos showing reptilian/other world beings coming through the faces of polticos and newsreaders etc. Overshadowing. A kind of possession.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 29, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> A small part of the text is here, but it is well worth reading the subtitles for the entire video:
> 
> Godlikeproductions have a thread on it for extra juice:
> https://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message4920181/pg1



Personally, I really hope this is a fraud.


----------



## _harris (Sep 30, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> As far as demonic possession goes, that is exactly what they do, slip in quietly through one's own desires, which are really very easy to manipulate and turn toward their purpose. This happens specifically at the "ridden" stage, where the new voice in your head starts very quietly, and imitates your own thoughts for awhile, and it usually isn't until later after some sort of negative choices have been made that one begins to realize that something is wrong and different.
> 
> Most cannot self-exorcise demons, but I've met a few others that were able, and they all had one thing in common with me, *we all kill demons*.


Absolutely slip in quietly, when you're totally not present/ in the momenta y upon your weaknesses/ start taking hold when you're in a weakened state! (almost like a virus!)****

****maybe the Demonic/Shadow/Wetiko mechanism is quite similar to a virus, it can spread quickly, the way it stays dormant (or hides very well in the background, in the open etc). But how it effects one could be likened a spiritual/mental "terrain theory" approach


----------



## Oracle (Sep 30, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> I haven't read through all this thread, so forgive me if this has already been published.
> 
> 
> _View: https://rumble.com/embed/vkf2ti/?pub=4_
> ...



Wonderful post,  thank you. 
I would also like to add that abuse  of alcohol also has the same effect of transforming the face which is the window to the world of what  lies within. I have seen it so many times when one has that glass too many, a startling transformation. 
The difference  being it is temporary for most, and regretted by most,  but this vaccine remains in the system by being a direct input to the blood bypassing our body's ingenious defence systems. 
I think this is the intention, as for so many years alcohol (and drugs) have been used to reduce us in body and Spirit, we have always had the ability to climb above it and cleanse ourselves.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 30, 2021)

All very interesting, but let's not blame all of humanity's darker side on demons, drugs and alcohol - that's just a cop-out. We have to take responsibility for our own decisions and actions. Otherwise it's a bit like going back to medieval times when the church blamed everything on demonic possession.

Imo, when you personally have decided to go down the route of substance abuse, or become number 13 in a group of people who like chanting whilst dressed up as monks and fornicating in abandoned churches (for example), or make someone else suffer to satisfy your own greed, that's when you are inviting occult forces into your life.

The vaccine could potentially turn off or restrict your judgement process and moral compass (your psychic immune system - your heart-brain) bringing you to the point of vulnerability in terms of external occult influence or even non-occult influence.

This is just an opinion, but if people want to believe that we live in a comic book reality where super-villains can smite you with their demonic mojo as and when they please, then make you do anything they want, please be my guest.


----------



## trismegistus (Sep 30, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> The vaccine could potentially turn off or restrict your judgement process and moral compass (your psychic immune system - your heart-brain) bringing you to the point of vulnerability in terms of external occult influence or even non-occult influence.



Couldn’t you make the argument that anyone who consents and submits to the vaccine willingly has already restricted their judgement process and moral compass? I’d say their vulnerability to external occult influence already existed before they got the jab, or else they wouldn’t have gotten it to begin with.

That said, there is a greater than 0 number of folks who didn’t necessarily want to get it, but did in order to travel/work/etc. I suppose in order to know if this is the intended purpose of the vaccine you’d have to separate and examine these two groups.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Sep 30, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> Couldn’t you make the argument that anyone who consents and submits to the vaccine willingly has already restricted their judgement process and moral compass? I’d say their vulnerability to external occult influence already existed before they got the jab, or else they wouldn’t have gotten it to begin with.



I'd say that's a very harsh and unsympathetic attitude, personally. It's almost "serves them right." Not everyone is as enlightened as ...others claim to be, so should they be condemned or pitied?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2021)

This might be a good place to leave this.

r/conspiracy - I've researched the afterlife for nearly 10 years. I am convinced that Reptilian beings are REAL and that the tunnel of light that people see when they die is a trap.


----------



## Septimus (Oct 1, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> I’d say their vulnerability to external occult influence already existed before they got the jab



I can only speak of my personal experience. Almost all of my friends and family who've been jabbed have the following criteria:

- puts Western medical industrial complex on a pedestal; gives it the benefit of the doubt
- can't believe the government could lie to its people
- dismisses majority of conspiracies that have popped up the past 10 years without putting any effort into researching themselves
- afraid to lose their reputation in society and amongst their friends; afraid to look stupid and be ridiculed

I'm not even talking about the liberal Marxist, celebrity-worshipping sheep who are the easiest to fool. I'm talking about evangelical Christians who believe in Revelations and have warned about the mark of the beast in the past. And even scarier and bizarre, the traditional Chinese medicine doctors I know have also gotten vaxxed. So yes, their vulnerability to external occult influences first began with their ego.


----------



## Silveryou (Oct 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Is that what's going on? Are they creating a new Tartarus/Tartaria/Tartary here on Earth populated by demons from the underworld Tartarus, ruled over by The Demiurge and all facilitated by the scamdemic and vaccines?


Funny comment! My premise is that I don't necessarily believe in what you say and what I'm gonna say

Mons. Carlo Maria Viganò is currently fighting a battle inside the Catholic Church against Pope Francis, the covid scam and the great reset. He talks about these things as a battle of good vs evil and has sent various messages supporting the resistance.
In one of these denounced the Conference of World Religions to be taken in April of this year in the city of Astana, Kazakhstan. This conference will take place on October 6 apparently (don't know if it's the same postponed). The name of the city is an anagram for Satan and Kazakhstan is located at the center of historical Tartaria (or Tataria), which corresponds to modern Central Asia. Some say the city has been planned as the esoteric and masonic capital of the 21th century.


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 1, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> in the city of Astana, Kazakhstan. This conference will take place on October 6 apparently (don't know if it's the same postponed). The name of the city is an anagram for Satan


As if there are not enough 'silent letters' already.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 1, 2021)

Septimus said:


> So yes, their vulnerability to external occult influences first began with their ego.



Just as being deceived isn't exclusive to 'the sheeple', neither is compassion exclusive to evangelical Christians... or at least is shouldn't be. Everyone has an ego.

Without compassion how does that make anyone any better than the PTBs? Or even demons?



Citezenship said:


> This might be a good place to leave this.
> 
> r/conspiracy - I've researched the afterlife for nearly 10 years. I am convinced that Reptilian beings are REAL and that the tunnel of light that people see when they die is a trap.



To leave this on that old chestnut would be a shame, imo. Wasn't this part of David Icke's 'Moon Matrix' stuff?


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> To leave this on that old chestnut would be a shame, imo. Wasn't this part of David Icke's 'Moon Matrix' stuff?


Guess I was a little premature with posting that(late last night), I had got down a few paragraphs and liked the sound of it, I followed up this morning and gave up at the mention of Simon(I shagged an alien) Parkes.

I do subscribe, at least for the time being, to the prison planet type theory and have to admit that there is most likely something in control of who goes out and comes in, the light at the end of the tunnel being both the gateway and the cause of the memory wipe/reset.

I have had some experience of this when under a big dose of DMT, when making the transition from this place to there it started with a high pitched noise that raised in frequency until it be came a strobe light that kept flashing again increasing in frequency until I surrendered my ego which seems to be the thing that binds us to the physical realm, after the surrender I found myself in a dream world where i was being carried in some sort of vessel between what looked like a place with sky's on the floor as well as the top into what i can only describe as a geometric paradise where emotion(love) is experienced in more ways that just feeling and seeing, there where no demonic entities or negativity within this space.

So having experienced the above it has led me to be a little more curious about the why we are here with no memories, why we are tricked into representing dead entities, why we are lied to about the shape of the room ect.

I have also thought there maybe a way to short circuit the trap however I am not willing to put that to the test as it may prove to be fatal, to this body at least.

As for the reasons why this might be a possibility my mind goes every time to simulation theory, much like when a game player gets a new life with no memory and has to start from scratch, this would also explain how resets can happen without widespread destruction of property, how orphan trains can seem to come from nowhere, however I do admit i do not for one minute claim to know the mechanic or logistics behind such a mechanism but just that it makes sense to me, anyway enough of my rambling.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 1, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I have also thought there maybe a way to short circuit the trap



Just out of personal interest, I would like to know what your expectations were when you undertook the 'trip' described. I would bet that they didn't have anything to do with a 'trap'. Perhaps you could PM me if you have derailing concerns.


----------



## Citezenship (Oct 1, 2021)

Just to add a little fuel to the fire.


_View: https://youtu.be/baWyeFv_a6I_


----------



## Lili Kat (Oct 2, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> When reading your post it sounds like you are describing the Star Trek series, Star Trek: Enterprise (TV Series 2001–2005) - IMDb.
> 
> Multi dimensional entities trying to hijack our space to make their own because their space is dying/damaged, with science being the new religion around here it fits with your analogy also.


The symbol of Christians is a cross, the crusaders, it is said that they made "crusades." I don't know how it says in English but in Spanish "to cross" also means to put together for reproduction. There are also medals as prizes, "crosses of honor" that are awarded by military orders and this kind of thing.

Crystals also store information so Christ = Crystal is a kind of stored information or "virus" hoping to be materialized / crystallized.
Coincidentally they are also finding something like crystals in the vaccines they are injecting.

Now they don't stop talking about the "great blackout", they do rituals, a new light is coming to humanity. They are turning off so the "great blackout is a ritual attempt to reverse this situation. Leave us in the dark, turn us off, to them re-engage with us because if we are with our new light they cannot engage. They speak of a event for december 21st, day of the solstice, of the new light. That's why this shit is everywhere now and dumb people give it credibility.

The "Great Reset" refers to the same. Re-Seth. Do you know who Seth is? One of the names of the same bug. They say that he was the first man who descended the underworld and "revived".

All events are rituals to transfer their disgrace to us. Now it is urgent to them that we turn off for them to rewind with the new light that is coming.

The Coronavirus is the Chronovirus, the time virus, his time ends. The "climate change" or "climate emergency" that is so urgent for them is because the climate, the environment, is changed for them, that is why they speak of a terrible disaster to arrive. Disaster for them, of course, nature, the earth, we ... never do not care a shit. They always speak in code. 

Chronovirus. 
Great Re-Seth
Great blackout - Energy event
Climate Emergency 

Jajajajaja.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Oct 3, 2021)

Lili Kat said:


> The symbol of Christians is a cross, the crusaders, it is said that they made "crusades." I don't know how it says in English but in Spanish "to cross" also means to put together for reproduction. There are also medals as prizes, "crosses of honor" that are awarded by military orders and this kind of thing.
> 
> Crystals also store information so Christ = Crystal is a kind of stored information or "virus" hoping to be materialized / crystallized.
> Coincidentally they are also finding something like crystals in the vaccines they are injecting.
> ...



You know, I used to think that ideas like these were all 'twaddle' (basura) - no offence intended. I have heard much of the same from various different sources, astrologers - both eastern and western, clairvoyants etc., for quite a while now. However, I think we are all jaded (condicionado) by recent events.

I think it has some relation to the Trump fiasco. By that I mean he was presented as a 'saviour' figure who gave everyone hope. That he was utterly defeated and totally ineffective was, of course, absolutely his role in the agenda - to destroy hope.

Purely judging by 'sane' measures, I definitely see this whole debacle coming to an end. The same thing happened around 100 years ago with the Spanish Flu. The details are remarkably similar, as can be seen in Felix's post on the subject, right down to masks and vaccinations. But, it simply fizzled out - there was no reset.

Perhaps there's a 'hunting season' for us every 100 years or so? Maybe these 'dimensional shifts' everyone talks about happen once every century? Personally, I see any previous dimensional shifts as having been in the wrong direction, so it's about time we had one to our advantage - or at least the opportunity for one.

I have also heard that the Archons withdrew their co-operation from TPTB about 12 months ago, for whatever reason... lost cause perhaps? If that has any truth to it then it's really good news. They are fickle little b*stards who's only agenda is blind chaos and confusion, which is in abundance right now and really does smell like desperation as the greedy little rats scrabble to grab all they can before abandoning their sinking ship.

Perhaps it is all 'twaddle', but I must admit, I'm feeling the vibe.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 3, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> However, when *Robert F. Kennedy Jr *and Del Bigtree requested that the HHS provide these thirty-two years’ worth of vaccine safety studies, no response was given from the federal government. This prompted Kennedy and Bigtree to file a court order, requesting the documents.



Recently, on the 19th November, Robert F. Kennedy Jr. gave an interview on the Tucker Casrlson Tonight Show (Fox, USA.) It was his first TV interview for 15 years. He speaks not only about the incident described above from the OP, but many other things: the FDA as a puppet of Big Farma; the 99% inefficiency of the VAERS (Vaccine Adverse Event Reporting System) and how the current Covid vaccines have already killed more people than all other vaccines ever given combined; about Bill Gates and his dirty deal with Fauci; the destruction of Africa; the corruption and infiltration of the W.H.O. by Bill Gates; the 20 years of pre-planning involved in the worldwide concerted coup against democracy; the annihilation of the Middle Classes and the destruction of the First Amendment of the US Bill of Rights. Alsthough he mentions the intrinsic 'tribal nature' of mankind and the 'fascist' (my word) nature of the pandemic, he falls short of identifying the ideological aspects behind it all, preferring to concentrate on true science backed by genuine evidence.

Unfortunately, not only is the sound quality bad, but Robert Kennedy Jr. has been suffering from Spasmodic Dysphonia since 2001. It is very difficult to make out what he's saying particularly at the beginning of the interview, but it does improve so, I urge you to persevere - it's well worth it. (If anyone finds a transcript or a better quality video, then please post it. Also, I did a search to see if this video has already been posted, but found nothing. If it has then I apologies in advance. It won't embed as 'Media'.)

TUCKER CARLSON EXPLOSIVE INTERVIEW WITH ROBERT F Kennedy Jr​
*More Predictive Programming for Demonic Possession:*

Stargate SG1 (TV series 1997 - 2007)

The Goa'uld are presented as 'symbiotes' who take possession of *non-consenting* humanoid hosts, although the humanoid's individuality and will are totally repressed, rather than being actually symbiotic with the creature. The Goa'uld are portrayed as being god-like entities with supernatural powers, although these are always given a technological frame of reference.

The Tok'ra are also 'symbiotes', but they are an opposing faction to the Goa'uld with different ancestry. They possess *consenting *humanoid hosts, but on a more symbiotic basis with a kind of 'timeshare' arrangement. The Tok'ra symbiotes have the ability to heal any terminal diseases and disabilities found in the humanoid hosts.

Star Trek Deep Space Nine ( TV Series 1993 - 1999)

"The Trill are a humanoid species. A small minority, after a rigorous selection process, are permitted to join with a sentient, intelligent symbiont. The symbiont is long-lived and can pass from host to host, carrying all the memories, skills, and experiences of each prior host. Trill symbionts are also capable of joining with human hosts." _Source  _They originally appeared in an episode of TNG in 1991.

These examples are all allegories of demonic or spirit possession and include the notions of: allowing the host to wield god-like power; to be healed and forever free from all illness; to possess superior knowledge and intelligence; that to be selected for possession is an honour and a privilege.

*All that's required is the injection of a foreign body into yours.*


----------



## Silveryou (Dec 3, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Unfortunately, not only is the sound quality bad, but Robert Kennedy Jr. has been suffering from Spasmodic Dysphonia since 2001. It is very difficult to make out what he's saying particularly at the beginning of the interview, but it does improve so, I urge you to persevere - it's well worth it. (If anyone finds a transcript or a better quality video, then please post it. Also, I did a search to see if this video has already been posted, but found nothing. If it has then I apologies in advance. It won't embed as 'Media'.)


Here below a conference in Milan, with the same audio problems. Just a coincidence?

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwrKVDurIec_


----------



## Akanah (Dec 3, 2021)

Perhaps the world elite simply still believes in the next end of the world which had come all 49 - 52 years earlier once and this time, however, unfortunately will fail.


----------



## grav (Dec 3, 2021)

Akanah said:


> this time, however, unfortunately will fail.


Why do you think it will fail?
I don't disagree. A lot of people are saying this lately.
But a major uprising will be needed to hold the line.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 3, 2021)

grav said:


> Why do you think it will fail?
> I don't disagree. A lot of people are saying this lately.
> But a major uprising will be needed to hold the line.


The earth was earlier like a celestial body which had gone through transformations every 49-52 years within a creation and destruction cycle. Sometime the earth had then ascended and had come out of this circle, just as an enlightened one would probably break out of the karma cycle, because he has come into the Nirvana. This Nirvana represents for the earth now a further development to a higher being. Basically, it has only come into a larger karmic wheel where transformations no longer come every 49-52 years, but perhaps every 1000 years. One could also say that the world elite has not noticed the leap or the ascent of the earth and therefore makes mankind afraid of something that will not come so quickly anymore. Maybe it had always worked well in former times and the world elite could use these changes for resets, but if it does not work this time, also the fake corona pandemic will not be able to tear it.


----------



## Magnetic (Dec 3, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> View attachment 12422​Yeah I know I'm probably derailing here, but I just wanted to point out that the image above, resembling a giant child, possibly sick and surrounded by 'caring' nurses, reminds me of a popular Japanese manga called Berserk.
> 
> In this manga there is a demon called Conrad who presides over pestilence and disease who looks exactly like the supposed 'child' in the above picture and rises up from the ground in the same way.
> View attachment 12421​


In the TV series Revolution the nanobots run by AI experiment with animals such as mice and make them behave as a hive being which reminds me of the Manga with the rats or mice.


----------



## Referent (Dec 4, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> ...If anyone finds a transcript or a better quality video, then please post it....
> 
> TUCKER CARLSON EXPLOSIVE INTERVIEW WITH ROBERT F Kennedy Jr​



Here's a transcript, since I could make it out (apologies for any typos), starting from 1:47, when RFK Jr. starts talking. My comments follow below, not that anyone should need nor want them if they’ve been following along on this board, but for good measure out of *requirement to not be unintentionally misleading by posting this*.

(And, I hope this is on-topic enough.)

*Transcript*


> RFK Jr:
> """
> Well, I think, you know, look, what's happened in this country over the last year, is kind of this bizarre imposition of totalitarian controls:
> - the deconstruction of the constitution,
> ...



*My commentary*
To his credit, RFK Jr. seems to promote the Constitution and the Bill of Rights of the Republic of the United States of America.

However, as has been pretty typical over the past nearly two years, in this interview RFK Jr.:

seems to push germ theory surreptitiously
presented himself (as did the interviewer) as unaware of (e.g., not even mentioning) the most fundamental scientific issues (essentially, frauds, known to the perpetuators or not) in virology altogether (that is to say, the isolation and causality problems) that anyone researching this topic IMO needs to be discussing now if they are serious
never directly calls out the entire plandemic as fictitious
never calls out the lack of a new disease with its own characteristics (and even gives credence to the concept that COVID exists as a disease through implication)
never calls out the germ theory model
never calls out the lack of actual increase in mortality pre-jabs except for those explainable by plandemic-response actions
tends to direct energy toward the limited, chosen puppets/figureheads (whipping boys). This is not totally problematic, as it is important to know who has done what (and more importantly whom to interrogate).
does not represent a fully available scientifically-informed anti-vaccine perspective that would be logical given his time in the domain.
does not totally represent a universal/God-granted rights perspective, pandering (perhaps strategically) with a fallback on hypothetical support of vaccines on the condition of being backed by the requisite actual science (which comes very close to encouraging even more forms of deception, some of which do occur and get pointed out by whistleblowers, and which are not worth seeding into would-be fraudsters' heads IMO)
does not highlight the larger issue of global collectivism and the underlying power structure (despite raising the problematic growth in totalitarianism and diving slightly in when asked)
basically steers clear of spiritual aspects
points fingers and raises negative attitudes (anger, fear), rather than steering more usefully, firmly, or directly toward resolution
pays some service to political divides among parties by even mentioning them (albeit typically stating a non-political, non-dividing intention)
does seem to effectively use language and rhetorical skills to pretty concisely get his points across, at the (perhaps inevitable or considered well-worth-it) cost of some precision, particularly when discussing the concepts of rights lost or similar (granted this can be semantically challenging, especially within physical communication limits)
not actually clarifying the actual (scientific) threat model of so-called bio-weaponry (again, possibly encouraging misplaced fear and not providing deeper enlightenment within reach)
And, there's hardly anything "new" herein, for those who have already read on the topic extensively or heard RFK Jr. at considerable length.

It would be funny if it weren't unfortunate, because, to a certain extent, RFK Jr. sounds more than a bit like a "controlled disclosure operator" here.  In my personal view, it is possibly just as likely, and probably more likely, that this is just as far as he has gotten and that we (this forum and many online people) are further ahead than this already--but then again, RFK Jr. is the one on MSM telling people this stuff. His 100+ scientists and doctors may not be that great of researchers, good as they may be (pre-2020, RFK Jr.'s information may have been considered pretty up-to-date by those only with a moderate interest in the subjects).

Nonetheless, for anyone who has not already heard RFK Jr. give his treatment of the topic (and for those with an hour of listening time), this one is worth it to hear his perspective and major points, since

in broad strokes RFK Jr. seems to attempt to give people critical information nuggets, and
it's somewhat notable since he's a Kennedy (tongue in cheek--not that it actually matters), and
personally, I like the way he talks overall (again, not rational, and this may double the necessity of pointing out the maddening grievances listed further above).
Like it or not, media megacorporations (legacy or nouveau), like the one that originally hosted this interview, still shape public opinion to a meaningful extent (or, alternatively, as may oft be the case, provide soft disclosure when nobody can even follow the dumbed-down version...). Optimistically, if RFK Jr. just saw a 15-year mainstream-media drought end, the question is: when will the real "new biology" vanguard get its turn (and to what effect)?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 4, 2021)

@Referent Many thanks for the transcript. I'm sure people who may not have been following along on this board as diligently as others will be very interested to see someone speaking out on these issues, even if not to such an in-depth and thorough degree as might be desired.


----------



## David Glenney (Dec 6, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> If anyone finds a transcript or a better quality video, then please post it.



I was quite surprised to see Greg Carlwood having a kennedy on his show:

thehighersidechats.com/robert-f-kennedy-jr

In other news, I happened to pass through where relatives had the teevee on twice today:  1) British Baking whatever Show.  Goth guy from IT Crowd saying he once ate *119* pies or biscuits or something... sprinkled with diaper-faced terrorists (but never on set, though I presume the crew is all gasping) and Stupid-19 backstories, "blah blah, but now she works from home.  (wink)"  Posh birds with horses...  2)  Hoe on Fox News saying how 'Merica's gotta get jabbed up so we can get going!

Waiting anxiously to hear back from my friend who was slated to be "voluntarily resigned" any day...  He hated that job though!


----------



## wild heretic (Dec 13, 2021)

I've got a real gem for you folks here:

Part 1

_View: https://twitter.com/7SealsOfTheEnd/status/1467710041620889600?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1467710041620889600%7Ctwgr%5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.godlikeproductions.com%2Fforum1%2Fmessage4974496%2Fpg1_


Part 2
Demon Spills The Beans

Godlikeproductions thread on it:
https://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message4974496/pg1

Now both parts on bitchute

_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/nDEFm0qqPUer/_


Enjoy. Jesus is coming "soon" apparently, according to the demon. Jesus won't get the vaccinated souls. Sounds like the New Earth type of deal to me.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 13, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Jesus won't get the vaccinated souls.



Hardly a 'Christian' attitude. Besides, are they actually vaccinating people's souls?


----------



## wild heretic (Dec 13, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> Hardly a 'Christian' attitude. Besides, are they actually vaccinating people's souls?


Not sure. You would have to ask the demon about that. I think their exact words were "so Jesus doesn't get all the souls". How do we interpret that? Not sure.

What I have read from other hearsay psychic sources is that the clotshot shuts down the crown chakra. I've seen the recent vacant stare in my father-in-laws eyes and it really makes me wonder sometimes. He is very far from the same person I knew before his turn two weeks after double vax.

I don't think they can touch the soul with a physical weapon, but they can do what they want with the body with your permission. I have to say, it does make a lot of sense to me. What happens after that with the disconnected "soul" after bodily death? I have no idea. Does Satan possess them in hell? Or do they go off for another run of their same lives until they make the right decision? Who knows? I don't. If its the latter, then we are near the end of our run-throughs so to speak and they are at the beginning.

Perhaps I am convoluting consciousness with soul (non-physical energy body) as I am of the opinion that the two are separate ideas. I believe the fight in the non-physical is very, very real, but is far from the be-and-end all. I think conscious is separate to it all and uses this construct for its own benefit.

I must say, that I saw the deceased energy body of a vaxxed at the beginning of this year at the time of death. She was 95 or so. Her energy was mud brown, darkish, no light. She died two weeks after the jab in her sleep in a nursing home. I have seen two other energy bodies immediately after death years ago and they both glimmered in different colours, some more dominant than the others and they were bright. Does the difference have something to do with the vax, or the life led prior to that? Who knows? Maybe the vax can cut your soul off from "god" or the higher realms, thereby darkening it?

How? No idea. But I'm guessing that in life the energy and physical body are intertwined, perhaps through the chakra system, and so shutting off a physical chakra in the physical body (endocrine attack?) does the same to the non-physical version while alive? I imagine its something like that. I've only got part of this from hearsay observations by psychics and magicians on the internet. Who knows really what's going on.

At any rate, the "demon girl" testimony above is only that, a testimony from a demon. How we interpret it all is up to us I guess.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Dec 13, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Dislodging their connection to the physical body... apparently (crown chakra shut down). I've seen the recent vacant stare in my father-in-laws eyes and it really makes me wonder sometimes. He is very far from the same person I knew before his turn two weeks after double vax.
> 
> I don't think they can touch the soul with a physical weapon, but they can do what they want with the body with your permission. I have to say, it does make a lot of sense to me. What happens after that with the disconnected "soul" after bodily death? I have no idea. Does Satan possess them in hell? Or do they go off for another run of their same lives until they make the right decision? Who knows? I don't. If its the latter, then we are near the end of our run-throughs so to speak and they are at the beginning.
> 
> ...


That is true, "they" (including all that may be involved, human or otherwise) cannot do anything to Soul, whether physically, Astrally, Mentally or any other way. Soul is inaccessible, and nothing more can be said. It is in no way connected through the physical body other than by consciousness which of course is present on all bodies (one exists for each level or plane inwardly, which is also where negative entities exist for the most part).

I'd disagree that any "vaccine" ( and I consider these covid jabs to be anything BUT vaccines) can really cause possession outright, however they stand the chance to potentially aid in the process to some extent. However most do that willingly without realizing that they do it to themselves and the majority of people do this. It has nothing to do with religion, and I say that with all die respect. I know some are Christians and feel very strongly that way and I've no issue with that, but I also have to say that I've met quite a lot of so called Christians that were outright possessed and doing negative to others while under the control of an entity, all while speaking about Jesus this and that and making Bible quotes, etc.

No religion is 100% safe from negative entities or their influence simply because it is the choices the individual makes that allow it to happen. Religion can never prevent it for that reason, no matter what anyone believes, and I do NOT mean to offend by saying that, but it remains true within all religions. Demons just don't care and can always find ways to use it against a member of a religion, usually in ways that might not be recognized immediately. Having said that, with all due respect, Jesus is never coming back, and he never claimed he would. That was a later creation by members of the church. No end time is approaching for many thousands of years at the very least.

Supposing that girl is actually possessed the only conclusion that can be arrived at is that it knows very well that it is misinforming and telling people what they expect to hear. That is how an entity can gain an attachment from a human, that makes them care what is said and hold it of value to whichever degree. No human comes back after death in the same form they had before. When they do it is known as reincarnation and so Jesus, even if he did come back, would have a new life, no memory of any previous one, and have to start from the beginning. No one gets to escape that. Some come with the memory and abilities they previously had but that is because God wills that to be. I know several of these children who are this way, it DOES happen and is quite remarkable to say the least. But enough of that, no one need adopt this view of anything (and I doubt anyone truly would anyhow).

There is a non-physical battle that goes on, so part is and has always been absolutely true. Demons try to sway humans to drag them down, and humans try to gain spiritual experience/knowledge/ground/standing through each and every incarnation, that is probably very obvious to everyone. So, of the humans that gain a degree of experience, some excel at battling demons and by so doing gain greater inner strength that can effectively be used against them. That battle is spoken of in every religion that has ever existed, in one way or another, but it is true on many levels. This is how balance is retained here though it may not at all seem very balanced. It is a situation that has ebb and flow, much like a tide. It is never still or in the same place. It varies. Sometimes negative wins repeatedly and gains ground, but inevitably the positive will reclaim ground and drive the negative back. That endlessly goes both ways, neither side ever actually winning because that is just not the purpose of the physical universe. It will never be. It is a training ground where we all learn things. No one is immune from that, or at least I've yet to meet that individual. I know that I am certainly not, I learn daily.

Everyone gets to use it or make of it what they will, whether for good or bad, for betterment or worsening. That part is always a choice. As for that spiritual superhero that eventually comes to save the day, that Christian idea with Jesus originated way far back in other religions before the Hebrews ever had their turn with it, but most cultures have one that is supposed to come at the end of everything and take certain Souls out of this that have done their work so as to have earned it. I personally see THAT as being the primary reason those ideas exist, no matter the religion. It is about the individual working to get into a better state personally, and perhaps helping others to do the same as well. THAT is a thing all demons hate, because that is what they're all trying to lure people away from.

But, having said all of that I'll go back to one factor I've mentioned here before. Sometimes there are health reasons that make it far easier for an entity to gain access to the individual, and if they pursue that and work on it, they can arrive at possession, which is the easiest way to lead one away from any forward positive or spiritual advancement, which in and of itself is a sort of Hell isn't it? Thus the "vaccine's" role in creating a state of unhealth being potentially a way that can lead to possession and worse.

On that note here is a video about the COVID-19 "vaccines" starring Mark Zuckerberg, this reportedly having been released by Project Veritas who say it was a video message to insiders or maybe management at Facebook/Meta, but definitely not meant for the ears of the general public :


_View: https://rumble.com/vqpd95-mark-zuckerberg-speaks-to-metafacebook-insiders-regarding-covid-19-vax.html_


----------



## wild heretic (Dec 13, 2021)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> That is true, "they" (including all that may be involved, human or otherwise) cannot do anything to Soul, whether physically, Astrally, Mentally or any other way. Soul is inaccessible, and nothing more can be said. It is in no way connected through the physical body other than by consciousness which of course is present on all bodies (one exists for each level or plane inwardly, which is also where negative entities exist for the most part).
> 
> I'd disagree that any "vaccine" ( and I consider these covid jabs to be anything BUT vaccines) can really cause possession outright, however they stand the chance to potentially aid in the process to some extent. However most do that willingly without realizing that they do it to themselves and the majority of people do this. It has nothing to do with religion, and I say that with all die respect. I know some are Christians and feel very strongly that way and I've no issue with that, but I also have to say that I've met quite a lot of so called Christians that were outright possessed and doing negative to others while under the control of an entity, all while speaking about Jesus this and that and making Bible quotes, etc.
> 
> ...




Who knows what the demon means by Jesus coming back soon. It is open to a wide interpretation. It could just mean higher energies for example, rather than a physical person flying across the sky to say, "no worry peeps. I'm here now, let's go." 

But it does suggest that something big is going to happen soon, in a positive way. And it does explain their weirdly desperate attempt to clotshot everyone as quickly as possible.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Dec 13, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Who knows what the demon means by Jesus coming back soon. It is open to a wide interpretation. It could just mean higher energies for example, rather than a physical person flying across the sky to say, "no worry peeps. I'm here now, let's go."
> 
> But it does suggest that something big is going to happen soon, in a positive way. And it does explain their weirdly desperate attempt to clotshot everyone as quickly as possible.


That reminds me what I had meant to say previously, being that so many cultures/religions have a figure that returns at the end of the world, whether to save Souls or to restart civilization (or both), I figure that the people of each religion would automatically see that individual as being whomever they expected, i.e. the Messiah/Mosiach/Madhi/Saoshyant(as per Zoroastrianism). If only because that is the simplest way for everyone to understand or make sense of such a thing. The person may not be named Jesus, but that wouldn't stop Christians from deciding that it was the return of Christ, or Muslims the Mahdi, etc etc.

IMO, the higher energies themselves might be the most uncomfortable thing to happen, simply because that makes everyone have to deal with those and understand them on a personal level rather than having some prophesied religious figure have to take all of the responsibility for that and for explaining everything. But all personal and up front in one's own life is the most uncomfortable way for anything to happen, although it is also the way to learn it (whatever it is) the fastest.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 15, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Not sure. You would have to ask the demon about that. I think their exact words were "so Jesus doesn't get all the souls". How do we interpret that? Not sure.



If this video is showing someone who is truly demonically possessed, (personally, my instincts tell me that it isn't,) then it must be a 'Christian Demon'. By that I mean its message only has meaning for Christians, to anyone else it is meaningless. Furthermore, if there is a specific department in The Otherworld for Christians, where their afterlife expectations are fully catered for - as advertised in the OT & NT brochures - then this demon and many others like it would be a part of the fixtures and fittings in that place. Without the Christian frame of reference, this demon is redundant and would require a role in a new one after suitable readjustment.

Clearly the intention here is the gestation of fear and confusion. Since writing the OP, that has been the major development of the whole pandemic farce. We are at the point now where there are hundreds of different opinions about everything - the 'virus', what's in the 'vaccines' (if anything), what does the PCR actually do, new variants, passport or no passport, lockdown or no lockdown, blah-blah-blah. It's no coincidence that fear, anxiety and depression produce identical physical symptoms to those of influenza - CV. The mental and spiritual symptoms are even more dangerous and can permit external psychic influence, even what could be considered as 'demonic possession' in severe cases. This is evident from the use of trauma to facilitate brainwashing or 'Catcher in the Rye' type sleepers. Whether or not the 'vaccines' play a part in this mental and spiritual reaction, they certainly do so as far as promoting fear, anxiety and depression goes.

So, as to "how do we interpret that?" Personally, my response to the demon would consist of just two words, the last of which would be "off!"


----------



## Akanah (Dec 15, 2021)

wild heretic said:


> Who knows what the demon means by Jesus coming back soon. It is open to a wide interpretation. It could just mean higher energies for example, rather than a physical person flying across the sky to say, "no worry peeps. I'm here now, let's go."
> 
> But it does suggest that something big is going to happen soon, in a positive way. And it does explain their weirdly desperate attempt to clotshot everyone as quickly as possible.


The pandemic drives many people crazy and makes them say anything about demons. I also believe that something must happen soon... maybe something like a kundalini rise of the living earth. In relation to Jesus I have to say; I believe that there were/are actually two messiahs. However, I would also laugh if some normal person would appear in the clouds and claim that he/she was the Messiah.


----------



## HollyHoly (Dec 20, 2021)

well demon possession notwithstanding(and I do maintain that this thing is demonic) my ex BF is three boosters into this thing and he acts like  Im just somebody he used to know, for about 2months now. I just mentioned this to my neighbor friend and we talk about  (deep rabbit hole stuff all the time) but she is reporting the same thing family members of hers that have gotten vaxed boosted and whatnot that act like she is a casual acquaintance and  cant remember things from their deep past  and are emotionaly blunted,and get triggered AF if you  mention maybe dont get the vax ,or that you refuse to vax. weve been  trading stories about this and our independent obeservations seem to line  p that after enough boosters people you've known all your  life are just strangers,literaly,


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 20, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> well demon possession notwithstanding(and I do maintain that this thing is demonic) my ex BF is three boosters into this thing and he acts like  Im just somebody he used to know, for about 2months now. I just mentioned this to my neighbor friend and we talk about  (deep rabbit hole stuff all the time) but she is reporting the same thing family members of hers that have gotten vaxed boosted and whatnot that act like she is a casual acquaintance and  cant remember things from their deep past  and are emotionaly blunted,and get triggered AF if you  mention maybe dont get the vax ,or that you refuse to vax. weve been  trading stories about this and our independent obeservations seem to line  p that after enough boosters people you've known all your  life are just strangers,literaly,


My neighbor and I chatted every day. She'd come over and toss back a few brews (coffee or tea for me) and we'd talk about all sorts of things. She'd stay for about an hour or so and text a few times a day. After her second shot she has totally ghosted me. Zero calls or texts. Never comes over. She lives 200 feet away. No explanation, doesn't return my calls. We were close so it's kind of sad to lose a good friend. Something is happening to these poor people. They're not the same. It's like invasion of the body snatchers.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 20, 2021)

I can report the same situation with neighbours. They make the same comments about the same things and ask the same questions as they did the week before. Others have become very hostile and irrational.

Something occurred to me yesterday and I apologise in advance, because I know it will upset some people's religious sensibilities...

In the distant past, some 2000 years ago, there was Baptism, which is really an exorcism. During this ceremony a priest, or father, applies a 'brand' in the sign of a cross and in the name of The Father, the Son and The Holy Ghost. This identifies you as belonging to Christianity. Your Christian name is entered in a register at the church. This entitles you to be buried in consecrated ground, unless you take your own life, because once you belong to Christianity your life isn't yours to take or control. Being involved in witchcraft or devil-worship, or being an executed criminal, were also reasons you couldn't be buried in consecrated ground, so not being baptised was the equivalent of being a murderous, satanic, witch.

By the 16th century (in the UK) the state began to regulate the Church's record keeping. Proving you belonged became more and more important and necessary for legal matters. The splintering of Christianity into different factions resulted in chaos with regard to registrations of baptisms, etc. In 1837 (in the UK) the registration function became a civil process, but it wasn't compulsory and people still equated baptism with registration.

The UK Vaccination Act of 1853.

"_This tied the *compulsory vaccination of all infants* to their registration, and parents could be fined for non-compliance. As it was the local registrar who informed parents of their legal obligation to vaccinate their child against smallpox, parents who feared vaccination avoided the registrar._" _Source_

 In 1875 (in the UK) registration of births was made compulsory, which has led to nonsense such as the promotion of your certificate of ownership being a fundamental Human Right:

"_As the gateway to basic legal entitlement, birth registration is one of our most fundamental human rights: the United Nations Convention on the Rights of the Child acknowledges that every child should 'be registered immediately after birth'_." (_ibid_.)

So, from being owned by Christianity through branding which entitled you to be buried in sacred ground, we then passed to being owned by the State with a Birth Certificate that entitles you to use the Health Service, go to school, get a Passport to travel, etc., etc.

Now, the Covid 'vaccines', with their Vaccination Certificates, entitle us to leave our houses, go to the doctors, go shopping, socialise, live, etc...

*But who owns us now?*


----------



## HollyHoly (Dec 20, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> My neighbor and I chatted every day. She'd come over and toss back a few brews (coffee or tea for me) and we'd talk about all sorts of things. She'd stay for about an hour or so and text a few times a day. After her second shot she has totally ghosted me. Zero calls or texts. Never comes over. She lives 200 feet away. No explanation, doesn't return my calls. We were close so it's kind of sad to lose a good friend. Something is happening to these poor people. They're not the same. It's like invasion of the body snatchers.


My daughter is one of them she refuses to have anything to do with and her whole life now revolves around this thing.whatever is in these jabs  kills your autonomy. I think it my have something to do with Fuckerbergs META watch and wait I guess


Will Scarlet said:


> I can report the same situation with neighbours. They make the same comments about the same things and ask the same questions as they did the week before. Others have become very hostile and irrational.
> 
> Something occurred to me yesterday and I apologise in advance, because I know it will upset some people's religious sensibilities...
> 
> ...


It is a Sacrament  somewhere on this forum I have mentioned that "COVID" is the alien invasion.I think Whitewave s reference to invasion of the body snatchers is on the money.I think we just need to wave bye bye to these people as they aren't who ever they used to be anymore


----------



## Whitewave (Dec 20, 2021)

Will Scarlet said:


> I can report the same situation with neighbours. They make the same comments about the same things and ask the same questions as they did the week before. Others have become very hostile and irrational.
> 
> Something occurred to me yesterday and I apologise in advance, because I know it will upset some people's religious sensibilities...
> 
> ...


A friend of my daughter called while I was visiting my daughter wanting advice about a dilemna she was having. The woman had had a baby a few months earlier and sent off for the child's birth certificate. There was no record of the baby having been born nor any record of the woman being admitted to the hospital in labor so no birth certificate available. I was ecstatic and told my daughter to tell her friend that she'd hit the jackpot and to not register that child. The woman, of course, wanted the tax credits and extra welfare payments as well as the built-in babysitting that comes with sending your child to school and wasn't interested in having an unregistered human being. It was so disheartening hearing her arguments. It was like winning the lottery then tearing up the ticket. Most people have already signed themselves over to the slave system. It's like they're already possessed. 

I never did learn how the woman's "problem" was resolved but I suspect she managed to cut through any bureaucratic red tape and got the child registered. Can't have any human beings running around that the government doesn't know about growing up to be a problem for them. 

FWIW, I baptized half of my kids in the bathtub and the other half in the kiddie pool in the back yard. We're not registered with any church except the one in Ephesians 4. Still registered with the state, unfortunately, but I didn't know any better back then.

A verse I've applied to  fauxxines is Mark 16:18. ....and if you drink any harmful (poisonous) thing it shall not hurt you.
Not sure if that applies if you get the poison injected rather than drinking it but the principle applies.


----------



## HollyHoly (Dec 20, 2021)

Whitewave said:


> A friend of my daughter called while I was visiting my daughter wanting advice about a dilemna she was having. The woman had had a baby a few months earlier and sent off for the child's birth certificate. There was no record of the baby having been born nor any record of the woman being admitted to the hospital in labor so no birth certificate available. I was ecstatic and told my daughter to tell her friend that she'd hit the jackpot and to not register that child. The woman, of course, wanted the tax credits and extra welfare payments as well as the built-in babysitting that comes with sending your child to school and wasn't interested in having an unregistered human being. It was so disheartening hearing her arguments. It was like winning the lottery then tearing up the ticket. Most people have already signed themselves over to the slave system. It's like they're already possessed.
> 
> I never did learn how the woman's "problem" was resolved but I suspect she managed to cut through any bureaucratic red tape and got the child registered. Can't have any human beings running around that the government doesn't know about growing up to be a problem for them.
> 
> ...


I think that Verse does apply to things the poisons they put in our food floride in the water etc but I think the vax is a religious sacrament, Selling your soul to science.I could give endless examples but Essau sold his birthright for a pot of stew, comes to mind


----------



## Akanah (Dec 20, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> I think that Verde does apply to things the poisons they put in our food floride in the water etc but I think the vax is a religious sacrament, Selling your soul to science.I could give endless examples but Essau sold his birthright for a pot of stew, comes to mind


Yes I think so, too. But what kind of religion is it ? Is it about appeasing a god or conjuring up a god or demon ?
At the moment the story of terrorist attack on berlin 2016 at christmas-time retrieved. The event was analyzed at that time by a commissioner who lived there and thought that it could have been an occult staging with fake death victims. But what purpose this had, one does not know.


----------



## HollyHoly (Dec 21, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Yes I think so, too. But what kind of religion is it ? Is it about appeasing a god or conjuring up a god or demon ?
> At the moment the story of terrorist attack on berlin 2016 at christmas-time retrieved. The event was analyzed at that time by a commissioner who lived there and thought that it could have been an occult staging with fake death victims. But what purpose this had, one does not


It's the New Atlantis a revival of the original human sacrifice death cult,elite God's ruling over mankind who are nothing but worker bees to them they feed on our terrified adoration and our blood and flesh.Covid is their newest God form, presentation, Science is the religion  the oldest religion. Vax is the sacrament intiation


----------



## Akanah (Dec 21, 2021)

HollyHoly said:


> It's the New Atlantis a rival of the original human sacrifice death cult,elite God's ruling over mankind who are nothing but worker bees to them they feed on our terrified adoration and our blood and flesh.Covid is their newest God form, presentation, Science is the religion  the oldest religion. Vax is the sacrament intiation


This is what you think. I don't think it's as blatant as they tell it. I am only interested in the truth.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Dec 22, 2021)

Akanah said:


> I don't think it's as blatant as they tell it.



Perhaps not, but the @HollyHoly take on it is a pretty good summary from where I'm sitting.


----------



## alltheleaves (Feb 5, 2022)

HollyHoly said:


> My daughter is one of them she refuses to have anything to do with and her whole life now revolves around this thing.whatever is in these jabs  kills your autonomy. I think it my have something to do with Fuckerbergs META watch and wait I guess
> 
> It is a Sacrament  somewhere on this forum I have mentioned that "COVID" is the alien invasion.I think Whitewave s reference to invasion of the body snatchers is on the money.I think we just need to wave bye bye to these people as they aren't who ever they used to be anymore


Berth certificate. Dock-tor. Berth Canal. Admiralty law. Yandex Jordan Maxwell discusses the birth certificate.

Her water broke...

I too have noticed waxxed people acting weirdly, in one case asking a little too often about waxxed status. Invasion of the Body Snatchers is precisely IT. 
_View: https://archive.org/details/invasionofthebodysnatchers1956_201911_


----------



## EUAFU (Feb 6, 2022)

wild heretic said:


> I've got a real gem for you folks here:
> 
> Part 1
> 
> ...



It looks more like a hypnotic induction and acting by the girl in collusion with the hypnotist.

When the hypnotized and the hypnotist want to offer a show, the hypnotist's job is to provide a way for the hypnotized to express physiological changes (altered voice, continuous movements, resistance to pain) that serve as "proof" of the manifestation of the demon, angel, alien, past lives, etc. Just remember how many people have been Marie Antoinette, Cleopatra or Napoleon in their past lives. 

I am not saying that demons, angels and aliens, or even past lives, do not exist. 

However as I have studied a bit of Hypnosis I know that what is shown in the video is basically a show.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Feb 6, 2022)

EUAFU said:


> It looks more like a hypnotic induction and acting by the girl in collusion with the hypnotist.
> 
> When the hypnotized and the hypnotist want to offer a show, the hypnotist's job is to provide a way for the hypnotized to express physiological changes (altered voice, continuous movements, resistance to pain) that serve as "proof" of the manifestation of the demon, angel, alien, past lives, etc. Just remember how many people have been Marie Antoinette, Cleopatra or Napoleon in their past lives.
> 
> ...


Negative entities certainly do exist, as do many other types of beings, even Angels, though literally no one on earth has a realistic idea of what they are or why. There ARE demons involved in this video, specifically "riding" or influencing those that made it and for the purpose of deception. No offense to any Christian believers, but many wholeheartedly buy into things like this simply because it claims what they expect from common interpretations of Bible verse, which are by no means actually literally correct or accurate. That is why it is referred to as belief after all.

Those who are able to exteriorize from the body consciously know full well that there is much more going on than what is claimed by any religious writing. Of course that can never be proven to another because direct experience is THE only way for such knowledge to be gained. 

All of that aside, I also very much doubt that Jesus will ever be coming back because he is not and never was (nor actually claimed to be anywhere outside of certain accepted interpretations of the Bible) God any more than you or I am, and none of us are. But the problem with using such ideas is that no one actually has any direct experience as to how to define or interpret any of it, usually claiming that their mental/emotional conclusions are correct despite a complete lack of any evidence to support the idea. Again, this is why it is called belief. To each their own whether regarding Jesus, or a religion, or any story reported in or derived from any. 

I have no disagreement that these videos are likely hypnosis or hypnotic induction. There is no actual possession going on, just a degree of infiltration and manipulation based on deception, which is hardly the worst type and is very low level as far as a demonic entity is concerned. Many wouldn't even consider that type to be an actual demon as the name implies far greater power/ability than is actually involved.


----------



## EUAFU (Feb 6, 2022)

wild heretic said:


> Quem sabe o que o demônio quer dizer com Jesus voltando em breve. Está aberto a uma ampla interpretação. Pode significar apenas energias mais altas, por exemplo, em vez de uma pessoa física voando pelo céu para dizer: "não se preocupe, peeps. Estou aqui agora, vamos".
> 
> Mas sugere que algo grande vai acontecer em breve, de uma forma positiva. E isso explica sua tentativa estranhamente desesperada de matar todos o mais rápido possível.





Shabda Preceptor said:


> Negative entities certainly do exist, as do many other types of beings, even Angels, though literally no one on earth has a realistic idea of what they are or why. There ARE demons involved in this video, specifically "riding" or influencing those that made it and for the purpose of deception. No offense to any Christian believers, but many wholeheartedly buy into things like this simply because it claims what they expect from common interpretations of Bible verse, which are by no means actually literally correct or accurate. That is why it is referred to as belief after all.
> 
> Those who are able to exteriorize from the body consciously know full well that there is much more going on than what is claimed by any religious writing. Of course that can never be proven to another because direct experience is THE only way for such knowledge to be gained.
> 
> ...


This guy is a university professor in the state of Bahia and a non-verbal hypnotist. In many places he would be considered an exorcist, and for others he is the one who would be possessing people's bodies by having a pact with . For a little over 200 dollars he teaches you how to do this in a 2 or 3 day course.

This is not an answer to your post, I agree with you. I just wanted to show that with hypnosis, even without talking to the hypnotized, the hypnotist can induce a deep trance and with gestures make the hypnotized body act according to these gestures.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2C0D4KN8mM_​


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Feb 6, 2022)

EUAFU said:


> This guy is a university professor in the state of Bahia and a non-verbal hypnotist. In many places he would be considered an exorcist, and for others he is the one who would be possessing people's bodies by having a pact with . For a little over 200 dollars he teaches you how to do this in a 2 or 3 day course.
> 
> This is not an answer to your post, I agree with you. I just wanted to show that with hypnosis, even without talking to the hypnotized, the hypnotist can induce a deep trance and with gestures make the hypnotized body act according to these gestures.
> 
> ...



100% agreed! In fact, while I've only been hypnotized one time (to quit smoking) hypnotizing generally always includes the hypnotist exerting their will in some regard, that is the very basis of the mechanics at play, though one would hope that in most cases honest motives would be involved in helping a person to achieve a goal or degree of realization they were unable to attain alone. Mine worked for me 100% though it also required me to self-hypnotize for 30 consecutive days as I fell asleep so as to reinforce the original hypnotic suggestion.

On the darker side, a less honest hypnotist with any sort of an agenda could easily serve that agenda all while pretending to be working from an honest motivation. We humans tend to be that way much of the time.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 11, 2022)

On the 5th February an American comedienne, Heather MacDonald, performed her 'comedy' routine in Tempe, Arizona. It was a 'stand-up' routine, but she didn't remain standing-up for more than 3 minutes. This is a transcript of what she was saying just before the end of those 3 minutes:

"_I don't mean to brag, I don't care, but I want you to know - double vaxxed, booster, flu shot and I'm gonna be honest, I had the Shingles shot too._ (Audience Cheers) _And I still get my period - what!? Yes! Travel - went to Mexico twice. Did shows, meet and greets, never got Covid. Clearly Jesus loves me the most - seriously. So nice, so nice... _*(BANG! *Audience laughs)"

The bang was the sound of her skull fracturing as it hit the stage...





Your browser is not able to display this video.



What are the odds of this happening exactly at that precise moment? It has to be millions to one. If you notice, you will see that she starts to falter at the "Travel - went to Mexico" point. As she mumbles "So nice, so nice..." she begins to stagger diagonally forward. Then she sees something above and in front of her and becomes transfixed upon it as she continues to stagger. This is a close-up of her transfixed expression during the stagger across the stage (with apologies for the poor quality):





Then , rather than collapsing like a house of cards in the same direction as she was travelling, her expression changes and she falls straight on her back as if whatever she saw smacked into her.

She has a fractured skull and "two lovely black-eyes" as the song goes. Her right eye is more bruised than the other and she claims that she fell on her eye, which is clearly nonsense.




Heather shares scary video from hospital bed after she collapsed on stage​
Even though this type of collapse is a known side-effect of the experimental covid injections, obviously everything but that is being blamed for her collapse.

This is what passes for comedy these days and it's even more sad to see that the skull fracture got the biggest laugh. Most mainstream comedians are Kabal controlled. As an example I cite Frankie Boyle, a Scottish comedian who's mission is to make paedophilia acceptable through comedy and who's TV show is called 'Frankie Boyle's New World Order'.

Is this woman demonically possessed and if so, is it anything to do with the cocktail of lethal injections she has consented too, or did she consent to it prior to that in exchange for fame? We will never know and can only speculate.

Personally, I would like to believe that what we have witnessed is something that Christianity inherited from much earlier traditions and that they now call an "Avenging Angel." If so, then I hope this is just the beginning.


----------



## grav (Feb 11, 2022)

edit, forgot to cite this...


Will Scarlet said:


> Personally, I would like to believe that what we have witnessed is something that Christianity inherited from much earlier traditions and that they now call an "Avenging Angel." If so, then I hope this is just the beginning.




impeccable timing. with a side dish of karma.

The avenging angel, though? Whose side is it on? I use 'it' to avoid gender issues.

I will go further out on the limb when I suggest that, yes, there are forces out there, in the aether, who participate in human reindeer games.
This thread is about demonic forces who are manipulating human minds which manufacture this whole hoax. Other "demon possessed" humans are perpetrating other crimes against humanity -- with wars, race baiting, poisoned water and food, medical malpractice, and numerous other everyday evils.

I will quote Newton's third law of motion, more or less: for every bad angel, there is an equal and opposite good angel. The Hindus called them Asuras, I think. Montalk calls them interdimensional beings. This discussion is addressed in several other threads.

My only point is that we are here for a reason. A computer game, experiment, test, punishment, who knows?
The human mind (or soul?) has free will but often relinquiches it to some perceived Authority, whether it be religion, government, pseudoscience, peer pressure, no telling.

If we come out of this Covid psyop with any shreds of civilization left, it will be because of the benevolent aetheric beings who take pity on and protect us from utter annihilation by evil Archons.


----------



## HollyHoly (Feb 11, 2022)

I have approached this  pyop like this I only care about what they say  in characterizing  submission summarized in Kathy Hoculs speech about 'god' giving us a vaccine

​

they are the ones who made this about 'god' there god of course  they all have some version of this  god says get vaxed  rhetoric  thats what makes this the mark of the beast, they didnt tell you god wanted you to get a flu shot ,or a gardisil shot , or a shingles shot  or any of the other vaccines but EVERYONE  on earth must get this shot which doesnt protect you from whatever CV is  sooo why do they need you to have it?? To protect who??? some War of the Worlds scenario I think


----------



## EUAFU (Feb 11, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> On the 5th February an American comedienne, Heather MacDonald, performed her 'comedy' routine in Tempe, Arizona. It was a 'stand-up' routine, but she didn't remain standing-up for more than 3 minutes. This is a transcript of what she was saying just before the end of those 3 minutes:
> 
> "_I don't mean to brag, I don't care, but I want you to know - double vaxxed, booster, flu shot and I'm gonna be honest, I had the Shingles shot too._ (Audience Cheers) _And I still get my period - what!? Yes! Travel - went to Mexico twice. Did shows, meet and greets, never got Covid. Clearly Jesus loves me the most - seriously. So nice, so nice... _*(BANG! *Audience laughs)"
> 
> ...


The only sad fact in this story is that this woman did not visit the cemetery on a one-way tour.

But that something supernatural occurred is a fact. Something large and invisible pushed her by the head with moderate force.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 11, 2022)

Not to rain on the angels and demons parade but if an avenging angel twatted this lady about the head whilst she was on stage cracking jokes it is one helluva lazy angel given the number of targets that have presented themselves over the past two years.
Perhaps it was a demon doing the twatting as this obscure lady comedian wasn't demonising hard enough.
And if it is an angelic actor doing the watting why not Justin or Dan or the mad bugger that is Germany's health minister when they are live on stage?
Just asking.


----------



## EUAFU (Feb 11, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Not to rain on the angels and demons parade but if an avenging angel twatted this lady about the head whilst she was on stage cracking jokes it is one helluva lazy angel given the number of targets that have presented themselves over the past two years.
> Perhaps it was a demon doing the twatting as this obscure lady comedian wasn't demonising hard enough.
> And if it is an angelic actor doing the watting why not Justin or Dan or the mad bugger that is Germany's health minister when they are live on stage?
> Just asking.


Who can really know, this was not a fainting spell. There are so many videos out there about fainting after poisonous stings.

I know that as soon as I saw this video, I felt a bad energy coming from this woman. Something kind of heinous, disgusting, and debauched. A very bad feeling.

Whether it is angel, demon or whoever produced the fall of this hideous woman, I applaud it.


----------



## davtash (Feb 12, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> On the 5th February an American comedienne, Heather MacDonald, performed her 'comedy' routine in Tempe, Arizona. It was a 'stand-up' routine, but she didn't remain standing-up for more than 3 minutes. This is a transcript of what she was saying just before the end of those 3 minutes:
> 
> "_I don't mean to brag, I don't care, but I want you to know - double vaxxed, booster, flu shot and I'm gonna be honest, I had the Shingles shot too._ (Audience Cheers) _And I still get my period - what!? Yes! Travel - went to Mexico twice. Did shows, meet and greets, never got Covid. Clearly Jesus loves me the most - seriously. So nice, so nice... _*(BANG! *Audience laughs)"
> 
> ...


I don't  think the like button is appropriate better to say appreciate. This item has been reported on many sites but no analysis like here. Appreciated.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 12, 2022)

We are all so highly conditioned to conform to the 'angels and demons' scenario, but before that was introduced things were not so black and white, they were far more complicated. For example, in what's called 'Celtic Mythology', the ruler of the Otherworld could command what would now be called 'demons' as well as 'angels'.

It's from the same tradition - although it can be found in many others as well - whereby a legendary hero will return to defend the people against the forces of evil in its hour of greatest need. I only mention this because of this comment:



kd-755 said:


> Not to rain on the angels and demons parade but if an avenging angel twatted this lady about the head whilst she was on stage cracking jokes it is one helluva lazy angel given the number of targets that have presented themselves over the past two years.



I can see how this all seems like a romantic fairy tail, especially to someone who likes to rain on parades.  However, given the media censorship, how can anyone be sure that such events haven't been taking place? The footage above is a one-in-a-million chance event - not just because of the point in the dialogue that the intervention occurred, but also because someone was actually filming it. This video clip is being 'pulled' left right and centre - which, of course, is not evidence in itself of an 'Avenging Angel'.

Personally, I think it's naive to suppose that the struggle taking place in the world is confined purely to the physical plane and that there is not a similar struggle going on within the non-physical worlds. To me they are intimately connected and dependant upon each other whether we are aware of it or not. Maybe when the number of people in our world getting involved in the fight, (or even just becoming aware of it,) reaches a certain level it creates a 'thought-form' or something, which creates a bond or a link between our world and the others and through that the Otherworlds can interact with this one.

There you go, more air-headed speculation on parade and ready to be rained on, or to have a tornado driven through.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Feb 12, 2022)

grav said:


> edit, forgot to cite this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archons have no ability to annihilate to that extent, they are merely a higher level "demon." In Biblical terms, an Archdemon (as would naturally oppose an Archangel), and while they certainly exist, I am only saying that they do not have free reign to that extent. However, they might not need to, because all that would be required would be for them to trick humanity into doing that job for them. That could be seen as already taking place at present.

As far as the comedienne and her fall, I don't know for certain, but I'd suspect a demon rather than any avenging angel just because that sort of thing is what they always do, common practice. Which level one might occupy depends as both sides have a hierarchy with ranks going up and down the scale.  

As for Newton's third law, well it regards only the Physical Plane, but the balance noted certainly exists just the same. It is a requirement. As for inter-dimensional beings, they certainly exist but that isn't the same as different "levels" of existence, such as the various planes of being. Two different ways of describing things that aren't necessarily the same, but can at times be comparable or inter-related to one degree or another. It isn't necessarily easy for anyone to attain direct experience with any of these so that is what makes it hard to describe, compare, or test and experiment with. Not that I consider any to be without value or worthy of attention or consideration, only that it isn't necessarily so easy to have examples that everyone can examine and compare so easily. There is much that the mind cannot encompass or understand, which is why I consider "The human mind (or soul?)" to be two very different and incomparable things. Anyhow, enough of my rant, my point was that Archons aren't necessarily the negative end all, be all that they're sometimes thought to be.


Will Scarlet said:


> We are all so highly conditioned to conform to the 'angels and demons' scenario, but before that was introduced things were not so black and white, they were far more complicated. For example, in what's called 'Celtic Mythology', the ruler of the Otherworld could command what would now be called 'demons' as well as 'angels'.
> 
> It's from the same tradition - although it can be found in many others as well - whereby a legendary hero will return to defend the people against the forces of evil in its hour of greatest need. I only mention this because of this comment:
> 
> ...


"Personally, I think it's naive to suppose that the struggle taking place in the world is confined purely to the physical plane and that there is not a similar struggle going on within the non-physical worlds."

I agree with that 100% and would say that in my experience (which is obviously subjective) it is unquestionably true. Regardless of my opinions, any who have any degree of success at investigating and finding out (even if one goes to the expanse beyond this lifetime and into the afterlife period) it will be found to be true, despite the inability for that to be proven conclusively to anyone. One finds what one finds beyond death, and it can be very hard to so easily dismiss lol. It is what it is.


----------



## grav (Feb 13, 2022)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> my point was that Archons aren't necessarily the negative end all, be all that they're sometimes thought to be.



When the performer fell down, she appeared to see something in front of her. 
On the other hand, she may have suffered a small stroke which caused her muscles to react erratically. Still, at THAT moment, when she boasted about her shots and Jesus??

Did a "negative end all" give her an attitude adjustment? 

I think most people on this thread agree with your statement, that not all Archons are the negative forces who bring evil into our world.
As is the case with most debates, we need to define our vocabulary before we proceed with analysis.
In my superficial understanding, based on my superficial readings of gnosticism,  aeons of the Pleroma (of Advanced Beings) created our universe. The aeons did not always act in unison. or did they? 

The aeon we call Gaia, or Sophia, was the mother of the Demiurge, who despised humans -- out of jealousy, fear, or possibly some other reason. Perhaps his role was to participate in a project, kind of like the good cop/bad cop ploy. 

Generally speaking, consensus seems to be that the Archons under his command are the demons who promulgate evil in our physical/digital reality.

My definition of Archons refers to the evil ones, also known as devils, demons, bad angels, jinn, and other names, including the "negative end all."

I know I'm stating the obvious. A rose is a rose is a rose.
I just find it amusing that we have to blame bad angels for our suffering and praise good angels for saving our puny bodies ------- because we abdicate authority over our personal lives and communities. The word "angel" carries too many meanings, as religions distort the term to suit their own control systems. 

Last point, one I'm  not sure of. I reject the supernatural in favor of the Electric Uninverse. 
That dichotomy is a real thing. Magic is an illusion; existence is factual.
As you can tell, I have a hard time explaining this mystery called Life.
The way I see it, some Archons value Life and others want to spoil or destroy it.

How do you others stand on the issue?


----------



## Whitewave (Feb 13, 2022)

What we're currently witnessing was written about in 2006 by Jacques Atali.
jacques attali free pdf 
Jay Dyer did a AJ interview discussing the great reset outlined in Atali's book in which he (Atali) mentions 5G will be instrumental in implementing control of the injected nanotech in the population. He also warns the elites of a possible backlash by westerners and especially Christians. Great interview but depressing. 

While I don't doubt angels and/or demons interjecting themselves into the physical plane, I think it is now possible to remotely affect the jabbed via 5G.


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Feb 13, 2022)

grav said:


> When the performer fell down, she appeared to see something in front of her.
> On other hand, she may have suffered a small stroke which caused her muscles to react erratically. Still, at THAT moment, when she boasted about her shots and Jesus??
> 
> Did a "negative end all" give her an attitude adjustment?
> ...


My definitions are likely quite different from many others. Archons are demons, but they are the highest ranking of demon, as I said, Archdemons. Below them are "generals" and other lower rankings. The rankings are merely a means of stating basic facts about the hierarchy that the mind can easily understand, but they do indeed exist too. They are more powerful than their lesser counterparts.

I use a variety of terms from many religions because not all of those paths have in my opinion, an established way to accurately describe or refer to what exists although many have comparable terms to one extent or the other. None are really very different from the others. But the Eastern paths have a much better defined way of describing the inner worlds, they've been at the religion/spirituality game for far longer than many that came to exist in the West now. Of course, every area of the planet had indigenous peoples that had their own spiritual/mystics ways of understanding and explaining things, and these where where all forms of religion that exist now began.

Now as for your interpretation of Gnosticism, that is all good and fine, but I disagree to a considerable extent. The Negative pole had no mother at all, and that story is more of a way for humans to be able to gain some understanding of how such an entity ever came to be due to our basic understanding of how we reproduce, primarily because we all think of time as linear rather than anything else, but things are not necessarily that way, although they admittedly can very much appear to be. That also doesn't even address realities that are beyond time/space, and they most certainly do exist. You might disagree but I suspect that would be because you have no experience with them, and being that it becomes only a matter of belief or disbelief. Those are created by your mind and your consciousness and actual reality has nothing to do with either. There is every possibility that a great deal more than you can perceive exists. Your inability to perceive in no way proves that they don't exist, it merely limits your own point of view. You could however, always choose to try to expand that beyond the limits that currently exist. Everyone has limits and have no clue that more is available until it is either thrust upon them unwillingly, or they undertake self development to gain the ability to perceive things they hadn't known existed. Many do exactly that. But it isn't required either. It is all dependent upon a choice.

By the way, in my opinion you are stating only what you consider to be obvious, but that too is a belief, not necessarily a fact.

You can reject the supernatural, but that really means nothing at all. It is simple disbelief, nothing more. I am well aware of the electric universe theory, but it in no way makes the supernatural nonexistent. They can quite easily both exist. But no one is ever going to force you to see anything that way. Everything is the matter of a personal choice.

Magic definitely exists, and there are no two ways about that. Obviously you have no direct experience with it, which is fine, but I have decades of experience with it. I don't use it as in my opinion, magic is only for complete amateurs, that have little understanding of how it works or why, nor what balance factors exist in regard to it. Some use the term magic in a different way, using it to mean more creative abilities that individuals can possess and use, for both positive and negative, and others go even further using it to refer to Divinity exercising ITS will. All of those exist though the individual doesn't necessarily have any of them easily proven or disproven. Usually it requires various states of belief and/or disbelief, which as I've stated simply means not knowing.

Now, about that Demiurge again, it exists, it is an actual being and it alone creates Archons, generals, demons, jinn, and every other level of such beings, but it also creates what are usually referred to as angels. THAT dichotomy does actually exist, just as the duality we all experience daily definitely exists, and that on numerous levels beyond the physical plane. Of course everyone can choose to not believe any of that exists, and many live exactly that way right now, but that changes nothing about the many levels of reality they cannot even perceive, much less believe or have an opinion of. Now I'll go one step further about this Demiurge (which really doesn't deserve to be capitalized as the Godhead would be) and say that it is the dual god, meaning that it IS Satan, but also YHVH. This is where Christians, Jews and Muslims might start getting angry with me because that to them is unacceptable. No worries, I'll face that being personally and deal with whatever its attitude about my statement might be.

Everyone else can of course continue on the way they see fit, ignore what I've said if they want, or even ridicule me for it. It makes no difference at all. Each has no choice but to either take steps to find out what is true now, or await death and hope to find out then. I chose a different way, one spoken of in many of the world's main religions, including the three I named just now. Christianity refers to that as "dying daily." The Quran speaks of it as does the Tanakh, though they speak of them with differing phrasing, the meaning is the same. The trouble most have about that is that none of those scriptures give very clear directions of how to do that. But that is what all religions have been about, at least at the start. Usually that idea becomes lost and forgotten and loses any importance as a goal, but is still mentioned as existing in places. That means it is the exact same intent involved that has always existed from early humanity and caused the various religious/spiritual practices and beliefs, but if one looks, there are always those who claimed to have actually known because their stories are where all of these religious texts come from.

Remember however, no one has to agree, and I am serious uninterested in converting anyone to anything. One needs to find a way that works best for themselves, or not at all. That is the same choice that everyone has always had. I've found it to require work that never seems to end, but what do I know??


Whitewave said:


> What we're currently witnessing was written about in 2006 by Jacques Atali.
> jacques attali free pdf
> Jay Dyer did a AJ interview discussing the great reset outlined in Atali's book in which he (Atali) mentions 5G will be instrumental in implementing control of the injected nanotech in the population. He also warns the elites of a possible backlash by westerners and especially Christians. Great interview but depressing.
> 
> While I don't doubt angels and/or demons interjecting themselves into the physical plane, I think it is now possible to remotely affect the jabbed via 5G.


Is that book A Brief History Of the Future or another?


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 14, 2022)

I think it should be appreciated that the 'Archons', as defined by pre-Christian Gnostics, are a fundamental part of their Creation Myth. In other words their own particular world view, which has come down to us through the Nag Hammadi Library in spite of a hijack attempt to turn it into Christian Gnosticism. Other cultures describe similar beliefs in different ways and with different terms.

Felix Noille has updated his original 'Nature of the Beast' SH post covering Gnosticism and the Archons here: The Nature of the Beast Part 5 He demonstrates that, in his opinion, the Archons and the Demiurge were one particular culture's way of explaining duality within our physical realm rather than being a direct and deliberate creation of the Aeons or divine beings. In other words, in our world you can't have good without its duality - evil.

Even Felix has come to realise since then that this is a rather simplistic yardstick by which to measure the entirety of the non-physical realms in terms of their denizens. In fact, it's not much of a progression beyond the 'angels and demons', black and white attitude and does nothing to further understanding of our relationship to those non-physical beings. To that end he and I collaborated on an ongoing project that follows on from his 'Nature of the Beast' series. It has recently been published on our website, as there is no audience for it here, under the title A Quest for the Lost Realm of Faërie However, please be warned, it is far more radical than 'The Nature of the Beast' series ever was... more so than mudfloods, resets, tartaria and probably even the FE.

With regard to the intervention during the so-called comedy routine, I find it hard to understand how it can be blamed upon an evil demon or archon acting upon the orders of who or whatever is orchestrating the plandemic. After all, the woman was doing a sterling job in mocking the anti-vaxxers, so to strike her down at that point was to undermine her message entirely.

I mentioned previously that the numbers of plandemic resisters could create a thought-form which opens a conduit to like-minded forces within the Otherworlds. This would happen as the result of focused intent charged with emotion. Well, if you think about it, our oppressors are making full use of like-minded forces to assist their goals within our world and they achieve that through exactly the same means - focused intent charged with emotion - the difference is they do it via specific *rituals*. When people gather together in protest it's also a form of ritual that generates and projects energy. Most religions have made very good use of that over the centuries.


----------



## Whitewave (Feb 14, 2022)

Shabda Preceptor said:


> Magic definitely exists, and there are no two ways about that.


_I believe in magic. Taking INVISIBLE waves from the air and harnessing them to toast your bread or cool your house or charge your phone....how is that not magic? That particular form of magic has a lot of technical terms to make it sound mundane but electricity is freaking magic._

Is that book A Brief History Of the Future or another?

_That's the one._


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Feb 14, 2022)

Whitewave said:


> _I believe in magic. Taking INVISIBLE waves from the air and harnessing them to toast your bread or cool your house or charge your phone....how is that not magic? That particular form of magic has a lot of technical terms to make it sound mundane but electricity is freaking magic._
> 
> Is that book A Brief History Of the Future or another?
> 
> _That's the one._


About the book ty, the link you put didn't work which was why I asked. I was able to find it. A Brief History of the Future - Jacques Attali

As for magic, certainly the interpretation you use is true, but I meant literal magic(k) as practiced by many occultists. It exists too. In my experience it was always used as a weapon, which certainly can happen and does work, at least for some, though often there are entities involved which accounts for how that works to enable the will of the human to work to cause an effect on another. Of course that becomes very subjective, because what one perceives, another may not and can often be skeptical of since they cannot witness any part of it.

That doesn't make the people claiming it delusional, though some would obviously claim that to be the case. One who finds themselves on the receiving end of a magickal act, whether performed using a ritual or any other methodology, they often find non-explainable things happening. And obviously those things are the controversy between the two sides that disagree over the reality or lack thereof. To each their own. It tends to be a worrying thing to find such happening no matter whether one thinks it magic or coincidence. Once it persists for or or beyond a certain period of time, one knows that something is happening, whether they're able to explain or prove it, or not.

What to do then? That is the challenge involved. And the options for dealing with everything vary depending on the opinion one holds or believes. One who bothers to investigate both sides might find more ideas for options, potentially. Not everyone agrees, but regardless there is always room for all of these views in the world.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 17, 2022)

Here we go again...






Your browser is not able to display this video.


Unfortunately this clip came to me via Telegram and I can't find the source. The context of what's being discussed is also unclear, although it's definitely vaccine mandates.

Take a close look at what happens to her left eye between the 13 and 14 seconds mark. It moves independently of the right eye in a kind of twitch just before she keels over, as can be seen here:






Once again, what are the odds against this happening during a televised discussion about vaccines?


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Feb 17, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> Here we go again...
> 
> 
> View attachment 19824​Unfortunately this clip came to me via Telegram and I can't find the source. The context of what's being discussed is also unclear, although it's definitely vaccine mandates.
> ...


Makes me glad I got no jabs.


----------



## north (Feb 19, 2022)

The fainting moderator mentioned by Will also got my attention. Her name is Clara Pfeffer



Will Scarlet said:


> Here we go again...
> […]
> Unfortunately this clip came to me via Telegram and I can't find the source. The context of what's being discussed is also unclear, although it's definitely vaccine mandates.
> […]



This lady puts much emphasis on a word which to me has quite a military air to it: _Scharfschalten _– meaning _›arm‹ / ›exhort‹ _– in the subtitles it got translated as _›activate‹_. The latter translation is also correct, as the tem is often used in slang so it is not necessarily as loaded. So, the subtitles are correct: It is about vaccine mandates and when to have it enacted. Her leading question was clearly pushing for the mandates.

Transcript roughly:
[…] when you just said _›Exhorting the Vaccination not until it is neccessary‹_ _– but doesn't that mean that exhorting it   will happen far too late?! _[appearing upset]_ Eerm … We, we, we must … ourselves … [incomprehensible] eerrr [faints]_​
According to Mrs Pfeffer, the cause for her _temporary impairment of physical sovereignty_ was a lack of breakfast:



			
				Private broadcaster ntv.de said:
			
		

> Reporter Clara Pfeffer fainted and the live broadcast was stopped. At first the shock was deep, but the journalist is now doing better.
> 
> In the political format "ntv Frühstart"_ [meaning "Jump start"]_ there was a moment of shock in the morning.
> 
> ...


Source / Google-Translate | German language

Pfeffer's public statements leave no questions about her opinions regarding _other peoples physical sovereignty:_



			
				Private broadcaster rtl.de said:
			
		

> For political editor Clara Pfeffer, however, there is only one truly effective measure in the end: "The only way out of this crisis is vaccination. And for everyone. That's why there can't be enough pressure on the unvaccinated, even with curfews if necessary."


Source / Google-Translate | German language

Perpetuating her call so prominently it would be an insult to her to even consider she did not participate in the medical experiment she wants everyone to have enforced upon them.


Collapsing media representatives occuring so often since recently – it almost seems implausible to me. On the other hand, it fits into the big picture if one counts in a little targeted intervention as a means to counter the propaganda while it is about to be uttered.

My feeling when the whole sharade started was instantly there is a strategy behind it. Shawls and Scarves, anything goes, just cover your nose, they said. Psychologically, a clever way of onboarding people into a whole new behavioral pattern.

It was all so predictable, people would go crazy and police each others and the big media had their share in that process.

It got more and more obvious that people are willing to do anything for all sorts of broken promises in exchange. When I was wondering before how it should be possible that the masses would be coerced into accepting any physical intervention with their bodies – I stopped wondering when the majority accepted to have themselves muzzled. That way, having the majority accepting the mark of the beast is within reach for (TPTB) , as I see it.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Feb 19, 2022)

north said:


> The fainting moderator mentioned by Will also got my attention. Her name is Clara Pfeffer



Many thanks for the Transcript, it's extremely useful in terms of putting the clip into context.


----------



## Potato (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## _harris (Mar 6, 2022)

@Shabda Preceptor - thank you for your posts, what you are talking about is very similar to what i'm experiencing, yet unable to put so easily into words!!  

as for the demonic stuff- we're gonna see a lot more of that. general strange behaviour from others will become much more commonplace and most won't even notice! it's already started, whatever it really is!

everyone has been acting differently recently, vaxxed or not! I've not felt right for a while.

there's a huge amount going on outside of our perception, big energy shifts.. I've had more 'supernatural' experiences in the past few months than I would normally have in a year


----------



## Shabda Preceptor (Mar 6, 2022)

_harris said:


> @Shabda Preceptor - thank you for your posts, what you are talking about is very similar to what i'm experiencing, yet unable to put so easily into words!!
> 
> as for the demonic stuff- we're gonna see a lot more of that. general strange behaviour from others will become much more commonplace and most won't even notice! it's already started, whatever it really is!
> 
> ...


Thank you for expressing your sentiment, it is appreciated. I have to agree, that any activity by any disembodied entities of whichever polarity exists regardless of this "vaccination," but also noting that any differences that might be caused by it are as of yet unknown or unrecognized. They certainly may exist but it remains for someone to point it out and any criteria that may apply. We shall see what happens I suppose.

Any who are able to have any awareness of the more subtle factors present in life (energy shifts/levels/polarities or anything else not physically apparent or provable) certainly face a challenge, as not everyone is willing to tolerate speaking of the subjects, but as far as that goes I think it is no different than in any other aspect of life. Challenges always exist and not everyone will ever agree. If they started to I'd find that suspect and abnormal. One does the best they can while being open enough to potentially learn new things about these areas of experience and possibly newer ways of perceiving them/looking at them and/or interacting with and dealing with the situations encountered.

If one learns, I think that is the most important thing, and learning is often challenging to accomplish. We do the best we can going forward. And that, no less in dealing with this "vaccine" and all that comes with it.


----------



## Potato (Mar 9, 2022)

[*I know this isn't covid related necessarily, but demonic possession has a headline*]


An ancient Japanese 'killing stone' which is said to contain an evil demon that will kill anyone who comes into contact with it has split in two, sending superstitious believers into a state of panic.

The stone is located in the mountainous region of Tochigi, north of Tokyo, where visitors were given a shock over the weekend when they found it separated into two roughly similar sized parts, reports the Guardian. 

According to mythology, the famous piece of volcanic rock, called the Sessho-seki, contains the transformed corpse of Tamamo-no-Mae, a beautiful woman whose true identity was said to have been an evil nine-tailed fox.


Legend has it Tamamo-no-Mae was part of a plot to kill Emperor Toba who ruled Japan from 1107 to 1123.

The spirit was then said to have been embedded into the stone where it would kill anyone who came into contact with it.




​Daily Mail Link to article


----------



## iseidon (Apr 21, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> ​There are still some places where it’s in full assault mode and there’s an abundance of ‘New Normalism’. One country that’s badly affected is Peru, where recently one of their military generals called for open public rebellion to put an end to the tyranny being perpetrated against the Peruvian people. *Coincidentally there has been a great deal of paranormal activity taking place in Peru – more than normal, which is saying something. In our “
> 
> A Quest for the Lost Realm of Faërie
> 
> ” article Felix and I highlighted Peru as being a hotspot for dimensional portals and inter-dimensional manifestations* and we made particular reference to an old-school radio show where normal people could call-in with their experiences. Well, that show was suddenly cancelled recently even though it was the most popular radio show not just in Peru, but in the surrounding countries as well. Is there a relationship between the increased paranormal activity, the extreme medical tyranny and the cancellation of the radio show I wonder?​





_Lake Titicaca on the border of Peru and Bolivia._​
It is possible that this card has already been caught on sh.

The map depicts the Earth's chakras.

I found it in 2013 when I was reading about Paul Walker's death (possible ritual sacrifice). I don't have much interest in topics like this, but his death on my birthday caught my attention.

Thanks to you, I remembered about this map.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 22, 2022)

iseidon said:


> The map depicts the Earth's chakras.



It's a theoretical map by Robert Coon, from his book 'Earth Chakras' which originally came out in 1967 I think. His theories deal with the physical universe and the Earth as a physical living being. It bears little or no relation to the Web of Wyrd and connections to other realms. I can see why it appealed to you though, with a nice big Star of David over Moscow - 'Planetary Gate' number 13.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 22, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> It's a theoretical map by Robert Coon, from his book 'Earth Chakras' which originally came out in 1967 I think. His theories deal with the physical universe and the Earth as a physical living being. It bears little or no relation to the Web of Wyrd and connections to other realms. I can see why it appealed to you though, with a nice big Star of David over Moscow - 'Planetary Gate' number 13.


I was not interested in this topic. I only remembered the map and the geographical points highlighted on it. You said about anomalies in Peru and neighboring countries. And I remembered this map.

About the number 13, you're right.


----------



## Will Scarlet (Apr 22, 2022)

iseidon said:


> I was not interested in this topic.



But you felt compelled to comment on it nevertheless.


----------



## iseidon (Apr 22, 2022)

Will Scarlet said:


> But you felt compelled to comment on it nevertheless.


I was referring to the topic of planetary chakras. It didn't interest me much at the time (in 2013). It still doesn't interest me.

But the map, on the other hand, remains in my memory. That's all I meant. Your post interested me, so I thought it necessary to add this coincidence related to Peru.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 23, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/h9lHWAy7vuk_


These are clips from interviews with a history professor who wrote a few books about the future of mankind and is now an advisor to Klaus Schwab.

He says there are too many humans and our future is to be determined by a neural link "under our skin" which is hackable remotely. Watch the video and see if covid end game is not a tool being used by those not already demonically possessed.


----------



## Gladius (Apr 24, 2022)

Whitewave said:


> _View: https://youtu.be/h9lHWAy7vuk_
> 
> 
> These are clips from interviews with a history professor who wrote a few books about the future of mankind and is now an advisor to Klaus Schwab.
> ...




I watched this guy Harari being elevated to his "priest of intelligence" status for years. His books were heavily pumped in Israel in the previous decade, you'd see them on the front of every book store. Strangely, back then not many (real) people actually discussed his books or views, as if they weren't really "best sellers", nonetheless he was kept at the front for years. It took a lot of media job to carve his theories into the "intelligent" public.
Priorly he was a professor of world history in the Jerusalem University, one of the renowned universities there.
His books are based on the very courses he was teaching. The "transhumanist" part was not a major part of his content. He mostly focused at how things came to be, and why certain civilizations developed in certain ways. 

I admit that many years ago, I was attracted to his content, but I just didn't know better. He provides you with a supposedly "alternative" take on history, which sounds good to any skeptical normie, but I called his bullsh*t once I realized he does not dare question anything as lies or propaganda. Everything is real, conspiracies do not exist.
He gives this tiresome explanations that are credited as being original to him, yet are simply a coordinated ripoff of Jared Diamond's 1997 book , another "skeptic" sent by the PTB to tell us that everything is because of resources and germs, with dozens of pages of "calculations" from fraudlant carbon 14 tests.

These two, Harari especially, made their own corrupted version of how history is explained, so that they can justify the transhumanist future. If you read their books, you'll understand how far they had to go with "explaining" history to you, so that their agendas will make sense. 
The goal is to further instill the "critical scientific" approach, which says that if we want to understand the past, we must rely on machines, labratories and corrupt archeologists. He presents zero capabilities in analyzing old texts, languages and maps, as our community does.
I must admit, I despise this person, not so much for his "transhumanist" crap, but  mostly for what he did to historical analysis, and how he sucked millions into a psuedo-skeptical view of it.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 24, 2022)

The fact that he is now an advisor to Klaus Schwab is terrifying enough.


----------



## Gladius (Apr 24, 2022)

Whitewave said:


> The fact that he is now an advisor to Klaus Schwab is terrifying enough.


Well, I'm not terrified tbh.
Him and Schwab were made from the same material. It's not that Schwab is more dangerous now because he advises him. Harari is just there on "the team" to further confirm what they already want.
Plus, Harari is terribly non charismatic. He can be replaced anyday by another weak and fragile globalist puppy.


----------

